# 11/4 Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts. The Corporate Libertarian Monster Unleashed!



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why can't it be next week already?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Will we be sports-entertained??!* unk3


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Presuming Big Show gets the next shot at Orton at SS, I'm wondering how he gets that opportunity considering he's fired.. I'm sure they'll find some bizarre way of explaining it.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Can Los Matadores keep their incredible streak alive? They've been destroying their competition with ease, so perhaps a match against 3MB is in order?

Olé! :vince


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No mention of HBK/Bryan. :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I really miss Shane-O-Mac.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



WWE.com said:


> *Is a lifetime ban enough to keep The World’s Largest Athlete from showing up on this week’s Raw?*


:ti :ti :ti

Oh, and RAW tomorrow is in South Carolina. Expect a shitty crowd.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Londrick said:


> No mention of HBK/Bryan. :ti


I think HBK is no longer part of the storyline. He's pretty much done for now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cena3 :trips2 :cesaro


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sucks if Shawn is leaving again. If he were to feud with Bryan, it would be alot more interesting than the completely mishandled feud Bryan just had, as well as Orton VS Show or HHH VS Show. Orton as heel could be very good, but they are making him feud with Big Show. 

fpalm


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is the darkest timeline.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Looks like Dooker B is gonna languish until he wins the King of the Ring tournament and has his Queen Brie with him. And then he can have DAT PAYOFF with Triple H 2 years from now in a 10 minute squash with a pedigree in the middle of that ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk and Bryan are forming the midcard mafia on Raw tomorrow. Or else they can just go with the name Vanilla Kin Midgets.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Straight Goat


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wyatt/Punk promo please.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Londrick said:


> No mention of HBK/Bryan. :ti


I want more HBK :batista3



SonoShion said:


> Wyatt/Punk promo please.


This is gonna be good :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



MaybeLock said:


> *I want more HBK *:batista3


Yes. Especially if it's heel HBK. I read that he's in talks to be on more shows in the near future. Don't know if that means he will be in a full fledged feud with Bryan, but that would be insane. The story writes itself.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Think I'm going to watch Packers/Bears.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

isn't it funny how HBK is totally trying to make Bryan a star but his best friend isn't ? LOL thats just funny! and Wyatts/indy guys feud is going to be intense...Wyatts can't win the feud though or thats two straight feuds Bryan loses.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Will keep an eye out for the Real Americans.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hope the SC crowd isn't as dead as usual tommorow


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hopefully husky Harris finally unleashes one these alleged killer promos the internet claims he's capable of.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RDEvans said:


> I hope the SC crowd isn't as dead as usual tommorow


Exactly my thoughts. Iowa, which is known as an awful crowd, was actually very lively for some parts, so hopefully SC isn't too bad.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

South Carolina? 

Expect a cena mega pop. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk is going to own the Wyatts on the mic. Wonder what Bray will say..He made fun of the Miz for only caring about the red carpet, I bet he has no material for Punk or Bryan....Bray better be good in the matches too.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Straight Edge Beard! perfect sign lol that should be their team name.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


Be vocal please 

As for the sign, anything about HHH's nose is always good


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas












enlarge it, and print it. :side:

But seriously, Maybe B+ 3:16?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


"Change the channel"


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


"Lets go Ryback"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

how about Vince go read WF it's whats best for business???


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Time to push Orton to the moon Vince, it's been awhile.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> how about Vince go read WF it's whats best for business???


Luckily you're in the front row. Because they try to avoid signs like that to the best they can. lol It would be funny to see it on screen thou. (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


WF 3:16 or IWC 3:16?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> enlarge it, and print it. :side:
> 
> But seriously, Maybe B+ 3:16?


Just sent this to the FBI. Don't expect Punk to be on RAW tomorrow night since he'll detained by the FBI while they question him about possible child molestation charges.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> WF 3:16 or IWC 3:16?


Good sign idea. But will fans know what the Wrestling Forum is? We are way ass better then the IWC also a lot better looking.

Or we can go with a One More Match sign for JBL. Or bring back my nashy poo. 

Can go with RKO 4life the greatest poster to ever live as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'll probably catch some highlights from the DVR when I go home Friday. Got a paper to write and really only Punk, Bryan, Shield, Real Americans, Rhodes Bros interest me right now. If Ziggler/PTP/Big E do anything interesting, them too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RKO 4life said:


> Good sign idea. But will fans know what the Wrestling Forum is? We are way ass better then the IWC also a lot better looking.
> 
> Or we can go with a One More Match sign for JBL. Or bring back my nashy poo.
> 
> Can go with RKO 4life the greatest poster to ever live as well.


Cool ideas. 

I'd go with "WrestlingForum 3:16" instead of WF, to fully clarify the acronym.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


Camera side?

Can you hold a sign with "FTD"? Ta.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> Camera side?
> 
> Can you hold a sign with "FTD"? Ta.


I'm sitting on the aisle side closest to the ramp


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Inb4 WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tobit said:


> Inb4 WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL


I wish he went back to this


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SonoShion said:


> "Change the channel"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"I DID IT FOR THE ROCK"


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really looking forward to RAW this week after last week's show. I want to see what will happen with Kane, and whether or not he'll in fact go maskless. 

Also, I'm interested to seeing the Wyatt Family attack more people, and maybe we'll get a clue as to what Wyatt means, if anything, by "The Devil made me do it". Honestly last week was the first time I actually thought they were booked as legit threats. 

I expect the Big Show to be on RAW, setting up some kind of a match with Orton for the Survivor Series. I still say it will be a traditional Survivor Series match.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This Raw is going against The Bears and Pack, hope the ratings do well.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

people literally are excited to watch Raw because of the Big Show? nuts! never thought I'd ever read that. Also, the Punk/Bryan segments are going to make Wyatts stars...The Wyatts will finally get the highest rated segments and they'll automatically be important.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dont forget about Kane!

Also, I cant wait for the next merchandise segment lol I'm really digging those. I think it's gonna be done by Tons of Funk.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"I got bigger tits than AJ"

thats a great sign.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I really hope it's a good show and hopefully they start building nicely to Survivor Series.

Expecting Punk and Bryan to finally interact and if done right it could blow the roof off the place tomorrow, so will be interesting to see what happens with Bray, Punk and Bryan and really looking forward to it.

Expect Big Show and Orton to be announced for Survivor Series, not really exciting though.

Interested to see where Kane goes now.

And also if tensions keep building between The Shield.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

man, the moment Punk saves Bryan is going to be epic! you know what doesn't make sense though? how come whenever the Wyatts come out with the whole lantern, walking slowly bit, nobody ever leaves and hops the barricade and scrams? why do they stay? any way, just a nitpick. The moment they save each other is going to probably make the arena shake.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I've yet to see a Big D Langston sign. Be the first. 

Looking forward to more Shield tensions, Goldust rolling back the clock, the Real Americans and Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts. For a standard Raw, that's actually quite a good list.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



M-Diggedy said:


> I've yet to see a Big D Langston sign. Be the first.
> 
> Looking forward to more Shield tensions, Goldust rolling back the clock, the Real Americans and Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts. For a standard Raw, that's actually quite a good list.


Always nice to see another Hibby on the forum :clap


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I sort of feel like Punk, and Bryan will need a third at some point. Especially with Survivor Series coming up. Harper has been feuding with Ohno in NXT. I know that doesn't translate to the main roster, but I would love to see Ohno called up to help Punk, and Bryan. He is a close friend of Punk, and was mentioned in his DVD. Gives Ohno a strong rub with the two hottest face stars on the roster right now.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Smarten Up Dixie" 

lol i loved that one.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> I need some sign ideas for tomorrows show! I will be sitting front row, so I'm asking my WF fam for some ideas


"Triple H Reads Wrestling Forum"

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really interested in what the Title matches will be for SSEries, or if one of the two Champions will be in a SSeries match. Also, what the role of HHH will be on that PPV.


----------



## karlobeng1 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

i'm actually really looking forward to SSeries.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show Vs Randy Orton and John Cena V Del Rio as the two championship programs.

Thank Superman for the Wyatts Vs Punk and DB because if that shit wasn't going on, I think I would take my first hiatus in wrestling since the second half of 2009 (shivers)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm waiting for this whole Wyatt's/Kane explanation..
-Also "devil made me do it"
-Punk and Bryan

I can't even speculate to what is going on...not like HHH turning on Bryan, or HBK interfering.

Either creative did this on purpose, or because they blow and it's by pure accident.

If they wanted to confuse everyone between now and Royal Rumble then they're doing a good job :lol

Only thing I have confidence in is HHH somehow beating Big Show :HHH :HHH2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



markedfordeath said:


> man, the moment Punk saves Bryan is going to be epic! you know what doesn't make sense though? how come whenever the Wyatts come out with the whole lantern, walking slowly bit, nobody ever leaves and hops the barricade and scrams? why do they stay? any way, just a nitpick. The moment they save each other is going to probably make the arena shake.


The Miz did.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane, Wyatts vs Punk and Bryan are what I am only interested in for tonight.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I got it, i know what they're doing..they're trying to lose business!! Cena/Del Rio, Big Show/Orton at the end of 2013...I can only imagine what the locker room is thinking of the status quo.....same old shit! the WWE doesn't give a shit! They give us Bryan in the main events like we wanted, but never have him win...and move on....hmmm such great stuff.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Meh.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Any chance Barrett may re-debut tonight in preparation for coming to England next week?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Think I'm going to watch Packers/Bears.


(Y)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Think I'm going to watch Packers/Bears.


:clap

Good call.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane, Wyatts vs Punk and Bryan are what I am only interested in for tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So we have six shows (including this one) of RAW/SmackDown till SS.
Are we going to see the teams starting to form together tonight?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Any chance Barrett may re-debut tonight in preparation for coming to England next week?


No I think they'll wait


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Londrick said:


> No mention of HBK/Bryan. :ti


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DutchSchultz (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> enlarge it, and print it. :side:
> 
> But seriously, Maybe B+ 3:16?


AJ digs dem yellow teeth

Should be a good show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hoping for a Hollywood-Kane or Replubi-Kane in the near future.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wonder if WWE thinks TNA dropped the ball on the Abyss/Joseph Park gimmick or something...Ah just most excited for Kane or Glenn Jacobs appearance more than anything. Do this right please.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Interested to see how the Wyatts vs Punk/Bryan feud goes, a promo between them would be interesting. I assume Big Show will be facing Orton for the WWE title at SS, althoug i'm not sure how the match will come about, hoping to see the tag division continuing to grow, the Real Americans have been really entertaining the past few weeks.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wonder if :miz is going to continue to be buried tonight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Think I'm going to watch Packers/Bears.


OK


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy shit cant wait for

Shield
Punk+Bryan/wyatts
Kanes unmasking
Ajailbait
:mark:

Gon be a good night boys!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb
> @JohnCena....IS AN AMERICAN IN NAME ONLY. KARMA AWAITS...SOON. #WWEGreenville #RAW @AntonioCesaro @RealJackSwagger @WWE
> 
> Zeb Colter ‏@WWEZeb 22m
> TONIGHT #RAW #WWEGreenville...I might slap @johncena into next week if he opens that foul mouth of his. #WeThePeople #WWE


-


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Stone Cold Big Show...Show is commencing in about an hour. :show


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hope people turn the channel when HHH/Big Slop close the show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










VS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> The Stone Cold Big Show...Show is commencing in about an hour. :show


*2 hours 


And the Big Show HHH stuff is really the only thing I'm looking forward to.*


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Hoping for a Hollywood-Kane or Replubi-Kane in the near future.


I'm a sucker for wordplay, so republiKane would be fantastic. Strolling about in a suit trying to ram Christianity down the crowd's collective throat while in the mask. "We the monster".


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wont be surprised if they have Kane reek hell on Show


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Laserblast said:


> Can Los Matadores keep their incredible streak alive? They've been destroying their competition with ease, so perhaps a match against 3MB is in order?
> 
> Olé! :vince


LMAO


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SonoShion said:


> Wyatt/Punk promo please.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I wonder if :miz is going to continue to be buried tonight.


Can only hope


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *2 hours
> 
> 
> And the Big Show HHH stuff is really the only thing I'm looking forward to.*


Is it DST or something? Why has it been moved an hour?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

2 Hours? wut?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Time moved by an hour this weekend, in the US.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So now the show starts at 4 in the morning here, fantastic .


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This starts at 2am?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Is it DST or something? Why has it been moved an hour?


*Time got set back an hour in the US this weekend.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vinnie Mac and Co. been putting out too many 40 degree shows lately. Let's hope they pick it up this week


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What time does RAW start in the UK?

Midnight?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DatKidMog said:


> What time does RAW start in the UK?
> 
> Midnight?


1AM
Back to normal for us here.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

1am UK time.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nimbus would mark for all these questions about start time


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I have a feeling this Raw may just be not half bad.

But, with my luck, it will probably completely suck.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Very interested to see the elimination match start to take form, even more to see how and where the Wyatt/P&B program is going. Kinda nervous about the Shield, their first tears really got me fidgety...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

kevin nash attacks big show, sets up big show vs kevin nash vs randy orton wwe title


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



GOD said:


> kevin nash attacks big show, sets up big show vs kevin nash vs randy orton wwe title


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


>













unk2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can't wait to see Wyatt/punk in the ring, maybe a promo :mark:

I wonder if we're gonna get a monster like Kane again?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ok guys I'm sitting row 1 by the ramp wearing a CM Punk t-shirt look for my sign


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Looking forward to this RAW. Excited to see what happens with the whole Wyatt situation as well as HHH/Steph/Big Show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> Ok guys I'm sitting row 1 by the ramp wearing a CM Punk t-shirt look for my sign


What's your sign?

I have a feeling I may :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*





I hope this Kane return tonight.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Im confused,the show is one hour later now?

Daaamm yankees.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Here's hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> Here's hoping for a good show tonight.


And here's to the unfortunate reality :


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Have America moved the clocks back as well now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

^Yes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, 1hr 50 until this starts?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nah, 50 minutes.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

50 min


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FFS.
It's not that fucking hard.
The show starts at 1AM (that is, ONE O CLOCK IN THE MORNING) at GMT (GREENWHICH MEAN TIME)
http://gmt0.com/
Use that to pick the country you are in
For example, in Slovenia, we learn that it is GMT + 1:00, which means that RAW is starting at 1AM + 1 hour thus, in Slovenia it starts at 2AM


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Champ Merchandise is here!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



JY57 said:


> -


Cesaro will get that big swing whether that fucker wants to or not. He was close on SD. People were in HARD suspense. :banderas


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's your sign?
> 
> I have a feeling I may :mark:


One side says what's bigger triple h's nose or ego and the other says triple h reads wrestling forums


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay, okay. It was just because all you 'mericans were saying "one hour later", so I assumed 2am was the start in Scotland.

Good stuff.

Edit: Quality! Hoping I see it!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



killacamt said:


> One side says what's bigger triple h's nose or ego and the other says triple h reads wrestling forums


:lol not bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Feel really tired. Is this worth staying up for?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mainboy said:


> Feel really tired. Is this worth staying up for?


:cena3 

HELL YES 

:mark::mark::mark:​


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ready for my weekly dose of sports entertainments, hope itz good tonite!1


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Just received a text from the wwe fan nation or whatever I signed up for. CM Punk will be kicking off the show tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

GOD WILL BE KICKING RAW OFF TONIGHT.

:mark:


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this might sound strange, but I've seen a lot of kids wearing Bryan's merchandise lately around my hometown and I have to say, kids really do like him. Which is what I don't get. They stop his push, yet his merchandise is still selling and kids are wearing it. Just doesn't make sense for them to market him to kids, then give up on it!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Flawless Victory said:


> Just received a text from the wwe fan nation or whatever I signed up for. CM Punk will be kicking off the show tonight.


hmmm i'm tempted to stay up now... it better be worth it.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM Punk will kick off the show? ugh, that means I may go to sleep, that's his job TBH.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Flawless Victory said:


> Just received a text from the wwe fan nation or whatever I signed up for. CM Punk will be kicking off the show tonight.


He better not say anything to the effect of, "I want to fight"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



xD7oom said:


> CM Punk will kick off the show? ugh, that means I may go to sleep, that's his job TBH.












Well, duh... :dance


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tonight: CM Punk kicks off Raw. Find out who the former WWE Champion will face. Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA. Raw Preview: http://vbs.cm/W079Uw This is the text I received. I think it's because I signed up for the wwe fan council.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> The Champ Merchandise is here!


Vince's idea of white America. Get ready for more black talkin Cena tonight, he was still doin it on smackdown


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wonder if the American Dragon will make an appearance, like the REAL american dragon...Too bad that Punk starts off the show alone..those two guys aligning together in the ring is jizz worthy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How many minutes to go?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk to kick-off RAW? Inb4 Wyatt's.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Looking forward to Rhodes Brothers. That's about it, actually. I'm in the minority here when I say I hate the fact that Punk and Bryan are feuding with the Wyatts. Particularly Punk. Replace Show with Punk, and I would actually care about the WWE Title scene.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Use it HHH..."Master of the Universe"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Alright, tonight Sandow gets his win back and becomes the new World Heavyweight Champion.

:ti

Nah, for real though I look forward to drinking a gallon of fresh squeezed nerd rage induced tears.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gonna go out a small limb here and predict they start some type of CM punk/Kane program to keep the authority storyline going-setting up a Survivor Series match.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

More of Reigns being a beast pls


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Xobeh said:


> FFS.
> It's not that fucking hard.
> The show starts at 1AM (that is, ONE O CLOCK IN THE MORNING) at GMT (GREENWHICH MEAN TIME)
> http://gmt0.com/
> ...


Slovenia? Who are you, Anze Kopitar? :ndiaye

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Luke Harper vs CM Punk according to Cole


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wonder if a masked 7 ft giant will "debut" tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

the fuck is CJ Parkers finisher


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

5 minutes left! Pretty pumped up for tonight's show! :mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Are you guys ready to be sports entertained? :vince2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk/Harper? :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*











to be sports entertained!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MY BODY NEEDS SOME SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Whats the programme on at the moment before RAW?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Today is the day 3MB get their win back over Los Matadores. I can feel it in my pants!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> Whats the programme on at the moment before RAW?


I got it on, but have no idea. I miss the days of watching the last 10 minutes of Walker Texas Ranger


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> Luke Harper vs CM Punk according to Cole


bama

Niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Here we go, I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

& we're underway. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Today is the day 3MB get their win back over Los Matadores. I can feel it in my pants!!


:mark:

MY PANTS ARE GETTING TIGHT.


----------



## fb3794 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

please let 3mb win if they face Los Matadores again


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Mah Bahdy is rehdee


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:vince5:hhh2:vince5:hhh2:vince5:hhh2:vince5:hhh2:vince5

*DID SOMEONE SAY SPORTS ENTERTAINED?*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



8 P.M time to boogie woogie for Raw!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

unk5


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Over/Under on 3MB vs Matadores?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk opening? Oh god, ratings about to drop


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol nice hair


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



fb3794 said:


> please let 3mb win if they face Los Matadores again


How about we just never see the match again.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice pop.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM GOAT with dat POP. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk should be yelling ITS MIDCARDER TIME!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hate starting straight into a match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan to make the save, Huge MEH.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hart attire. Fuckin' coo'.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice pop for Punk


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

After Survivor Series, he'll Rise Above Wyatts.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's November. Can we have regular shirts now?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

unk3


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bret removed from WWE intro vid 4/10

A pipebomb to start us off, PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> 8 P.M time to boogie woogie for Raw!


Summer Rae is so hot.

Bring back live sex celebration. :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The match is on NOW?

I'm not sure about this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM Punk


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We're here.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Starting off with CM punk. This is a good start


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why do the announcers feel the need to talk during the Wyatts entrance?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We're Here.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Starting with a match? Filler raw...


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Some build...match already?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM Punk vs. Luke Harper opening the show. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Let's all talk during the entrance to show they have no mystique and show how much of a threat they are


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

punk v. harper? Hmm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Lord Shite said:


> The match is on NOW?
> 
> I'm not sure about this.


ITs going to be a run in with the rest of the wyatts then DB to make the save


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

goddamn shut the hell up cole and jbl during the Wyatt's entrance


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Vintage Wyatt Entrance!* :cole3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Let be honest the Devil plaques our minds all the time, fight off the demons and the negative thoughts people!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg can the fucking commentators shut up for a second?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mikestarko said:


> It's November. Can we have regular shirts now?


I wonder if WWE will also encourage its wrestlers to take part of "No Shave November".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol Punk's looking like Squiggy from Lavern and Shirley tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk vs Harper :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk vs Harper. :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punks mid card now but hes a protected mid carder. Similar to what Orton was when face. It kind of has to be done that way or it gets stale. Cena is the only guy who never goes up and down the card.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



daulten780 said:


> Starting with a match? Filler raw...


I can already tell you're gonna be a breath of positivity in these otherwise jaded forums... :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good thing they put the good wrestler of the three in the match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM PUNK CHANTS RAINING DOWN.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

QUIET EVERYBODY I AM IN THE MIDDLE OF BEING SPORTS ENTERTAINED.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Harper vs Punk should be good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

'why don't you go ask him' awful line.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM Pink


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

With the Wyatt family and Punk, you'd think Gillette was on strike.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

the fuck is with Punk's hair. He looks like the gay brother from Wedding Crashers


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You can stop with the pink ropes now, it's November...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Rocking a starter Devil Lock when you face off with the creepy swamp cultists?

I see you, Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This match has so much potential. :mark:


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No promo acknowledging the attack? No back and forth on the mic, just straight into a match?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Talking over Wyatt's entrance :no:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Vintage Luke Harper!* :cole3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oct is over Punk you can stop wearing pink


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> Whats the programme on at the moment before RAW?


NCIS is on from 1pm to 8pm.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So I'm guessing Bryan will come out and save Punk from a beatdown. They'll fight them off together and stand in the ring.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Punks mid card now but hes a protected mid carder. Similar to what Orton was when face. It kind of has to be done that way or it gets stale. Cena is the only guy who never goes up and down the card.


That's why I'm not THAT pissed off at him being in the midcard, I'm almost positive he'll be in the main event scene pretty soon.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


> Why do the announcers feel the need to talk during the Wyatts entrance?


I also wish they wouldn't. Totally kills the mysterious/scary vibe they are presenting (on TV) when they talk and play videos over what is supposed to be entrancing in a way.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Great crowd tonight, I think I'm gonna enjoy this show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn what a forearm


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Huh. They're still using the pink ropes? Did someone forget to tell WWE that Breast Cancer Awareness Month ended 4 days ago?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Man, Harper looks as if he needs a shower.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










Everytime I hear those words I think of this!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> the fuck is with Punk's hair. He looks like the gay brother from Wedding Crashers


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Punk vs. Harper :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CM Punk kicking off the show mother fucker! 

This match is already 10X better than the last three matches Punk had with Ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We're looking at Swoggle's new buddy in about 2 years.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE still doing breast cancer awareness?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Am I the only one who thinks it's a little too soon for this match to happen?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Harper just sells his character so well.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yeah yeah yeah yeah :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do they still have all the breast cancer stuff on the ramp, ring, etc?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

i haven't seen a headlock on the mat in forever


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The commentators could sound more a bit more lively...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is the pink theme still around?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Man, Harper looks as if he needs a shower.


Just the way it should be.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This match is really good, okay.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

did he say "Mike Meyers"...?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh shit. :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUCKING HATE LAWLER WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Sort of reminds me of Michael Myers" 

Yes. Because Mike Myers looked like a farm animal Michael.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All dat Michael Myers talk. :cool2:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> This match is already 10X better than the last three matches Punk had with Ryback.


That's not high praise. Still is the truth.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! WHY DON'T YOU GO INTERVIEW HIM, WHY DONT YOU GO TALK TO HIM, WHY DONT YOU HERP A DERP.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

When CM Punk gets jumped by Rowan and Wyatt is Bryan coming in for the save?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bullydully said:


> The commentators could sound more a bit more lively...


They obviously are NOT being sports entertained.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's a little too soon for this match to happen?


Why, Bray Wyatt is the leader and will be the only one whose supposed to be a challenge

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Just started.
Goes to dat commercial break.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Best for business" is up there with "What" and "Yes"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao is that guy dressed as Wyatt behind Punk?


----------



## fb3794 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

that guys gonna be the next kane someday


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I love how the King thinks he is giving us a fun fact that michaels myers make is william Shattner.

What is he going to tell us next, did ou know that Darth Vader is Lukes father


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good crowd so far. At least it hasn't been dead as most crowds usually are.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

7 minutes in and a commercial. That's a record.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Huh. They're still using the pink ropes? Did someone forget to tell WWE that Breast Cancer Awareness Month ended 4 days ago?


Not surprising WWE playing out something and running it in the ground. The commentary is still on Halloween.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Asenath said:


> This match is really good, okay.


I wish I could have seen the start of it. I just tuned into a stream.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's a little too soon for this match to happen?


It's a tag feud, so I don't see a problem with a singles match between the two sides.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Boring start *clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YEAYEAYEAYEAYEAYEA

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why are you guys complaining about WWE still wanting to save the titties?
Insensitive clowns.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Don't know why some of you are complaining about a match starting off the show. I'll take a match over a 20 minute promo from HHH or John CornBall


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Just started.
> Goes to dat commercial break.


its whats best for bu$ine$$


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Luke Harper is slapping the SHIT out of CM Punk.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Michael Myers ... REALLY Cole. 

In truth, it's the same type of mask worn by the killers in the You're Next


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Luke Harper is slapping the SHIT out of CM Punk.


Indeed. Those kind of slaps kinda remindes me of Undertaker's/Kane's.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> I love how the King thinks he is giving us a fun fact that michaels myers make is william Shattner.
> 
> What is he going to tell us next, did ou know that Darth Vader is Lukes father


"And now the crowd is chanting, 'That was a fun fact!'!" :lawler


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Man, Harper looks as if he needs a shower.


I get the feeling you could put a bounty on him for being dirty.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This has got to have been already ask but why is everything still pink?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eh, the announcers talk during Undertaker's entrance, the most protected in the business. Now granted, the motherfucker is so long you almost can't help it but still. :draper2


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Would rather no commentary than listen to these fuckers going on about nothing relevant, why does no one tell these guys to improve


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> It's a tag feud, so I don't see a problem with a singles match between the two sides.


Exactly, they do that all the time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Harper saying "Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!" always cracks me up. I can't help but picture him using Vertigo by U2 as his theme music whenever he does it. :tyson


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Luke Harper is good. Possibly the best wrestler of the Wyatts.

I'm still waiting for Bray to have a halfway decent match, although he _is_ hurt so I should cut the guy some slack.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Why are you guys complaining about WWE still wanting to save the titties?
> Insensitive clowns.


Too much pink man


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn Harper's punches are amazing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's times like this I wish I had the app.

HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY NOW COLE YOU LITTLE CUNT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> 7 minutes in and a commercial. That's a record.


Better download the WWE App if you don't wanna miss any of the action! :cole3


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RAW was actually good last week. Time to see if they can keep it up. I know 2 in a row is difficult for them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Why are you guys complaining about WWE still wanting to save the titties?
> Insensitive clowns.


Because the Susan Komen charity is a sham.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> "Sort of reminds me of Michael Myers"
> 
> Yes. Because Mike Myers looked like a farm animal Michael.


Lol yeah, but Myers did wear a pair of old coveralls like Rowan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SideTableDrawer said:


> This has got to have been already ask but why is everything still pink?


Ikr? Makes no sense.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I get the feeling you could put a bounty on him for being dirty.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Flawless Victory said:


> Don't know why some of you are complaining about a match starting off the show. I'll take a match over a 20 minute promo from HHH or John CornBall


Speaking on this, it's funny a promo can run 15-20 min at the start of Raw but a match opening Raw cuts to commercial 7min into the show.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Harper vs Punk, his stock just rose after tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> the fuck is with Punk's hair. He looks like the gay brother from Wedding Crashers


It's the "I haven't showered in a week" look


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heels stand off to the side and they are evil and deliberately influencing the match just by being there. 

WWE FACE COMMENTATOR LOGIC!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Geez, Luke is shedding stuff more than Kofi loses dreads during a match. Get yo self together son!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Eh, the announcers talk during Undertaker's entrance, the most protected in the business. Now granted, the motherfucker is so long you almost can't help it but still. :draper2


The commentary on Taker's entrance sometimes adds to his entrance though, they don't go giddy & chuckle about something irrelevant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay, wow, this is boring already.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If everyone is wearing pink we riot!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Not bad, so far, this match. :heyman


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:moyes1 Harper is such a beast, BAH GAWD MAN


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Why are you guys complaining about WWE still wanting to save the titties?
> Insensitive clowns.


This is the IWC you're talking about, man. They'll complain about ANYTHING.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> MY BODY NEEDS SOME SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....RIGHT NOW.


WE WANT WRESTLING :cornette

(gotta spread :rep)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Botch there kinda.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God I love loud active crowds like this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Botch :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Okay, wow, this is boring already.


you ain't lie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Brodie Lee will forever look like his fragrance is the 4 Train and Punk's breath.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Even though Breast Cancer Awareness Month is done already, you can't complain whenever Punk is rocking dat Hart Foundation-inspired attire.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT BOOT :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Freaking awesome match. Love how they've legitimized Harper in the Raw opening match than they did for Bray with his match with Kane.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You know Luke Harper looks like the Berzerker's son HUSSS HUSSS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT BIG BOOT. :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I actually dig the fact he chose to dive out of the ring instead of hitting Harper. bama


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat big boot!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Okay, wow, this is boring already.


I think they had me at "gator roll". Hopecully it picks up a bit.

Edit: a rollup? Lame


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> This is the IWC you're talking about, man. They'll complain about ANYTHING.


Why the fuck you gotta say that? Damn, people saying this type of shit really piss me off. 

:troll


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Pretty good match so far, in my opinion. Not the best, but it has been better than the usual matches we have as openers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That boot.

Now the beatdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The most ineffective cult EVER.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk doesn't need this win *bury*.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

feeding frenzy! :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan with the save??

:mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Cue Daniel Bryan*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

they really gave a decision in this match?

crap WWE booking.

they should have just had Punk hit his finisher than this run in.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Oct is over Punk you can stop wearing pink


Showing dat Bret love!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryans hair :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan save incoming?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan plz :mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I see Sandow's hairdresser got a hold of DB tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

that awful hair style


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan and Punk tag team.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk team together against a common enemy!!!! 

It is like the IWC's version of The Mega Powers!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Called it. Not really a difficult prediction though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:mark: CROWD IS SO PUMP!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan. Keep. The. Ponytail.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

PUNK WINS!!! :mark:


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

IWC sexy time


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

In all honesty though, why the fuck does Punk gotta move on from one meaningless feud to another, maybe slightly less meaningless, but still boring feud? And we get Big Show VS Orton? fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Calahart said:


> I think they had me at "gator roll". Hopecully it picks up a bit.
> 
> Edit: a rollup? Lame


Keeps Harper strong

Why is it lame?


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat ponytail is sexy as fuck

Looks like a fucking beast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That awkward moment when Punk and Bryan marks unite. 

Crowd going batshit, have to admit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT CROWD, DAT BRYAN/PUNK. :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why are the ropes still pink?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I have been transported to glory! This is gonna be a good feud.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was awesome.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cue internet breakdown in 1...2...3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DB needs to do some core training


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wasting CM Punk & Daniel Bryan by putting them against Wyatts. Damn.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Cole "Listen to this place"

I agree, awesome crowd made this awesome

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Huge POP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is it possible for Punk and Bryan to stand tall?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Awesome start to RAW.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Daniel bryan's wearing his hair back? Weird. I like this Bryan/Punk alliance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey Bray, you can let go of Rowan's crotch now.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fuck this company.. Bryan and Punk demoted to a midcard feud with the Wyatts just so WWE can put the focus back on Cena.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That ponytail = badass


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The internet just got really wet.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ponytail is a better style for bryan imo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vanilla midgets teaming up to take out all the big men. Somewhere Kevin Nash is rage inducing and probably tearing a quad in the process.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Two of your top stars wasted on a stable of talentless fucks.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan and Punk! Crowd went nuts.

Love pony tail on Bryan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Heraldo". :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Otungas irrelevant opinion


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Mark wars put on hold for now. 

unk5:bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How do you get into the Wyatt Family?
The fuck is it so exclusive?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Otunga got buried


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Imagine the last time Bryan and Punk were together in storyline they were fighting over a girl.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Geraldo. :ti :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the fuck has Bryan done to his hair?! fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok IWC, you finally got your dream tag team, you may cum now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Michael Cole is so useless. Can't even speak to HHH


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Step 1 complete.
Now trim that goat face Bryan...


Amber B said:


> How do you get into the Wyatt Family?
> The fuck is it so exclusive?


's all about the beards. Bryan's in whenever he wants, he's just fighting his natural urges.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We go from Punk & Bryan to Triple Nose. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Jeez Michael Cole interviews Triple H every damn week?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Which means he will somehow show up tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Annihilus said:


> fuck this company.. Bryan and Punk demoted to a midcard feud with the Wyatts just so WWE can put the focus back on Cena.


are you stupid?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bray was hilarious there


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

daniel bryan totally carries punk


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Two of your top stars wasted on a stable of talentless fucks.


Luke Harper is not talentless


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hope they "BAN" the big shows theme for life too, it would be funny if he runs in tonight and his music plays.

And they are going to show the big shows side of the story yet he is banned
why would HHH even allow that?


DA WWE LOGIC


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Banned for life = Will wrestle at the next ppv


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show banned but he'll probably still run in at the end


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ggd said:


> Wasting CM Punk & Daniel Bryan by putting them against Wyatts. Damn.


Do you not understand the principle of building new stars by putting them in stories with established ones?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yeah, banned for life... that won't last long.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How do you get banned from your job???


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now Show is banned from WWE for life :ti


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I have legit chills with Punk and Bryan in the ring together how about everyone else?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good to see that the crowd is loving this alliance so far.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great start to Raw. The post-match shenanigans were stellar.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> What the fuck has Bryan done to his hair?! fpalm


Put it in a ponytail.
Guys with long hair tend to do that..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> The most ineffective cult EVER.


You're confused with Scientology, broham.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He's fired, banned for life.. Still will walk into the arena with his music and given a microphone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You guys get to vote on who jobs to Randy Orton!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Miz gonna get :buried some more :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat slow-mo


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Annihilus said:


> fuck this company.. Bryan and Punk demoted to a midcard feud with the Wyatts just so WWE can put the focus back on Cena.


Oh just fuck off.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The crowd popped big for Bryan/Punk


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Internet orgasm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I bet the Miz wins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Over under on Miz % of votes is 7%.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A vote for jobber of the night? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gee wonder who win that match


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

For a split second when Bryan was running down I thought he'd shaved his head 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Imagine the last time Bryan and Punk were together in storyline they were fighting over a girl.


And Punk now has dat girl


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I remember 2011 when Cena was "suspended". Punk ripping him in commentary.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miz 2%
Ziggy 15%
Biggy 83%


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow now raw is repeating SD matches instead of the other way around.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Two of your top stars wasted on a *stable of talentless fucks*.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

EVERYBODY VOTE ZIGGLER NOW!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Got to be dolph!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Didn't that 6 man tag match happen on smackdown already?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BIG E LANGSTON!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Am I the only one who thinks Ziggler will win that poll and WWE will fix it and declare Miz as the winner?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol why are they having the same exact damn match they just had on smackdown? I guess they think no one watches smackdown so its something new to most people.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn, this doesn't look good at all.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They know how to milk those six man tags don't they.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yup, that's exactly the same match we've seen on Smackdown a couple of days ago..


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I.....actually wouldn't mind seeing Orton go up against Big E. *shrugs*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Welp, that was a great raw this week. See you guys next week.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback bullying Hornswaggle on the WWE App.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh course we are getting the main event from Smackdown tonight.

Seriously though, it was a good 6-man tag so looking for more of the same (or better?) tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OK seriously...that Michael Myers comment pissed me off. Both masks are white, which is the ONLY thing they have in common...one is a sheep, one is a human being.

So according to Cole, we resemble sheep...god, he's a fucking idiot. Things are not similar because they happen to share ONE trait. What's next, Cole? Are Jesus and Johnny Cash similar because they happen to share the same initials? Are tigers similar to cows simply because both have tails? No, those are stupid comparisons.


This segment was fucking stupid. The little guy beats the monster for free on a nothing TV match...way to build that monster presence of the Wyatts. Then Bryan runs in and they stand tall over these monster heels. Way to kill this feud before it even really got under way. These fucking idiots.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cesaro The real superman is here.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like to see Orton vs. Langston, but Orton vs. Ziggler will probably get the most votes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show is banned for life! *Show's music plays every week* :show:vince5:trips2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Finally, the #1 and #2 guy in WWE unite!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> I have legit chills with Punk and Bryan in the ring together how about everyone else?


Nope because that small, paranoid part of me thought that Joey Jeremiah's dumb ass was going to skip down the ring for a reunion.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

6 man tag with Cena Nuff, Cody and Goldie vs. Sandow and TRA. Wow, that's a fresh match up.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Who needs bookers and writers when you could just throw everything to a fan vote!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY KANG, DAT'S DANIEL BRYAN, DANIEL BRYAN WITH A CHAIR, OH HE'S RUNNING, HE'S BEATING THE HELL OUT OF THE WYATT FAMILY! 

LOOK AT THE THAT JR! PUNK IS ON HIS FEET! HE GOT THE CHAIR!

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, PUNK WITH A CHAIR SHOT, BRYAN AND PUNK! BRYAN AND PUNK! BAH GAWD, WHAT AN ALLIANCE!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



finalnight said:


> Wow now raw is repeating SD matches instead of the other way around.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We all know why. :cena2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please keep the ponytail Bryan, looks much neater.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That K-Mart Miz ad is still creepy.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

cesaro is going to swing cena tonight. Willing to bet money


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback vs Khali based on the app segment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> EVERYBODY VOTE ZIGGLER NOW!


Voted for Ziggler. I still think WWE will fix the poll and have Miz face Orton to follow up to what happened between the two of them on SmackDown.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I love how Bertie hasn't asked for his rematch against Cena yet. Even he's like "fuck it I don't want the jobber ring time"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd only like to see Orton vs Miz if and only if Miz gets punted


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

People watch wrestling for lawsuit angles?

Name one good lawsuit angle. I can't.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Gunnar II said:


> Too much pink man


Mickie James has too much pink.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Don't mind seeing the tag match again, hopefully a different winner this time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kid to the Miz while on his back: "We should totally be tag team partners" 

Uh, yeah, that wasn't creepy or anything. Was the kid hitting on Miz or what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

anyone else find it hilarious the rey and Sin Cara twin pack has Sin Cara's arm in a sling.

If that isn't the WWE trolling I don't know what is


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guess it will never be explained by DB had his corporate makeover look.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

God damn rematches


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

checkcola said:


> People watch wrestling for lawsuit angles?
> 
> Name one good lawsuit angle. I can't.


The Hornswaggle-DX angle was somewhat funny.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


> The Miz gonna get :buried some more :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why are you guys voting for Ziggler? So he jobs once again, on Raw?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Ryback vs Khali based on the app segment.


Ryback giving Hornswaggle too much food and saying, "Turning the little guy into the big guy."


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hmm hope TRA and Sandow win


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> People watch wrestling for lawsuit angles?
> 
> Name one good lawsuit angle. I can't.


Melina filing for sexual harassment against Dave Batista


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> OK seriously...that Michael Myers comment pissed me off.


It was a horrible comparison sure but nothing to get too upset about. Kids nowadays think Michael Myers was a pudgy, long haired blonde kid with a stripper mom. fpalm 

Still all about the name drop.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> That was awesome.


This was all of us except KO Bossy. Actually this was KO Bossy having a seizure, too.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> OK seriously...that Michael Myers comment pissed me off. Both masks are white, which is the ONLY thing they have in common...one is a sheep, one is a human being.
> 
> So according to Cole, we resemble sheep...god, he's a fucking idiot. Things are not similar because they happen to share ONE trait. What's next, Cole? Are Jesus and Johnny Cash similar because they happen to share the same initials? Are tigers similar to cows simply because both have tails? No, those are stupid comparisons.
> 
> ...


How is it stupid? Punk won with a roll up. Harper and Rowan aren't the main dude anyway, would be different if it was Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did you know..... i didnt know that


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> This segment was fucking stupid. The little guy beats the monster for free on a nothing TV match...way to build that monster presence of the Wyatts. Then Bryan runs in and they stand tall over these monster heels. Way to kill this feud before it even really got under way. These fucking idiots.


Its Husky Harris and a couple inbreed idiots. They aren't a threat.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LKRocks said:


> BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY KANG, DAT'S DANIEL BRYAN, DANIEL BRYAN WITH A CHAIR, OH HE'S RUNNING, HE'S BEATING THE HELL OUT OF THE WYATT FAMILY!
> 
> LOOK AT THE THAT JR! PUNK IS ON HIS FEET! HE GOT THE CHAIR!
> 
> GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY, PUNK WITH A CHAIR SHOT, BRYAN AND PUNK! BRYAN AND PUNK! BAH GAWD, WHAT AN ALLIANCE!


 I miss JR.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And enter the goons saying Punk is hurting Wyatts momentum.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> Voted for Ziggler. I still think WWE will fix the poll and have Miz face Orton to follow up to what happened between the two of them on SmackDown.


Why would they rig a vote when the end result is going to be the same either way - clean win for Orton via RKO.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WE WANT ZIGGLER BACK IN THE SPOTLIGHT. HE HAS A LOT TO OFFER. BIG E IS STILL A ROOKIE BUT HES PROBABLY GONNA WIN BASED ON HIS PUSH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It is completely retarded when Show runs out and his theme plays. I mean he's fired and his run ins are supposed to be unplanned kayfabe wise but for some reason the people backstage have their finger ready to play his theme moments before he comes out.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What does on track to receive 2 billion views mean? quite sure anyone could be on track to that


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DB needs a hair cut


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> OK seriously...that Michael Myers comment pissed me off. Both masks are white, which is the ONLY thing they have in common...one is a sheep, one is a human being.
> 
> So according to Cole, we resemble sheep...god, he's a fucking idiot. Things are not similar because they happen to share ONE trait. What's next, Cole? Are Jesus and Johnny Cash similar because they happen to share the same initials? Are tigers similar to cows simply because both have tails? No, those are stupid comparisons.
> 
> ...


They just got beat the hell out of last week smh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee Young looking extra hot tonight.

:damn


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

voting for big e because jobbing wouldnt hurt him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> Kid to the Miz while on his back: "We should totally be tag team partners"
> 
> Uh, yeah, that wasn't creepy or anything. Was the kid hitting on Miz or what?


Word. He also told Miz to bite the pillow 'cause he's going deep, but that was cut out due to not being quite too PG for the WWE's tastes.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk GOATing on the mic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Masked giant to make his "debut" tonight lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee Young :homer


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Punk: I'm Batman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I knew what was gonna happen so I still let them jump me from behind


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why are you guys voting for Ziggler? So he jobs once again, on Raw?


Pretty much...

:dance


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:heyman ON DAT CELLPHONE!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

is Cole calling Heyman from a bathroom?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:renee


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Paul :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The satellite wasn't available?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Paul getting that Kobe blood spinning treatment


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Exclusive is up there with Vintage in the Michael Cole vocabulary


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Paul live over the PHONE?? :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why are you guys voting for Ziggler? So he jobs once again, on Raw?


Jobbing on Raw is better than jobbing on Superstars.

Besides, Orton vs Ziggler is a guaranteed great match.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> Its Husky Harris and a couple inbreed idiots. They aren't a threat.


Does kayfabe ring a fucking bell? I just can't.....I just can't deal with the stupidity of this post.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's HEYMAN via cellphone


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm in Europe seeking specialists :lmao :lmao Oh Heyman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What is up with the fucking echo?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dem heartstrings Heyman :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan and Punk the new megapowers??


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MISTER Heyman


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman crying :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It could be worse, Paul. At least there's no anal bleeding.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I would like to squeeze the Rene Young booby


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Intense facial swelling? How can they tell? :troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Why are you guys voting for Ziggler? So he jobs once again, on Raw?


Better to job on raw than not be on raw at all right ?

Regarless of who Ziggler was wrestling on raw he was probably going to job anyways.

id rather see him job than not see him at all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman goes all the way to get the jewiest of jewy jewy doctors. 

WWE-You so racist. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman is gold


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Heyman making it sound like he was rape


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Paul, are you crying?" 

LOL!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can see these "ON THE PHONE" segments becoming a regular thing. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Even over a shitty phone call, Paul is still the greatest.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

PAUL, ARE YOU CRYING?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Aww crying Heyman hurts my soul.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman crying :lmao :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol Paul hung up


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OMG- THOSE FUCKING POPS for Cm Punk and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:heyman

Punk is gonna get his...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Ryback single handedly killed the crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This could potentially be redeemed if Ryback jackhammered him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Jobbing on Raw is better than jobbing on Superstars.
> 
> Besides, Orton vs Ziggler is a guaranteed great match.


Dolph won't job on Superstars. If he'll be on it, he'll win. He lost to Cesaro about a month ago, but he's not far down enough yet, to job continuously on Superstars.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MEATBACK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole with that stupid question, though. He is obviously crying, can't you notice, genius?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DA BIG GUY


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman crying because he's not going to see BAREBACK tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman is even awesome when he cries!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Paul is just the best.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Jobberg


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback vs Khali? Why? What sin have we committed?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heyman's crying. :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> Bryan and Punk the new megapowers??




What'cha gonna do? unk5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Ryback jobs to Khali he is dead and buried ha


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What? Ryback vs Khali? CHANGE YOUR FUCKING CHANNEL NOW.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk and Heyman need Dr.Phil at this point lol.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heyman hung up and logged on the Wrestlingforum sitting at the desk in his undies relaxing.

:heyman


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Khali and Ryback

"Hey, anyone wanna see this match?"

Everyone:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Khali?? WWE are you trying to send me to sleep?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck yeah, it's time for


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*








bout to drag this giraffe.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Return of Bowly Ryback? :mark: :mark:

Please don't job him to Khali.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lmao."freaks."


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Santino showing some edge! Love Santino


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RYBULLY IS BACK! :ryback


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback/Khali?

It's like they're begging me to change the channel. fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT'S WHA HAPPENS THA BOWLIES


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Ryback's bullying gimmick gets it's long awaited payoff in Hornswoggle and Khali fpalm

Not surprised.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback killing the crowd...once again.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a waste of a cupcake lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback loses via roll-up


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk is a heartless vanilla midget for what he did to Heyman.

The fact that he isn't suspended. :no:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Khali gonna Khali :mark:










unk2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback vs Khali. This should be a 5 star classic. Yeah. I'm super excited. These commercials can't end soon enough.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hornswoggle with a cake on his head is hilarious.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Ryback/Khali?
> 
> It's like they're begging me to change the channel. fpalm


There there...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Wire advert on sky :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ryback vs Khali? Why? What sin have we committed?


The same sin that is causing Orton vs Show


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Punk's dick must have superpowers.


And if that's the case, then I don't blame Heyman for doing a Beth Phoenix.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Megan Fox:homer


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback vs Khali this is sure to be classic


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Think with any luck the match will be over before the commercials end?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What are the chances we see a Ryback Jackhammer on Khali?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Ryback/Khali?
> 
> It's like they're begging me to change the channel. fpalm


I've come to the conclusion they realize more than half the audience changes over to Monday Night football between 8:35-8:55pm so they just throw the worst garbage they can out there to revamp at 9pm EST.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MOTY candidate


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback's backstage bullying segments are brilliant. Shame his only real great match was the TLC match against the Shield when he teamed with team hell no. Guess his best days are over, loses at PPV and gets matches against the likes of Khali on Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I thought they wanted to go with a Big E/Ryback feud. Has Ryback been substituted for Ambrose?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

As much as I don't like Ryback, I hope they don't have him job to fucking Khali.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bullydully said:


> What are the chances we see a Ryback Jackhammer on Khali?


Riiiight. About as good as chance as Khali pulling off a shooting star press.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Commercial before this classic, I can't wait :hhh2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now if ANYONE can complain about getting moved down the ladder it's The Big Guy!!
From feuding with CM Punk, Heyman at his side, to 1 on 1 with the Great Khali in a Hornswoggle on a pole match...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


>


GOAT GIF


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bullydully said:


> What are the chances we see a Ryback Jackhammer on Khali?


The better question is what are the chances we see Ryback botch a jackhammer on Khali?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback shouldn't have been in a feud with Punk, he should just bowly people backstage for eternity, it's what he's best at.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Megan Fox in dat COD: Ghosts commercial. :durant3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

By the time the break is over, Khali will be a 3rd of the way to the ring. :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LKRocks said:


> MOTY candidate


Not MOTY, but certainly MOTN!

:troll


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd pay 50 dollars to watch Ryback vs Great Khali on Pay Per View, can't believe they're putting this match on free TV...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> I've come to the conclusion they realize more than half the audience changes over to Monday Night football between 8:35-8:55pm so they just throw the worst garbage they can out there to revamp at 9pm EST.


Good point. I wouldn't be surprised. But STILL. Ryback/Khali? Excruciating.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE what have we done to deserve the next match...we have been loyal for weeks watching your shitty raws.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This big goof! :lol


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback getting Khali up for the Shell Shock will put him back on track.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking Khali vs Ryback?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


>


that *IS* Khali running


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

IT'S THE GREAT SHIT!!!! :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


>


:lmao:lmao

DAT SPEED on Khali.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't even think Mitsuharu Misawa (RIP) could carry these two to a great match in a triple threat. Also I take it the chances of seeing a Phoenix Splash in this match are quite low.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


>






5 Snowflakes. ALL THE SNOWFLAKES.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


>


:ti


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How long before we get the corner Khali slap? Soon i hope!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Breast cancer month ended


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Khali looked mad, he might eat Ryback's head.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YOU STUPID


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Khali wins this match, I'll lol.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

luke harper isnt actually trending


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Don't actually mind the Goldberg chants now. His mimicking of Goldberg on Main Event was awesome. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fun fact: Smarks chanting Goldberg at Ryback secretly confirm that they're insipid, buzzkilling *******.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's hard to watch Khali struggle to walk let alone wrestle.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My stream started lagging. Good timing?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback vs Khali? Oh, God...what have we done to get punished like this?!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd rather watch Ryback/Hornswoggle. That'd have been more entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shouldn that Raw main event be on smack down?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

5 Star Technical Masterpiece coming up!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:cornette


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm actually on twitter right now and there is nothing about RAW trending worldwide right now. LIARS!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol is that slap the only move Khali knows?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This match is a sluggish pile of vomited shit. I give it a -*****


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Osize10 said:


> GOAT GIF


O Rly?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THEY HAVE A SEPERATE WWE KIDS MAGAZINE????? DA FUQ...SO THIS ISN'T A KIDS SHOW!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He needs to do a Spear this time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Calahart said:


> My stream started lagging. Good timing?


A gift from God.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

how long till we get hornswaggle vs that midget bull.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ryback is getting beat down


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Khali slapping his thigh for a kick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Just because.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He moved so fast the ref didnt see it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Big Guy!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Couldn't get him up so he had to end it with a clothesline.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Finally its over


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now what was the point of this match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Truthfully I'd rather see the divas then Del Rio and no i'm not just saying that because they're hot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I feel like that was the first match I've seen Ryback win since he faced Jericho.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That chop, I smell Bacon cooking hmm.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Calahart said:


> My stream started lagging. Good timing?


If you're a religious person, now'd be the time to praise his name


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

God was merciful and ended this shit early


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback/Great Khali/Hornswoggle before Green Bay Packers/Chicago Bears Monday Night Football.

BRILLIANT COUNTER-PROGRAMMING

:vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So kids what did Raw teach you today

It pays to be a bully

be a star


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I just knew Ryback was going to win this match with a lame clothesline


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That match sucked, but he fucking killed Khali with that Clothesline.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well at least the match was short.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

daww. i was hoping for a mark henry return


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL at Santino. Amazing performer. Deserves better


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This match.... the segment after that match..... I can't.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Ryback still rulezz" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd just love Ryback to throw Hornswoggle into the crowd like a football.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Push Hornswoggle!!!!!!11!!!1111

:vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The better question is what are the chances we see Ryback botch a jackhammer on Khali?


Ah, they knew better. Just avoided it all together. 

That clothesline was pretty sick at least.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Santino taking a beating :yes :clap


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Perfect chops to the chest. Great clotheslines, Cool Big Boot. ***** Stars

Match of the year


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RDEvans said:


> Now what was the point of this match?


The same point of Daniel Bryan's push


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Can't wait for Ryback vs Santino at Survivor Series.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback should tag with Richie Incognito!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show banned for life?

If only.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"RYBACK...STILL...RUUULLLZZZ!!!" :lol

Always nice to see someone win with a lariat on American TV, especially since Ryback's version is actually damn solid (though Harper's is a close second).


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Seaworld Jail"-Also known as Jaws 3.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I gotta give Ryback credit, every time he gets buried, he does something entertaining. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HHH pushing Goldust never gets old.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Boom Boom!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

wow this raw gets better


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The show started so well and its fell away to fuck


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



VRsick said:


> how long till we get hornswaggle vs that midget bull.


This company isn't big enough for two midgets. WM30 ME? :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KOFI CUMSTAIN !!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

INB4 KOFI VS FANDANGO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I am already sick hearing about Big Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kofi is one bad shirt away from being my cab driver.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh brother kofi


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryback doing us a favor, thank you!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kofi in a head scarf. It's official, Hulk Hogan is coming back.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> A gift from God.


Indeed. It got back on track once the bell rang and it was over.

Also wtf are you wearing kofi...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the hell is there pink ropes? Octobers over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fpalm at that "promo".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

two jobber matches in a row
is the WWE trying to get us to turn the station?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The fuck is this ***** wearing? Ghetto pirate gear? :jay


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the fuck is all of this pink still on my screen and aint even pussy? smh


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How many fucking times has Kofi jobbed to Del Rio?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Push Hornswoggle!!!!!!11!!!1111
> 
> :vince2


Off of the Empire State Building.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> This match.... the segment after that match..... I can't.


take care Miss Celie


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RDEvans said:


> Now what was the point of this match?


They got three hours to kill.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kofi Hogan


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh great, another Kofi squash loss to ADR coming up.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I haven't watched many RAWS the past couple months, are Commercials this fucken frequent??


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OW WOW, Khali Ryback followed by Del Rio/Kofi, were really getting sports entertained tonight! :vince3 :hhh2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Ryback should tag with Richie Incognito!


And throw in Bully Ray to become The Fa-bully-ous Freebirds.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



dmccourt95 said:


> The show started so well and its fell away to fuck


What do you expect when Punk and Bryan kick off Raw? The rest of the show is going to be a bag of punctured fake tits.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So CM Boring starts the show, we get Khali and Santino crap, Kofi vs. Alberto is next, and Cena is in the main event? Great


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Ryback should tag with Richie Incognito!


lmao. that made me chuckle.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio/Kofi is a Superstars match, not RAW quality.
Then again you need shitty filler in a 3hr show


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These new attires Kofi shows up with is probably the most character development he's ever going to have.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Kofi is one bad shirt away from being my cab driver.


Your cab driver has more credible offense.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You guys watching the Kofi WWE Shop add on the app? Skillz all day!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KOFI B. WARE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"The crowd here vigorously booing Del Rio!" :lawler


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This episode of RAW is such filler, even rehashing a Smackdown tag match as the mainevent


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Whelp its that time again after Del Rio has lost a title for him to viciously beat a lowly mid carder to look "More vicious than ever!". Time to call Kofi, he's got some jobbing to do!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OH NO KOFI 25% THAT WAS AWESOME THE MACHO MAN VOICE LOOOOL!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

In before Kofi loses another dread during a match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston, with the former World Champion mood these days Kofi might leave the ring without his arms.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Just hope ADR doesn't cut any promo afterwards. We already know he will keep the CAB applied even after Kofi taps to show how aggressive he is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SPCDRI said:


> Your cab driver has more credible offense.


And has more personality.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Eduard Khil said:


> Del Rio/Kofi is a Superstars match, not RAW quality.
> Then again you need shitty filler in a 3hr show


Del Rio/Kofi is the new Dolph/Kofi.

ADR and Kofi in entrance 21 of their Best of Infinity Series instead of Packers/Bears?

:ti


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

http://www.sockshare.com/file/750DA4A7C5676F25#

If anyone TWD fan wants to watch Y2GOAT on Talking dead while this match is on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The fuck is this ***** wearing? Ghetto pirate gear? :jay


"He's from Africa, right? Let's try him as a Somali pirate"

:vince


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crickets for ADR.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Whatever happened to Kofi bringing out the WILDCAT in himself?

Jobber treatment for ADR...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol at Del Rio trying to get heat. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat crowd reaction for :delrio

unk2


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a horrid fucking start to this show.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kofi vs Del Rio is reaching Ziggler/Kofi levels


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Just hope ADR doesn't cut any promo afterwards. We already know he will keep the CAB applied even after Kofi taps to show how aggressive he is.


I know, isn't that so interesting?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


> Crickets for ADR.


AKA business as usual for Del Rio.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, does it say "SKILLZ" on Kofi's tights? Really?


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bears vs. Packers on :mark

Go Bears


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Not sad at all that I just assumed Del Rio will face Kofi and there he is!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kingston almost landed that front flip


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Suicide Botch. :lol


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuckin hell kofi lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT BOTCH


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, does it say "SKILLZ" on Kofi's tights? Really?


:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat somersault plancha = See you at Botchamania, Kofi.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Kofi didn't do that stupid pump up excitement shit after every generic suicide dive move I wouldn't have so much trouble taking him seriously.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dear WWE, daylight savings time as reverted do you *want* to lose all of your international audience with this crap?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hear that? Mexico was celebrating the return of Cena. It was the same over here in Ireland, thousands lining the streets cheering and crying tears of joy.

It was beautiful.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kingston botch :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

why to kill the crowd by having a ryback and del rio match back to back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wild Cat trying to play it off like he got all of that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the hell is Kofi wearing


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> AKA business as usual for Del Rio.


Move along, nothing to see here


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, does it say "SKILLZ" on Kofi's tights? Really?


you can actually read that? i get blinded every time he's on screen.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> "He's from Africa, right? Let's try him as a Somali pirate"
> 
> :vince


Kofi Kingston as a Somali pirate would be incredible.

Top rope move...

BLACKHAWK DOWN MOONSAULT

:mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

This crowd is so fucking hot tonight even Alberto Del Rio can manage to get heat. I love it!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yup Kofi is going to die after this match!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd was lively at the top of the show. They're now dying a slow, painful death.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*









I'm out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really liking how Birdo's using the ring to his advantage. Finlay would be proud.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What's a botch? :miz


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:StephenA This fucking commentary.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Got damn, Del Rio's kicks have probably caused more casualties than the Cold War.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio getting a reaction? Has hell frozen over?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd really not half bad, even chanting for Kofi...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Silent Alarm said:


> Hear that? Mexico was celebrating the return of Cena. It was the same over here in Ireland, thousands lining the streets cheering and crying tears of joy.
> 
> It was beautiful.


Did you lay palm leaves on the street for him to walk on as he entered your town on the back of a donkey?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

#DICKDELRIO


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao :lmao ADR


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

His new attire has SKILLZ on the shirt and trunks so of course he has to have the Botch of the Week in his match.

DAT PLANCHA BOTCH

:homer :lenny


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> AKA business as usual for Del Rio.


Ooops, I meant to green rep this comment. I repped the wrong comment.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol @ Del Rio


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What's a botch? :miz


Close enough, but the guy in your post is a "bitch."


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is there a reason these two are in the ring right now?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is this still going on?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Raw last week was one of the best of the year and now we have one of the worst so far, typical WWE.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I thought Kofi was gonna win here. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is there a reason these two are in the ring right now?


Three hours.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kick it into high gear Del Rio come on!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Quite a few botches tonight.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Close enough, but the guy in your post is a "bitch."


(Y)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> "He's from Africa, right? Let's try him as a Somali pirate"
> 
> :vince


Kofi should have reverted to full ***** during the meeting after that suggestion. :bigworm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shadows over Hell!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is there a reason these two are in the ring right now?


Yes.


.....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This episode is like sitting in traffic waiting to go. Musical score!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Why is this still going on?


To kill time. :vince4 has a lot of time to kill every Monday night nowadays.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE gives us an awesome Raw followed with a sub-par Raw. Happens all the time. :hhh2


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cross Body jump! This might be it! Does he have him?!

:StephenASmith


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is there a reason these two are in the ring right now?


Sure is!









Also This: :adr


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please end this match as soon as possible...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn Kofi's offense sucks.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, that was only 2?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio seems a little off tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Birdo's THIGH SLAPS OF DEATH are truly works of art. Poor Kofi.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A loud "YOU SUCK DEL RIO". Music to my ears.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please don't cut a promo, I beg you. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Guess Kofi doesn't have the SKILLZ to pay the BILLZ.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I still think Eddie Guerrero had one of the best tilt a world backbreakers, but Del Rio's is vicious as well.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Alberto can't draw heat


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Three hours.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is there a reason these two are in the ring right now?


Gotta fill in those three hours.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DelRio must have serious blackmail on someone important to be protected and booked so well.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Alll of a sudden the WHC is fit to main event Raw and the WWE title is somewhere on the mid card.

Face of the Company storyline :buried


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Guess Kofi doesn't have the SKILLZ to pay the BILLZ.


:ksi1:ksi2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh fuck all of this.
I can't.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What way will roman reigns look at dean ambrose tonight?!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A video package of dat UPSTART :show


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LMAO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You can't be fucking serious


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Boy these lawsuit storylines sure make for fun tv.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking Big Show stealing Bryan's storyline


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Legal documents calling Paul *"Big Show"*. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Discrimination in WWE towards giants :ti


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Pretty solid match with Kofi and Del Rio!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do I feel like this is some veiled jab at the NFL and the Dolphins situation.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Only 482 people here? Where is everybody?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A Giant and his small dong.

:show


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao HHH just shitting on Show


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Banned from WWE but showing him on TV fpalm. I hate this angle.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol, wtf is this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF am I watching? Boston Legal? :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Big Show's broke... even though he's been employeed in the wrestling business since the mid 90s


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio wins...crowd couldn't give two fucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh my God, this storyline basically makes Big Show the smartest babyface of all time. 

It is about time SOMEBODY decided to sue one of these evil boss types. Though...who put this video package together?!?! WWE Producers...the ones he's suing?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dem Steph McMahon burials. Got damn, she goes hard.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is funny as fuck. And not "funny" in a comedy segment way.
But "funny" as in "this is so bad"


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This whole angle has been horribly written.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

why would HHH allow this if Big show is banned for life


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So basically this segment is "Let's prove Show's case for him."


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> Only 482 people here? Where is everybody?


Enjoying their time off from this fuckery.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> WTF am I watching? Boston Legal? :lmao


I wish Denny Crane was here.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao DAFUQ is this shit.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ugh 

Bringing in all this lawsuit bullshit is not gonna go well...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is hilarious :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh god please stop this-I feel like I'm at yet another Unemployment compensation hearing for some piss-ant employee we canned and cries we did it wrongfully.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kofi should have reverted to full ***** during the meeting after that suggestion. :bigworm


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All this spotlight on Big Show fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a breakdown of the lawsuit, case closed here Watson.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This by far the most stupidest storyline in recent times.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is a horrid angle, why should we cheer for a babyface who is hiding behind lawyers? Stupid.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That lawsuit video was pretty cool. Never seen that before.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

what crap this big show angle is.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"The power of the WWE app" :cole


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THE 2ND SCREEN EXPERIENCE. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If the Big Show is broke his the fuck does he fly to Raw every week


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cutting edge technology. :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gotta love that Big Show...wasting main event time whose could have gone to an up-and-coming star.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Second Screen Experience.

Because the first is so fucking compelling.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I miss the time when wwe didn't mention the app so much


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fpalm 

FUCK OFF APP!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol so WWE is basically proving Big Show's case for him then? Lol why is it Triple H is allowing this video package to play?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THERE'S ONLY ONE MAN THAT CAN HELP THE WWE NOW


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Man they are really pushing hard at promoting the WWE app.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This over-the-top app plugging always seems like a parody rather than legit promotion.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is cutting edge? What we've had for years?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Look, the WWE was forged by God, so you really should have it!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Some pretty good evidence for Show, seems like hes put together a good case #kayfabe


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Since Vacant has jump ship to TNA then I guest it's the APP time to mainevent.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wanna vote! No I wanna vote!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

More WWE APP plugs! Yay! 

I swear if they promoted their PPVs half as much as this stupid APP they wouldn't have had to make excuses for the crappy SummerSlam buy rate


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Christ, this episode...


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL: "I tweet all the time during the show".. Cranky Vince rumors confirmed?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE App time from Cole :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Big Show is "banned", why would they bother showing a video package of his feud with HHH?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton and Big Show match would be a potent roofie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OMG, the awesomeness of the WWE APP. TWEETZ, VIDEO RECAPS (just what we need more of), AND OTHER USELESS ASSORTED DRIVEL.

:mark:

I'm marking out, broz!1!1!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> why would HHH allow this if Big show is banned for life


Must've been hacked again. :show



Did someone not explain to Vince how Breast Cancer Month is just for a month.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If HHH and Steph are in charge, why the fuck would they allow that package to be shown on their show?
This fucking company.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Enjoying their time off from this fuckery.


Guess those "We're not watching" people weren't bluffing.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's November, Breast Cancer Awareness month was October.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> A Giant and his small dong.
> 
> :show


Steph definitely doesn't know what's up. Show's wife done been to 7th heaven with the 7 footer.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> I wish Denny Crane was here.


He sure as hell would be more entertaining.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please :hhh2 :buried the App.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck it, NVM.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"There can never be enough pink"

Shit. they keeping the pink forever


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hate all of you


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can't wait for the day that app is fully deactivated, so that the announcers can stop fucking talking about it week after week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show v. WWE is going to go to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Welp, Dolph clearly said there can never be enough pink. There's the answer to all the inquiries out there regarding the prevalence of the ropes, attire, etc.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Really can't stand this WWE app shit, but this has been stated.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT NEW WAY TO WATCH TELEVISION!!!

Anyways, probably Orton vs Ziggler coming up. Atleast the match should be good.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guess breast cancer doesn't affect men >.>


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Gunnar II said:


> What way will roman reigns look at dean ambrose tonight?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lawsuit angle is stupid


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio got heat when he was mocking Kofi.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

APP gets featured more than the WWE Champion

:lmao :lmao

But yet we say Cena buries talent...

APP is overshadowing the roster, and even HHH. :vince2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggles vs Big E, I don't know I need a show off in my life right now.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> Del Rio wins...crowd couldn't give two fucks.


 Right, that's why the crowd was hot for the match, both Kingston and Del Rio put on a great match and delivered and got pops and boos respectively. You people are ridiculous.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Steph definitely doesn't know what's up. Show's wife done been to 7th heaven with the 7 footer.


Show's wife hasn't tried this 12 foot dong :kane


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is WWE aware that we are four days into November?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

why r you guys complaining about cancer awareness? y r u guys team cancer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Best4Bidness said:


> Orton and Big Show match would be a potent roofie.


And if there's one thing Orton knows, it's roofies.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I bet Cole shouts 'APP!' during sexy time with his wife.

LOL nah that's ridiculous. Cole has never had sex.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol @ WWE still thinking its October. Someone really should help them out and inform them its November.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Everyone should try to get banned as that guarantees a lot of coverage and TV time...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Fuck it, NVM.


Cole is so bad at commentary his smilies won't even appear in public willingly. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> A Giant and his small dong.
> 
> :show


I think we've found the title for Big Show's autobiography.


And they completely ignore all of Big Show's *criminal* behaviour, but push the seriousness of this *civil* suit...Damn, that breach of contract is just so important. It totally dwarf's anything indictable that Big Show has done, such as...

-assault
-breaking and entering
-violating a restraining order
-disturbing the peace
-mischief
-battery
-criminal negligence (think of how many people could have gotten hurt if that truck stunt went wrong...)
-inciting a riot
-uttering threats

Hope Big Show enjoys his huge settlement, but it'll be kind of hard to spend that money from prison...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Seems like they really don't want the first hour to be good tonight. Hopefully Shield and others pick up the quality later.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

WWE better come in clutch as fuck for Wrestlemania season to make up for this fuckery.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

big e is winning the poll


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Kindle Fire has a live person help button? Its a fucking KINDLE what the fuck do you need help? A fucking tablet is a watered down personal computer. If you can't operate a fucking tablet go BACK to fucking Best Buy, get your money back and then go buy some Drano and Whipped Cream flavored Vodka and end it fucking all.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton is ooover!



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Christ, this episode...


This never ceases to be funny. :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Look, we're kinda relevant!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ortiz sucking that gut in :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

at least he didn't call him tito ortiz again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And then they're surprised as to why ratings tend to go down as the show progresses. This first hour has been cringe worthy.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE so happy to be acknowledged in the main stream for 3 seconds.


LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


This .gif. :lol I'm torn... :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE seems so desperate bandwagoning on the red sox.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hockey > baseball


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ortiz you scummy bastard. :kobe5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE leeching off another sport? Now there's something new.

Wait, when did Orton turn babyface? DAT POP. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Meanwhile, elsewhere,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


...Gimmick Infringement..


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena sending out a tweet is a big deal seemingly


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It looks like Orton is suffering from CM Punk Syndrome. He's the champion but Cena will still be the main event.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> The Kindle Fire has a live person help button? Its a fucking KINDLE what the fuck do you need help? A fucking tablet is a watered down personal computer. If you can't operate a fucking tablet go BACK to fucking Best Buy, get your money back and then go buy some Drano and Whipped Cream flavored Vodka and end it fucking all.



Lmao. When I first saw this commercial. I thought, there is gonna be a lot of creepy dudes with their dicks out when the hot customer support girl comes on.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton looking much younger with that shaven look.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:vince


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The face of the WWE cant even main event Raw.:lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Hockey > baseball


Almost any sport is better then baseball lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Am I the only who wants to slap JBL in the face? He's so fucking annoying.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Inb4 they have pre-match interviews just asking 'did you vote?!'


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE getting Orton, Bryan and Punk done early tonight, leaving the rest free for Cena, Show and HHH to 'shine'.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

NBA>all


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hold on there one second Luller.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> I think we've found the title for Big Show's autobiography.
> 
> 
> And they completely ignore all of Big Show's *criminal* behaviour, but push the seriousness of this *civil* suit...Damn, that breach of contract is just so important. It totally dwarf's anything indictable that Big Show has done, such as...
> ...


They'd wind up devoting an entire episode to a modern day Shawshank Redemption starring Show.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't understand how marks can be cheering for Big Show.

One his been wrestling for more than 15 years and his still broke, and two his suing the WWE, which in his words is going to cost the WWE "millions" and he doesn't even care if WWE gets bankrupt. 

How in the world can marks have any sympathy for this man.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I would rather have Big Papi as the World Champion than Cena.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well damn, at least Orton gets to cut a damn promo as Champion instead of just working a match like the rest of the jobbers. bama

Thirsty bitches screaming. :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Orton


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So they build up the WWE app and then Orton pisses on it?

Interesting.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton is way too over. LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*He aint lyin'*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Face of the WWE" who never main events.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton goin' Rude tonight.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Arcade said:


> Big Show v. WWE is going to go to the Supreme Court.


Dem wet panties


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol Orton is being awesome


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton killing it :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE to rig that poll to have Miz job to Orton again.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lawler


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

eh, he speaks the truth...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this promo was better when it was done by Rick Rude


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao Orton with those lines

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*









:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wake up to Orton? Prepare your Anus, again...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL! Orton tries to get heat by insinuating the men's wives want him instead, cue all the women orgasming.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton showing reminiscent of his cocky legend killer days.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao OK he's found his niche. Blatantly telling you he getting those panties wet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> Am I the only who wants to slap JBL in the face? He's so fucking annoying.


I remember, when he first returned after Lawler's heart attack, he was actually pretty good. A shame how fucking much he's deteriorated. Nothing fresh, and annoying commentary.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ORTON JUST MADE BITCHES CUM!!!

rton2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



moss said:


> NBA>all


This. :jordan2


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Finally they decide to play off that 90% of the people who cheer for Orton are women.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOLOL WTF


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randty wit dat heat


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Meanwhile, elsewhere,


Hahahahahaha. :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't, I just can't. Orton :lmao

He keeps getting cheered. :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randy Orton is getting the chicks excited


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fangirls screaming for Orton, getting all wet :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What's sad is that Orton is probably right.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randall going Legend Killer-style by hamming it up to the bitches and making their panties drenched. :clap


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton losing heat. At least he knows the WWE App votes don't matter.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton trying to act like Rick Rude. I approve. :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OOOH RANDY!
HE'S JUST A SEXY DUDE

SEXY DUUUUUDE


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can back this man :mark:


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's disgusting rilly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm still holding out for a Hardy/Orton tag team. Seriously. It must happen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Think he calls his dong "The Viper"?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol Orton :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton stealing dat Sable gimmick


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

1 hour in & there has yet to be even a measly 10 seconds of entertainment.

Edit: I am a bit behind tho.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ok that was good. Well done Orton :clap!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton making bitches wet their panties, though.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh shit..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THREE AIN'T ENOUGH MAN I NEED FIVE.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

One of Ortons better promos of late


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BIG E LANGSTON!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking A Orton... :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E Langston wins in a landslide? 

Yeah, I call bullshit on that one.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big e won!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That push for Big E.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E with dat 75% :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Miz outpolled Dolph HA


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Orton burying the neckbeards has my approval.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yes! Big E!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



xD7oom said:


> :lmao


:ti


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E jobbing to Orton fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Did Zigs get less votes then the Miz?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big e needs some new music and some knee pads


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YES!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't want Big E jobbing. :-(


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Solid promo by Randy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BIG MOTHERFUCKING E! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randy Ortan needs a Dem Wet Panties shirt, lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BIG E!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> The WWE App getting more TV-time than 80% of the roster!





> Triple H is being rumored to be the man behind the WWE app. Sources close say that plans are for Triple H to reveal himself as WWE APP. Plans are to have this reveal happen at Wrestlemania 30. The app has been getting some backstage heat as several of the talent feel as though the APP gets more tv time and pushes over the roster


:vince3 

:russo

:HHH


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E! Awesome!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who the fuck voted for Miz?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really Big E? Okay... just Change his fucking music already


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Think he calls his dong "The Viper"?


Nah, he calls it "The Legend Killer".

:heyman


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YES. BIG E. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E won the poll? Surprised he beat Ziggler.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

dat black eye


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This match should be good


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay, who voted for the black c- version of Steiner?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So rigged :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3 AYNT ENUFF MAN AH NEED 5

Big E won't win, but it's good to see him getting tested against a world champ. Hopefully the WWE pulls the trigger on him and has him maul Axel for the IC Title.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm looking to my left and right, I see greatness on both sides guys.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randy might have the fangirls, but Big E has the Bigger D


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E winning by a landslide, though!!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, when did this forum get so pro Big E? LOL.... Flip flop.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Those results seem very suspect...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



unDASHING said:


> why r you guys complaining about cancer awareness? y r u guys team cancer


It's the IWC. All they care about is their man on man action.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No Ziggler jobbing :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TheGMofGods said:


> Okay, who voted for the black c- version of Steiner?


Only thing left for him is going to Steiner school for promos.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Since when is Orton Rick Rude lol


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking rigged App voting :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Those results seem very suspect...


Well it was verses Ziggler who's been on a losing streak and Miz who's been buried by everyone and everything.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> 1 hour in & there has yet to be even a measly 10 seconds of entertainment.


Better download the WWE App to not miss any of the action and entertainment! :cole3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Jean0987654321 said:


> Randy Orton is getting the chicks excited


That's not saying much when you look into the crowds..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shield is gonna interfere and cost Langston the match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Who the fuck voted for Miz?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Miz's dad


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They need to change Big E's theme, it's too heelish/generic goonish. They should give him Lashley's old one.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE champion this early in the show???

:lmao :lmao

That'll put asses in seats :vince5


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I like big e. Hope he goes places.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I just had to pop in and say Sleazy Orton = RATINGS :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> That's not saying much when you look into the crowds..


He isn't fucking those ugly bitches.
Orton does not get down with ugly bitches.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Wait, when did this forum get so pro Big E? LOL.... Flip flop.


still firmly on the "Tit E is lame" side


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Miz's dad


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E needs 5. 5 shots of whiskey after this...


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ggd said:


> It's disgusting rilly


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a loser that Dolph Ziggler is, even less votes than the MIZ.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DeadmanInc316 said:


> Fucking rigged App voting :lmao


I'm surprised they had Big E win, though. I was almost completely sure WWE would rig the poll to have Miz face Orton and have him getting destroyed again.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

either dolph ziggler fans KNOW that he will be buried further if he faces randy orton, or big E got rigged in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> He isn't fucking those ugly bitches.
> Orton does not get down with ugly bitches.


Oh, I know that. I wouldn't expect him to.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Glad Big E is getting a push. I think he can make it far.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

QUICK! EVERYONE TO THE APP!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If there was a all gay House in Game Of Thrones Big E's Ring Attire would be their flag and coat of Armour.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck off with the fucking commercials.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E ragdolling Orton :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> I'm surprised they had Big E win, though. I was almost completely sure WWE would rig the poll to have Miz face Orton and have him getting destroyed again.



Cos they've pnly just turned him probably


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I like Big E's music even though I can't understand a word of it.
Think it says "fly" and things that rhyme with that though.  
Hey at least it's not dubstep.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Miz with that kid as his tag team partner would probably make him more relevant than he is now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Id like to see Big E as the IC champion, all though it seems like they are using this year I build credibility to some of the other titles. Because of Axels roots, and his "perfect" bullshit, 

I don't see him losing it any time soon. Maybe him and Ryback can team up to feud with Khali and Santino. A feud that should be exclusively on Saturday Morning Slam!
:ti


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Miz's dad voted for Big E.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LKRocks said:


> Randy might have the fangirls, but Big E has the Bigger D


Big D.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randy making the undercard look good as usual, just as he did for Cody. rton2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Wait, when did this forum get so pro Big E? LOL.... Flip flop.


Booty.

And his twitter.

But mostly because of that Booty Brown.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Oh, I know that. I wouldn't expect him to.


He into them Jo-Jo types :lenny


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Youth and the will to win a dangerous thing to deal with for anyone, Orton is finding that out right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm surprised that people didn't see Big E winning this. People only remember Ziggler when he's onscreen and he hasn't been in a long time and nobody likes the Miz. Everyone cheered when Big E stood up to Paul Heyman. The poll probably showed the legitimate winner.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WOKE UP EARLY THIS MORNING
FEELING LIKE I OWN IT
EVERYTHING THING I DO IS A 1/1 
CAN'T COPY ME CAN'T CLONE ME.
YOUR GIRLFRIEND SHE ON ME
SHE SEE ME SHE WANT ME
BUT I'M ALL FOR ONE AN I'M ONE FOR ALL 
SO I PASS HER TO MY HOMIE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bryan D. said:


> Fuck off with the fucking commercials.


Won't take long before they'll start showing commercials in the middle of MITB cash-ins. :lmao

Oh, wait.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is "the Face of the WWE" in the middle of the show in a WWE app hawking match?

Could it be, he's really just a glorified IC Champ while another champ is really the Face of the WWE?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E dominating Orton :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can only imagine the screams we'll hear when Roman Reigns starts coming out in trunks,barechest and cutting babyface promos...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Wait, when did this forum get so pro Big E? LOL.... Flip flop.


Nah, he still sucks imo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh God, that camera angle of Big E's side boob. D:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

you guys know Big E is Cena's workout buddy and they probably inject eachother in the ass with roids, don't you? supporting him getting pushed = supporting Cena's agenda.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How did Miz beat Ziggler in votes? SMH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Titties falling all out of that singlet.
Booty meat still secure.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> QUICK! EVERYONE TO THE APP!


:cole3


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They seriously need to give Big E his NXT theme song, the one that says "I'm a solider". It is much more fitting for him, especially when he goes against the Shield. It makes him more of a threat.

Anyways you can tell Vince is feeding JBL lines about Big E on how he might be champion one day, but is too green at the moment.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

doctor doom said:


> WOKE UP EARLY THIS MORNING
> FEELING LIKE I OWN IT
> EVERYTHING THING I DO IS A 1/1
> CAN'T COPY ME CAN'T CLONE ME.
> ...


Are those the lyrics? :kobe


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Anyone catch all that fangirling during the app break? Girls gone wild over there... :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



doctor doom said:


> WOKE UP EARLY THIS MORNING
> FEELING LIKE I OWN IT
> EVERYTHING THING I DO IS A 1/1
> CAN'T COPY ME CAN'T CLONE ME.
> ...



THIS HERE WHAT YOU CALL DOMINATION
IT'S THE COMBINATION OF SKILL AND CONCENTRATION
SO RISE TO THE OCCASION
DO SOMETHING AMAZING
BECAUSE EVERYTHING THAT I DO
I DOMINATE IT.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

For a second I thought Vickie was out there with all that screeching and then I realized it was just dem thirsty bitches for Randall.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



O Fenômeno said:


> I can only imagine the screams we'll hear when Roman Reigns starts coming out in trunks,barechest and cutting babyface promos...


Orton's gonna cut a bitch :lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Miz's Dad vs Randy Orton in a Miz on a pole match, please :russo


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

for my kids birthday, i want steve blackman to jump out of one of those giant gift boxes and beat up a hooker.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> Why is "the Face of the WWE" in the middle of the show in a WWE app hawking match?
> 
> Could it be, he's really just a glorified IC Champ while another champ is really the Face of the WWE?


Now that's just crazy talk. :cena3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Miz's dad voted for Big E.


Beat me to it :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL RICK RUDE TRENDING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

But he isn't trending, though.
Why lie about shit that can easily be checked? 
This company.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E trying to fuck up his shoulder bumping to the outside. Can't afford to have it injured, that bitch'll shrink & he'll have one Hogan arm and one Zach Gowen leg for an arm. :deandre


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm liking this Orton.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So the main event tonight is the same main event that was on Smackdown Friday??


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy fuck that vertical leap by Big E


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No Big E Langston chant? fpalm

Good match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> But he isn't trending, though.
> Why lie about shit that can easily be checked?
> This company.


*It's all fiction to those idiots anyway lol*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> But he isn't trending, though.
> Why lie about shit that can easily be checked?
> This company.


There was an article on Yahoo finance about Stephanie and Vince giving two different stories on the current status of the WWE network. 

They like stories..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Jean0987654321 said:


> Miz's Dad vs Randy Orton in a Miz on a pole match, please :russo


It would be the finger poke of doom all over again unk2.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Joseph92 said:


> So the main event tonight is the same main event that was on Smackdown Friday??


Yeah. Will never understand why they do that :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:ass


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E's stock is rising by second he's in the ring with Orton.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

At least Cole isn't saying vintage anymore.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

uhhh Randy, you got a little somethin on your...uh...er.... chin


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Joseph92 said:


> So the main event tonight is the same main event that was on Smackdown Friday??


I hope not. At least have it be the second last thing on the card.

& Inb4 counter from the RKO and then a close 3 count and then RKO and then win as usual. fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

COME ON BIG E, MAKE YOURSELF FAMOUS BY BEATING THE FACE OF THE WWE'S MIDCARD


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"let there be cake" HAH I lol'd


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Women for Orton. Do you hear the screams...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

boo the man ffs


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These wet fangirls fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

PUPPIES.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The tits are out


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E flashes the crowd


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so i guess we are getting Orton against all odds.

typical WWE BS. 

Get beat up for 95% of the match, put in your 5 moves of doom and win


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Both of these guys' finishers is a forom of the cutter :mark: :cornette


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vintage Orton!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Langston pulling out the titties


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RKO Motherfucker!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

SP103 said:


> There was an article on Yahoo finance about Stephanie and Vince giving two different stories on the current status of the WWE network.
> 
> They like stories..



This. I'm gonna guess the idea is that they think the fan base is too busy watching the product to go check Twitter. 

They obviously have never visited Wrestling Forum


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE DAT RKO rton2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great match. :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Impressive showing from Big E.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice match


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AWESOME ENDING! DOUBLE REVERSAL!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Job Langston


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

clean.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big E caught the L but he came out looking pretty damn good. He basically lost because he was 'green'.

Well done. bama


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Randy Orton just buried Big E Langston lets all start making threads about it and bitch come on people lets go


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now it's time for Orton to pick out a rat from the crowd for the celebration.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn, dem thirsty sounding bitches.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good match. Orton made Big E's offense look great.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Match of the night.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good match. Well done, Big E.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Convinced Big E is a future world champ after that match, great performance and he connects well with the crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Best camera angle EVER.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the fuck is the point of having him be heel if he's going to be cheered like this?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How the hell is this show PG? Big E just blatantly popped out his titties and taunted it to the crowd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No way was Big E winning, but damn I'm pleased that they let him go toe to toe with Orton. Time for an IC Title reign, nah meen?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

and all those women cream there knickers outta nowhere


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

...........Did not appreciate that closeup of Big E's taint on that shot. Just sayin'.

Great match, though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole called the RKO before he even went for it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He's gonna fuck all the bitches.
No GHB needed tonight.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Solid performance by Big E. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice match. Impressed by Big E :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Eulonzo said:


> Match of the night.


Dafuq? How about DAT Ryback VS Khali? :cam2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Man, Orton can not get any heat or maybe everyone was bored with the match.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good match. Orton made Big E look like a legit threat.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Who knows down the line with experience and adding some moves to his moveset Big E could be a top contender to take Orton's spot years from now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> ...........Did not appreciate that closeup of Big E's taint on that shot. Just sayin'.
> 
> Great match, though.


All that dark meat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay, back to being SPORTS ENERTAINED.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice t-shirt Lawler. 

It seriously looks like a girl with too many vagina piercings with her period.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Otunga getting buried again via replay. :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These fucking incessant clips and mentions of Big Show are ruining the show.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh my god this lawsuit is being more mentioned then the type of stuff Cena does.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> so i guess we are getting Orton against all odds.
> 
> typical WWE BS.
> 
> Get beat up for 95% of the match, put in your 5 moves of doom and win


You do realize that the "moves of doom" are a babyface thing, right?

Orton hasn't gone into his "moves of doom" sequence since his heel turn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Its funny, Big Show is fired and banned yet we hear his name every 5 minutes on Raw and are shown replays of his attacks. How about not acknowledge him at all? Oh yeah that would make too much sense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ouch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao at Big Show being the face of Raw now.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I think that Maddox punch was real. :show


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Another reason I don't like Big Show. Knocking out the pretty Brad Maddox.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny, Big Show is fired and banned yet we hear his name every 5 minutes on Raw and are shown replays of his attacks. How about not acknowledge him at all? Oh yeah that would make too much sense.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL is fucking obnoxious. Someone please shut him the fuck up.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Daniel Bryan really didn't get this much attention during his time as the main focus. Fucking unbelievable. 

All this spotlight on Big Show in 2013 is legit mind boggling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This motherfucker doesn't even realize that he can be getting unemployment right now.
Basic ass.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is beyond a joke, how much more of the show are they going to dedicate to showing clips of Big Show?


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The PG version of Austin and his beer truck.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So sick of this Big Show/HHH main event angle. Over Cena, Bryan, Orton and Punk fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Nice t-shirt Lawler.
> 
> It seriously looks like a girl with too many vagina piercings with her period.












***** _what_? Why would you...? 

Pls go.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Another reason I don't like Big Show. Knocking out the pretty Brad Maddox.




Thank God Brad had something to fall back on - DAT ASS!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Brad Maddox.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show vs HHH in Survivor Series


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena Vs Rock won

:vince2 :cena3 :rock


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> JBL is fucking obnoxious. Someone please shut him the fuck up.



JBL Is getting fed those lines lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> He's gonna fuck all the bitches.
> No GHB needed tonight.


rton2 *or *:langston*?*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

hottest video game in the land... think gta just sold like 30 million copies.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fucking kids


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These moronic fans.
I can't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"I think the lifetime ban is going way too far"

HE DROVE A GODDAMNED TRUCK INTO THE ARENA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MONDAY NIGHT INTERNET


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

totally rigged


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What idiots voted for Cena vs Rock at wm 29


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Someone lifetime ban King!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"The hottest game in the land" christ :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Poll results :lmao Never fails.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yes. I'd much rather watch Rock & Cena again over Bret & Shawn or Hogan & Warrior.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuroNeko said:


> What the fuck is the point of having him be heel if he's going to be cheered like this?


Have you ever watched him during his career? He was always cheered since 09, he was even cheered when he was a heel & Triple H was a babyface in their feud.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So where's The Shield?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Welllll its a lawsuit
Yes its a big bad lawsuit tonight


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Rock looked gassed in the pic, even looks gassed in the game, dat realism :mark:.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I didn't know WWE made GTA V Cole?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why are they reminding us that Bryan was in the main event less than 15 days ago?


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You've GOT to be shitting me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

In what land is WWE2k14 the hottest game in the land. That is GTA V and then tomorrow its going to be COD.

GTA sold more copies in 48 hours than WWE2k14 will in a year.


And give me a break the warrior vs hogan match had the biggest title ever in the WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena/Rock over Bret/Shawn? Ugh fuck off that shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> I would rather have Big Papi as the World Champion than Cena.


Big papi love the kids too


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










this "voting" get more and more embarrassing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol Cena winning the title from Rock was bigger than Shawn winning the WWE title for the first time? lol ok.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FAN...DAN...GO!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Annihilus said:


> you guys know Big E is Cena's workout buddy and they probably inject eachother in the ass with roids, don't you? supporting him getting pushed = supporting Cena's agenda.


I've got no fucks to give because Langston's growing on me and he's got a quirky yet entertaining personality from what he's shown online. Plus, Langston's physique is legit, you big smelly willy.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Boring show so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd rather be a "smark" than being some mong who votes for Rock/Cena.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

and that's why I don't watch this stuff anymore..

THANK YOU TO THE TODDLER FANS OF WWE


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

SHH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer Rae. This show just got better


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ the results for bedt title change


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No way was Big E winning, but damn I'm pleased that they let him go toe to toe with Orton. Time for an IC Title reign, nah meen?


He probably would be the IC Champion right now if Axel didn't get injured.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Nice t-shirt Lawler.
> 
> It seriously looks like a girl with too many vagina piercings with her period.












Bye.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



VRsick said:


> hottest video game in the land... think gta just sold like 30 million copies.


B-b-but Activision said they will beat that record with COD GHOST :ti


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer Rae time!! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ok, Summer Rae time :yum:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Silence.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Or you can be JBL"

Said nobody except JBL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All those Bryan haters are missing Bryan's push now that we see WWE making us deep throat Big Show.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Yup I was ready for this moment!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is Orton truly the face of the company? He doesn't get boo'd like Cena and heel Orton seems more liked than face Bryan or face Punk.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FAN


DAN


GO


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Yes. I'd much rather watch Rock & Cena again over Bret & Shawn or Hogan & Warrior.


FK these fans


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Big Show is more important than Orton, Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, And even John fucking Cena. 

Wow.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck COD.

Just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summmer Rae here to brightened up my day


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cena winning the title from Rock was bigger than Shawn winning the WWE title for the first time? lol ok.


They will make up anything to make Cena look like a god!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It would have been less confusion if Lawler just said "I'm throwing a rod looking at Summer Rae right now."


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cole3 '...if you go to @wwegames on Facebook...'

Cole got the internet wrong! You're fired!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

COD lol, people still play that shit? :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please never get Implants Summer Rae


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> I'd rather be a "smark" than being some mong who votes for Rock/Cena.


:clap

Fucking have to spread my rep around before repping that.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

what a terrible raw so far.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Like Fandango's new ring gear, silver and blue is awesome! Fuck please not Kahli again :cussin:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer Rae = The only reason to give a fuck about a mixed tag match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Call of duty? FUcking casuals. Wouldn't last ten minutes playing Dark SOuls


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> Yup I was ready for this moment!


DAT FIVEHEAD :deandre


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hoping Summer Rae puts in another good performance tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



> The Miz ‏@mikethemiz 4m
> Woke up at 6am for a media day signing autographs doing radio and TV for all of you and you chose Big E? #Really


that via twitter heel turn


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> DAT FIVEHEAD :deandre


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> Yup I was ready for this moment!


That sixhead. That struggle.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Battlefield > COD


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> DAT FIVEHEAD :deandre


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:clap:clap:clap to that Summer Rae gif.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



darkguy said:


> Is Orton truly the face of the company? He doesn't get boo'd like Cena and heel Orton seems more liked than face Bryan or face Punk.


Really? Fucking lol. You do realise its ladies screaming whilst getting wet over him because of his looks?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Curtis Axel just cut the best promo of his career on the WWE app, and Ziggler gets to job again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



LKRocks said:


> Call of duty? FUcking casuals. Wouldn't last ten minutes playing Dark SOuls


Yeah the kiddies who cheat in COD would try dark souls and put it down after 15 minutes when they can't beat the first level or get invaded and killed


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Axel vs Ziggler announced for later on the App!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



kanechampion said:


> what a terrible raw so far.


Its such a filler show, some decent wrestling surrounded by hyping this horrible lawsuit angle and WWE app 

Not alot in terms of actual angles and as a Daniel Bryan fan, I'm not even getting to watch him wrestle, yep, I'm a bit disappointed


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


>


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No HHH/Steph, no Shield yet. They better have an amazing final hour to make up for all this.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



darkguy said:


> Is Orton truly the face of the company? He doesn't get boo'd like Cena and heel Orton seems more liked than face Bryan or face Punk.


Maybe that was the ultimate plan. :vince2 :HHH2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> Yup I was ready for this moment!


That's a forehead only Tyra Banks can love.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*You know I couldn't care less when I can't even make a Kelly Kelly joke when Summer comes out. :hayden*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson kidd?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF am I seeing?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd! :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guarantee they are filming this for Total Divas


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nattie cheating on Khali?? :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey, Kidd is back


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

wild tyson kidd appears.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kidd sighting?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Cena winning the title from Rock was bigger than Shawn winning the WWE title for the first time? lol ok.


Well, WWE.com is mostly visited by kids and soccer mums, so don't be surprised.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd is still employed?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh Hi Tyson Kidd. Welcome back!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd isn't injured anymore?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh god Tyson Kid is back he's orange!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's 1/2 of Los Locales!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


>


:ti @ you getting aggy over me not thinking this chick is hot. Move on, son.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson kid is back and looks in great shape.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kidd's back.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

TYSON KIDD'S BACK!!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey look total divas is back so Tyson Kidd getting tv time


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUCKING FINALLY THE MARRIED COUPLE ARE TEAMING


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd & Natalya? When did she split up from Khali?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd is back? :mark:

Hope that means Natalya goes the fuck away from Khali.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My ..... Tyson kid.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy shit Tyson Kidd and Nattie teaming up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The only reason Tyson is here is because of Total Divas. He better hope they go 10 seasons.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HOLY SHIT!!! KIDD'S BACK!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd still wrestles for WWE? Well, hell...


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I will always remember AJ Lee calling Kidd not much a man during her pipebombshell


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy shit, it's Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

wait...WHAT??


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd....this guy...he be lookin different.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They bring Tyson Kidd back in a mixed tag match? Smh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao Natalya was just dating Khali and calling him baby last week and now she's with this guy?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YEAH KIDD IS BACK!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


> COD lol, people still play that shit? :lmao


Right here, bitches. :draper2

Kidd looking like beef jerky now. Dude looks like he got a skin transplant from Flair. :deandre


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey no Kahli now! This match might be better! Oh and Yay Tysons back!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OMG!! Tyson Kidd and Natalya, WWE acknowledging their marriage :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd! lol but what about Khali wasn't he and Natalya holding hands in the ring like a week ago?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TYSON KIDD RETURN!


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Poor Khali  :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great, now I have to kill Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hot damn, Tyson's back! :mark: Time a for nice mid-card title push thanks to dat Total Divas rub. :curry2



Arcade said:


> He probably would be the IC Champion right now if Axel didn't get injured.


Dunno why they don't just have Axel lose the belt since he's got a legit injury. Just throw him out there, Big E bulldozes him with his signature Titty Avalanche of Death, hits the Big Ending and scores the pin and the belt in the span of a few seconds.

Besides, it's not like Axel would lose any cred anyway since he's unfortunately been clownshoes for months now.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Natalya tho.

:datass


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> That's a forehead only Tyra Banks can love.


LMAO!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Prayer Police said:


> It's 1/2 of Los Locales!!!!


More like 1/4. Ricardo makes up the rest.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson hitting that tanner hard


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I AM MARKING OUT TO NATALYA COMING OUT WITH TYSON KIDD. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The only person Andrea Zuckerman has ever banged is the human troll face. 
Damn.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

who fake tans these guys fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Not bad :heyman


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd push


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> That's a forehead only Tyra Banks can love.


Who cares, do you see dem legs? :mark:


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Natty cheating on Kahli .. tut tut


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd vs Khali feud for rights to Natalya incoming


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol at Fandango dancing in his corner


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

With Nattie still doing shit with Summer Rae for some reason, I expect AJ doing something to Nattie during, or after this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> Really? Fucking lol. You do realise its ladies screaming whilst getting wet over him because of his looks?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd! :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zero point zero fucks given so far. This is awful.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Jim 'The Potato' Neidhart

Fuck he looked huge.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*






:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao One move and somehow they both go down.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Squeeeeezeeee


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kidd looks orange ffs


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This mixed tag team match is already fucking awesome. (Y)


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF happened there


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

But.. but I thought Natalya was going out with Khali


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Alot of sexual positions going on right now lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*This just reminds me how WOAT Kidd's haircut used to be.*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stad said:


> Kidd looks orange ffs


#CheetoDust


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy fuck at that kick :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

tyson kidd is very fast


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ouch


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

dam that kick looked sick


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer Rae


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kidd with a haircut that isn't horrible


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the hell is she screaming like that? Somebody shut her up!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My god Tyson is so fucking good


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is Tyson Kidd getting crowd reaction?

THIS IS GLORIOUS!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Its not a good look when the ref has more testosterone that the two guys combined.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gotta use the Sharpshooter for dat cheap pop.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Where the hell is Evan Bourne? The guy holding the WWE championship is a two strike Wellness policy guy-We can't get Bourne?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Does everybody in that family have to use the sharpshooter?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't give two fucks about Summer's fucking hobbies Cole!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



StingGirl said:


> Natty cheating on Kahli .. tut tut


She'll be back with the Great Shit next week and the WWE will pretend they never showed that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Definitely filmed for total divas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Summer Rae is more entertaining than Fandango.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THEY ARE SQUANDERING FANDANGOAT. WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHAT!!! TYSON KIDD WON??


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae


:jameson


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Asenath said:


> Is Tyson Kidd getting crowd reaction?
> 
> THIS IS GLORIOUS?





Using the sharpshooter helps...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vince sucks ass...he doesn't let Bryan hold the title and now he moves on to giving Langston a shot to show what he has on Raw because he's big. This is bullshit.....now we're back to instead of organically picking who we want to be the guy, the WWE decides what we want *shakes head*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm just glad Nattie is away from Khali.

Renee. :mark: :renee :sandow


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> She'll be back with* the Great Shit* next week and the WWE will pretend they never showed that.


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson is still crisp as fuck.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kidd is so damn good. Thank goodness he's back.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, didn't Cena unsuccessfully cash in on Punk at the anniversary of Raw?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> She'll be back with the Great Shit next week and the WWE will pretend they never showed that.


"This is the first time I've seen Natalya in a relationship!" :lawler


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I bet Kidd and Natayla's children will be able to lock in that sharpshooter before they learn to walk.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Khali comes out, acts like his heart is broken, and goofy-indian chops Tyson to the head


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And all these time I thought Tyson Kidd and Natalya were cousins :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Was Tyson impressive or what? That kick on the outside and that sharpshooter :mark: :mark:


Sandow interview now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae












She can try to be Maryse but she can never.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd - Fandango feud plz.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cashes in briefcase...

Goes to commercial break...

ok.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


:ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



markedfordeath said:


> Vince sucks ass...he doesn't let Bryan hold the title and now he moves on to giving Langston a shot to show what he has on Raw because he's big. This is bullshit.....now we're back to instead of organically picking who we want to be the guy, the WWE decides what we want *shakes head*


They didn't give him a title match, they just gave him a match with the WWE champion to showcase his skills, it was just a tryout.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson has been wrestling on TV for several weeks now, of course he is crisp.

LOS LOCALES!!!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hope Tyson gets an ic push soon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee can hold up my mic to her face anyday she wants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Poor Sandow not over with the crowd.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

'Muricans!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sandow and the Real Americans? I'm marking!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Summer Rae


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If they follow through with this deranged Sandow bit, I'm good with this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cesaro


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*"Go'Dust" ..... WE THE PEOPLE!*


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did Zeb call Renee, Reylene?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow, I missed last week and find out they completely piss away Sandow's M.I.T.B. Glad I missed it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> She can try to be Maryse but she can never.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mikecala98 said:


> LOS LOCALES!!!


and CM Skunk!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

we the people


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee looking beautiful. I have a feeling Sandow is going to join the Real Americans soon.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THE REAL AMERICANS!!! :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fandango losing to Kidd I can accept

Mmmmm mmmm Renee!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Uncrowned World Champion?

WWE copying ROH angles now?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I thought the 6 man match was the main event, I guess not

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Next? Cole said it's the main event! Thank god.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

NEXT???? Did Raw go back to 2hrs or something?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So uh if the six man is next then what the hell is the main event for tonight?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Give me a Cena swing by Cesaro, we the PEOPLE WANT IT!


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"John Cena is in action next on Raw!"

Oh and 5 other guys.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee is hawt


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, did Zeb call her Raylene? :lol


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Am I the only person that thinks the Rene chick doesn't really feel like being there. Just gets the vibe she hates her job... 

Could just be solid acting.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:HHH 

that's the main event


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Shield should probably be making an appearance soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sandow already getting in dat midcard fold. Got no reaction from the crowd.

:buried


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show main eventing over World Champions Cena & Orton??? Wut??? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RDEvans said:


> So uh if the six man is next then what the hell is the main event for tonight?


:HHH2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

At first I was pissed at Sandow losing but holy shit does WWE having something good with them if they make Sandow a more agressive, desperate character.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RDEvans said:


> So uh if the six man is next then what the hell is the main event for tonight?


Big Show/HHH saga.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> NEXT???? *Did Raw go back to 2hrs* or something?


We can only dream


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

bring out kane already... im thinking theyre gonna have kane take out big show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ho ho inc said:


> Yup I was ready for this moment!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

But I thought it was the main event. Something tells me that this Raw is being written on a fly to cover up something back stage. Speaking of which, where's The Shield???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Omega_VIK said:


> Tyson is still crisp as fuck.


Fun fact: The more hair you have, the more powerful and dangerous you become.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So it isn't the main event?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, if Cena isn't, who's closing out the show tonight?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wish Renee Young were stripped of everything...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



markedfordeath said:


> Vince sucks ass...*he doesn't let Bryan hold the title* and now he moves on to giving Langston a shot to show what he has on Raw because he's big. This is bullshit.....now we're back to instead of organically picking who we want to be the guy, the WWE decides what we want *shakes head*


He did hold it, two times to be exact. ositivity :vince5 :hhh2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> :HHH2


:mark:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show getting dat push, main eventing over :cena2 rton2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Cena isn't main eventing either, Big Show is :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RatedR10 said:


> I wish Renee Young were stripped of everything...


:agree:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RatedR10 said:


> I wish Renee Young were stripped of everything...


I see what you did there. And I approve.

:renee


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Renee can hold up my mic to her face anyday she wants.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The fucking lawsuit is going to close the show, isn't it?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> So, if Cena isn't, who's closing out the show tonight?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fun fact: The more hair you have, the more powerful and dangerous you become.


That's why Cesaro allows his hairline to recede. There'd be no competition if he didn't.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can't believe this crap of a song is used as a Survivor Series theme.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What's with the fucking shitty pop songs they use for PPV's these days?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"the kids will love flow rida"
:vince5


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE: The only place that gives Flo Rida airplay in 2013.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The WWE App to main event tonight's show! :cole3


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

At least 10 minutes since the last Big Show package, I guess we were due.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> So Cena isn't main eventing either, Big Show is :lmao


No. :trips is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Yep. She can use that hand, if she wants.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol at JBL 

"THROW HIM IN JAIL"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Flo Rida is awful why not just use the Muse version of feeling good instead of that crap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh christ I have to listen to that fucking song live at Survivor Series incessantly? :evil::evil::evil:

I'm gonna jump from the rafters..


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show banned for life but being advertised in Columbus Ohio during commercial breaks as appearing at the next house show...smh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> So, if Cena isn't, who's closing out the show tonight?


Two guesses who.









:show :hhh2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Sandow already getting in dat midcard fold. Got no reaction from the crowd.
> 
> :buried


*Well he did lose to Santino a few weeks ago and has done jack shit while holding the MiTB case so the crowd giving him no reaction isn't a surprise at all.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> The fucking lawsuit is going to close the show, isn't it?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The way I see it Big Show was defending himself there.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



GCA-FF said:


> Big Show main eventing over World Champions Cena & Orton??? Wut??? :lmao


You misunderstand, Triple H and Stephanie are main eventing over them.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Uh oh, looks like the WWE forgot to set their clocks back an hour. They think it's 10:38!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHY IS EVERYBODY STILL WEARING PINK


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This isn't going to draw well.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Can somebody tell me why Big Show is more impotant than Orton and Cena, the two top champions, in 2013? Do they seriously think this is good?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Cycloneon said:


>



you killing me... :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cesaro.

How u doin', bby?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> So, if Cena isn't, who's closing out the show tonight?


This guy :show


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The CHAMP is here. Thank goodness, he came out and we didn't have to suffer any more of that Big Show flashback.

But where's The Shield?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Soccer Moms in attendance will flood the arena with the rate of orgasms they're having tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY IS HERE YALL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Champ is here!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol that damn army ..... lost his damn mind when Cena came out. 

:|


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I love this

HHH>Cena/Orton/Punk/Bryan
:hhh2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck off Cena. Please don't say anything!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *Well he did lose to Santino a few weeks ago and has done jack shit while holding the MiTB case so the crowd giving him no reaction isn't a surprise at all.*


Yep. Last week was just the final nail in that coffin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh fuck a Cena promo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wonder if WWE stairs won't shave for movember.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I thought this match was the main event??


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is only the 2nd in ring promo tonight?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena wit' dat slang.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Oh christ I have to listen to that fucking song live at Survivor Series incessantly? :evil::evil::evil:
> 
> I'm gonna jump from the rafters..


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat Cena

:cena3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damm I thought we would get through Raw without hearing Cena's terrible promos.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"THROW HIM IN JAIL" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You know what fuck off


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena trying to get sympathy cheers.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Don't kiss ass Cena.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

err I'm confused. David Ortiz had Orton's belt at the Red Sox Parade? What?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena going for the cheap pop? fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought this match was supposed to be the main event???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show/Kane segment closing the show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RISE ABOVE HATE! :cena2:vince5


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Entire year? shit


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena is still the narrator of the WWE. bama


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Anyone know if Paige from NXT will be debuting this week or next? Would be good to see her compete against AJ.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, a portion of proceeds go to a foundation who donate even less of a portion of said proceeds. Okay.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This isn't a fucking promo, it's whoring his merch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao

So typical.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So we gotta see this pink for the rest of the year? fpalm


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ugh this mother fucker right here


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good guy John with that charity pop :cena3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

For some reason, I can't help but see Cena + Pink gear + Khaki shorts =


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

But only women, fuck men, men don't get cancer right?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a bunch of bullshit this is. Fuck off cena with your fake charity crap.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why can't Cena just get it over with and hit the AA on breast cancer?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena discovering the breast cancer.
Cena exterminating the breast cancer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Cena hates cancer... FUCK YEAH!!!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Might as well just keep it on sale for the entire year.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Curse you filler, why do you have to be about a good cause? Now I have no reason to bitch about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck Cena. Using breast cancer to get a crowd to cheer him.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That belt looks like a replica! Where's the real belt?!!


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really can't stand Super Cena (the wrestler) but John Cena (the person) seems like a legitimately great person so I can't hate the guy.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm tired of seeing all of this pink and I'm tired of hearing about this fraudulent charity.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena thanking the backstage for going pink with him is like him saying that they never wanted to before and he like.. persuaded them to or something. 

What a dick. 

He could've just said that everyone had merchandise for it this year so you can buy your favorite superstar's m,erch or something like that. Didn't have to put himself in front like that...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So... Cena's the spokeperson for Susan G. Komen? Fuck this, I don't need this shit in my wrestling.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUCK OFF, CENA


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Maybe im just a dick be i honestly dont give a shit


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena in boy scout mode.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Clap hard for those survivors!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why couldn't they do this after Raw goes off the air??


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HERE COMES CODY!!!

PUT THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP ON HIM!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lmao @ Cena. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

There are 12 threads formulating on this segment as we speak.

Get ready Amber & Clique, you're going to break your MERGE button. :ti


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

God I love their theme mix

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

isn't it amazing how Orton has won all of his matches on Raw cleanly, including beating Big E Langston cleanly? Yet Bryan is the only guy he needs actual help beating in a match. Everytime he's beaten Bryan he's needed help doing it. Yet he can beat guys like Goldust, Cody Rhodes, and Big E in a match all by himself...they make Bryan look like a beast and strong in matches, yet they stop his push...I am missing something here.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

yeah i dont care either.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena will win this match for sure now if they have all the breast cancer survivors there.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Breast Cancer research gets billions of year and little progress has been made in the past 20 years. What about other cancers? What a joke. This Susan G charity is making big bucks off their marketing and charity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hogan was doing "Make a Wish" when Cena was in diapers.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

'Joining John Cena'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OK, I like The Rhodes and all, but they mesh theme sounds awful. Can't they just stick to Goldust's theme or Cody's?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*dancing to the Rhodes theme*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking disgusting and revolting, Cena getting himself booked with the current hot act (Cody & Goldust) as usual leeching the heat from anyone else on the roster who starts to get a crowd reaction.. and now pandering to cancer awareness, the Komen foundation only gives about 5% of their profits to research, its a scam, they allow companies to use their brand on merchandise and everyone's making loads of money from it, except the people doing cancer research. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I get that the WWE does this and it's really good but... why the fuck does Cena do the promo as champion?

It'd be better to have an authority figure do it. It would make more sense. He's spitting on the damn title (like it meant much at all)


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena has been so much more likeable lately, can't put my finger on it.

I think he has tweaked his promos somehow


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:jay

:allen1

This theme song smfh.. Rhodes/Goldust theme wtf?

:StephenA


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cody and Goldust's theme sucks horribly


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gotta love that mixed theme of Cody and Goldust.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That remix is an abortion.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was painful.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rvp20 said:


> Maybe im just a dick be i honestly dont give a shit


You don't. But I'm sure you would of if one of your loved ones ended up getting cancer.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Cena ever gets arrested and is required to do a shit ton of community service, his corny ghetto booty ass better take the courts to the WWE vault.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Way to deal with fuckery:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Seriously, screw Susan G Komen. They sue other small foundations and only 20% goes to the cure.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

who gives a fuck about tit cancer
Prostate cancer is still way more dangerous and prevalent yet no one gives a fuck right
Fucking double standards


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking Cena using breast cancer to get the crowd to cheer him :cussin:


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This theme tune... So bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:mark: MAH BOI CODY ABOUT WIN THIS MATCH!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

John Cena wearing pink looks so fucking corny. All I can do is think of myself as 11 years old cheering and booing The Rock, Stone Cold, nWo, Sting,
Diamond Dallas Page, The Undertaker, Triple H, Mankind and Cactus Jack, Degeneration X and the entire ECW promotion and then look at that Pepto Bismal ******
in the ring and sigh.

_Sigh
_


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck it RIOT!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The cure for cancer would be cancer infecting Cena, and Cena overcoming the odds of cancer so hard that cancer is exterminated from the world forever.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena's involved now, Cancer's the underdog... Go Cancer! 












*disclaimer* I'm not serious, fuck cancer.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This garbage ass remix. fpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Why are there so many commercials, I mean before this new one they only had a few entrances

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Way to deal with fuckery:


Renee "The Corpser" Young


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Chan Hung said:


> Hogan was doing "Make a Wish" when Cena was in diapers.


Now, Cena's doing Make A Wish while Hogan is in diapers. The circle of life.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



FlemmingLemming said:


> That's why Cesaro allows his hairline to recede. There'd be no competition if he didn't.


Word. He's already ascended past the threshold of the "hair length = power level" trait and is simply powerful on his own accord, hence why he willed (not shaved) his hair to receed. Thank You Based Cesaro. :'D


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

At least _some _of the guys are done with the pink attires.
Bryan wasn't wearing a pink shirt earlier. 
Golddust has black gloves tonite.
Punk was pinking it up tonite, but probably just trying to pass off as a Bret Hart thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark: MAH BOI CODY ABOUT WIN THIS MATCH!


Fuck yeah! :mark::mark::mark: :cody2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AJ Lee, Shield, Kane, HHH/Steph and DAT BIG SHOW yet to come. I dunno, this Raw just seems very last minute and random.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd honestly enjoy watching Renee Young for three straight hours way more than I've enjoyed watching tonight's show.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is cena gay now or why hes wearing pink lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Remember when Cody had that amazing match with Orton and the crowd was crazy for him. Was that all for him to be a tag champ? I like that the tag team scene is actually good now but Cody might not get a reaction like that again.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did they cannibalise the Los Matadores theme for the WM30 theme?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Now, Cena's doing Make A Wish while Hogan is in diapers. The circle of life.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rvp20 said:


> Maybe im just a dick be i honestly dont give a shit


You should. Your ass isn't immune to it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We complain that it's always Cena that gets be the hero with the charity stuff, but it would be even worse if they made someone like Punk do this shit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

There's no way John Cena and the Rhodes are losing after he did his WWE corporate stuff

Time to eat another pin, Swagger


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Cleveland Show is on :mark:, Cuck Fena.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> AJ Lee, Shield, Kane, HHH/Steph and DAT BIG SHOW yet to come. I dunno, this Raw just seems very last minute and random.


its going to end with big show causing havoc like usual, but this time HHH & stephanie send out Kane to take him out


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Remember when Cody had that amazing match with Orton and the crowd was crazy for him. Was that all for him to be a tag champ? I like that the tag team scene is actually good now but Cody might not get a reaction like that again.


At least it's a push. A couple months ago he was wrestling on MainEvent. 
Take what you can get and just pray it leads to more. For some reason, this feels like a solid push to me. Idk, hope it is.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

C'mon Real Americans. Giant Swing on Cena please.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

There must be a lot of unsold pink WWE merch..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Ungratefulness said:


> Why are there so many commercials, I mean before this new one they only had a few entrances
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Better download the WWE App now to not miss any of the action! :cole3


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Is cena gay now or why hes wearing pink lol


Because only gays wear pink, right?!? LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!1111one!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KingCosmos said:


> Seriously, screw Susan G Komen. They sue other small foundations and only 20% goes to the cure.


Ahh I see they donate 82% of their donations directly towards their programs and finding a cure. That's above par-the law is 80% and the other 20% to admin/other costs.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



kokepepsi said:


> who gives a fuck about tit cancer
> Prostate cancer is still way more dangerous and prevalent yet no one gives a fuck right
> Fucking double standards


You do understand the origins behind breast cancer awareness, correct? 

Don't answer that..... I already know you don't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Is cena gay now or why hes wearing pink lol


Ignorant or trolling?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Remember when Cody had that amazing match with Orton and the crowd was crazy for him. Was that all for him to be a tag champ? I like that the tag team scene is actually good now but Cody might not get a reaction like that again.


He'll be the WHC soon enough, for now, he can stay in this Tag Division, it's the most interesting it's been in a long-ass time, right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Curtis Axel on Main Event? Well FUCK! I just gotta watch it now, right?!?!?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm gonna have to watch an Attitude Era RAW if this shit gets any more worse


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



markedfordeath said:


> isn't it amazing how Orton has won all of his matches on Raw cleanly, including beating Big E Langston cleanly? Yet Bryan is the only guy he needs actual help beating in a match. Everytime he's beaten Bryan he's needed help doing it. Yet he can beat guys like Goldust, Cody Rhodes, and Big E in a match all by himself...they make Bryan look like a beast and strong in matches, yet they stop his push...I am missing something here.


His win against Christian wasn't clean.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The 10th Ambrose feud to end abruptly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Main Event - Watch Curtis Axel treated like the loser he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

why do you think Del Rio is out there you idiot
he wants his title back from Cena


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL @ Heel Zeb and Heel Del Rio


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb and ADR..... Hmmmm not good but will be funny


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

FUCK! I wanted to hear the Real Americans theme...


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TehJerichoFan said:


> You do understand the origins behind breast cancer awareness, correct?
> 
> Don't answer that..... I already know you don't.


You missed the point of his post, the fact that everyone is shilling a breast cancer charity these days when prostate cancer is just as bad and yet gets ignored.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ugh, No-heato is here.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb Colter and ADR on the mic? Oh lawdy!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Is cena gay now or why hes wearing pink lol


Dude, half of the roster has been wearing pink for the past month for Breast Cancer Awareness Month lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Ignorant or trolling?


It's Nimbus.... lol, of course he's trolling, that's all he does on this site.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao, Del Rio and Colter on commentary at the same time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> Curtis Axel on Main Event? Well FUCK! I just gotta watch it now, right?!?!?


DAT CHARISMA :axel


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb vs. Del Rio :yes


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del RIo and Zeb near each other, OH SHIT CHAOS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Whoa! Two heels that hate each other because of a past history of animosity? That makes too much sense for my brain tot ake!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Zeb and Del Rio (2 heels) are arguing with each other.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shut up Michael Cole!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao everyone on Michael Cole's ass


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

_Shut Up Michael Cole._

:ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good Idea : Putting Zeb on commentary
Bad Idea: Putting Del Rio on commentary


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del rio is the best


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

****** Michael Cole. :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio's talking like he's got a mouth full of marbles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Gunnar II said:


> There must be a lot of unsold pink WWE merch..


This is one thing I can't get on fans for. Sorry, that shit is ass ugly, as if WWE gear on it's own, without the pink, isn't bad enough.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Everyone telling Cole to shut up! hahahah even Del Rio and Zeb agreeing with each other


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb and ADR on commentary? Fuck the match, this is going to be fucking golden! :mark: :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The power of Total Divas.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd trending #1 on Twitter?

Thanks to Total Divas!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb. u fucking genius.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Colter gonna bust some cena myths, immediately turns face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I just love how Zeb hates Del Rio. 

Why is Tyson Kidd trending? Did I miss something?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> *Curtis Axel* on *Main Event*? Well FUCK! I just gotta watch it now, right?!?!?


only time that'll happen


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd #1 trend?

"This shows you the power of Total Divas". :cole1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Ungratefulness said:


> Why are there so many commercials, I mean before this new one they only had a few entrances
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its whats good for bushiness.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, Tyson Kidd is trending because of Total Divas. Okay.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"the power of total divas"

:lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

tyson kidd isn't trending


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Anytime you guys need some translation on what Del Rio is saying ask me, he's calling him white boy and dog like usual.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cesaro looks at an old man at times. I guess he'll grow grey hair when he's done with WWE...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

John Cena is an American by name only :lmao Zeb killing Cena


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so theyre just lying about trending topics now?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Everyone telling Cole to shut up! hahahah even Del Rio and Zeb agreeing with each other


Rasicm even comes together to hate on Michael Cole hahahaha


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole licking Cena's balls as ususal.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

troops troops troops troops troops


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:adr


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tyson Kidd trending #1 on Twitter? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Holy shit. Fucking leprechauns must be real and I'm currently fucking AJ Lee.. It's true its trending on Twitter!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio and Zeb hating on Cena, face-turns for both.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Clusterfuck commentary


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao "perfect example of a ******" these guys

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No bouillon cubes, no sazon. No nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



unDASHING said:


> so theyre just lying about trending topics now?


and you are surprised LOL they lie about poll results all the time


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cesaro vs Cena :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"The Power of Total Divas"

Yep. Lowering the collective IQ of viewers every single week.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wish John Cena DID join the Real Americans


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did Michael Cole just say that Tyson Kidd is trending worldwide because of "the power of Total Divas"?

I'm out. I'm fucking out. fpalm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio just said Cena has no balls, sounds legit.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

2 1/2 men. :lol



Mister WrestleMania said:


> "The Power of Total Divas"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cesaro The real superman.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena and his nipple crush Cesaro.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> "The Power of Total Divas"
> 
> Yep. Lowering the collective IQ of viewers every single week.


Once again, :clap:clap:clap


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> and you are surprised LOL they lie about poll results all the time



Tyson Kidd is trending... He's trending #2, though. Right above Big E Langston


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL at Del Rio and Zeb


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE is full of shit. Just checked twitter and Tyson Kidd isn't even in the top 10 trends right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why does Cena botch every move? fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd mark just a little bit if Zeb referred to JBL as 'Justin Hawk Bradshaw'. Just like the old days.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio and ZC arguing despite both being heels and hating Cena is awesome.

Kayfabe lives....somewhat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*I hope Cena gets lil Roo a push.*


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

To the guys who've chanted "CENA SUCKS!!!" at shows before...

Why don't you clowns continue to chant it instead of letting the "Let's go Cena" chants chime in?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

finalnight said:


> WWE is full of shit. Just checked twitter and Tyson Kidd isn't even in the top 10 trends right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not surprised

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I fucking love Zeb :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I do wish I got on the XBMC and watch some old Attitude Era RAW now...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Cus he's ugly, haven't you seen his real face" Lmfao!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio and Zeb are golden. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I think that muting the tv would provide better commentary.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He's just a ******-Del Rio 

Del Rio is on tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Ungratefulness said:


> I'm not surprised
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They've been making it up for a while now


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> To the guys who've chanted "CENA SUCKS!!!" at shows before...
> 
> Why don't you clowns continue to chant it instead of letting the "Let's go Cena" chants chime in?


Or chant "CENA'S BORING"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio and Zeb going in! Great stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LYING about DEM TRENDS.

:vince2


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

too much ****** reference


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio/Cena rematch at Survivor Series? And the crowd goes "fuck" collectively.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This commentary is something else.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This has to be one of the worst raws ive ever seen in my entire life. Im done for the night, cant stand this shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So the morale of the story is that ADR does not like them Whites.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Safe to say that ****** has replaced perro as Birdo's insult of choice.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyson Kidd is #2 on the list I checked. Not sure if it's worldwide though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Zeb reminds me of my uncle... he's fucking hilarious.*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He's a ******!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So with Axel-Ziggler, a divas match (I assume) and the unavoidable Big Show segment still coming.. when does the Shield show up, will they only be there for the Big Show stuff or?? #restless


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Just a goddamn mess on commentary with this match holy fuccck lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lawler 'Don't let facts get in the way of a good story'

HA!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> "The Power of Total Divas"
> 
> Yep. Lowering the collective IQ of viewers every single week.


You could say Raw does the same thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Next week's crowd will surely be more entertaining than this one. Manchester :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

why does cesaro fight like a face?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What is the main event tonight? this cant be the last match with over an hout to go.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This commentary though! :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Michael Cole, Jerry and JBL continuing to be the worst commentary team in years.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"This great conversation continues in moments".

Um, isn't there a match going on? This business has clearly passed me by


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What is the ****** count at? :lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sloppy match right now and so far, it has been a sloppy RAW


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb and ADR and all these opposing agendas are ruining the flow of commentary (along with Cole not doing pbp but instead encouraging them)


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I want a proper storyline with Del Rio and Zeb, they are very entertaining


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb making Rio sound stupid on commentary poor rio

CESARO CHANTS THOU :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Ignorant or trolling?


It's Nimbus. He's always trolling.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My god this commentary. Lines being fed to COle faster than light


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Everyone in the crowd chanting for Cena! Not a single Cena hater!" :lawler


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Michael Cole is so far up Cena's ass right now it's not even funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> You could say Raw does the same thing.


Without a doubt.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RAW IS ******


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



finalnight said:


> WWE is full of shit. Just checked twitter and Tyson Kidd isn't even in the top 10 trends right now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not it's a tailored trend...

Meaning he is trending among the users who follow nothing but WWE.

You follow like 20 WWE wrestlers then 90% of the time your tailored trends will show popular topics among the people who follow WWE people. In other words, no one outside of people who follow WWE know about the dude...and only like 30% of WWE fans do probably :lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm surprised Zeb and Colter have the okay to have this kind of commentary on each other.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice ad for Call of Duty. 

Did these pricks forget what sparked Newtown CT?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The commentary ruining this match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

******


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now I gotta look up this song for the COD Ghosts ad. Needs to be on my IPod.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The commentary ruining this match.


True, cringing at Rio not being able to hold his own on commentary.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> The commentary ruining everything.


Fixed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> "Everyone in the crowd chanting for Cena! Not a single Cena hater!" :lawler


King is the ultimate Cena dick rider.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAMN, cena was flying


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

TNA's now defunct L.A.X. should get on commentary.
They know bout gringos!


SubZero3:16 said:


>


Epic .gif!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Nice ad for Call of Duty.
> 
> Did these pricks forget what sparked Newtown CT?


Motherfucker did you just....

Pls go.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

that was pretty sweet, cena was pretty high


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Sandow looks like he hasn't seen a weight in 6 months.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Jesus Christ Cena got some height.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat uppercut.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb proving once again why he's one of the best in the WWE right now, on the mic.

Del Rio proving, once again, that he fucking sucks on the mic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Nice ad for Call of Duty.
> 
> Did these pricks forget what sparked Newtown CT?


Mental Illness


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HE needs to swing Cena.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat uppercut :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Pro-Cena crowd tonight


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's obvious Cena's going to win.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lets go cena

CENA SUCKS


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Get Vince back on commentary


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Anybody else get the feeling Cena and Cesaro were about to recreate the big lift from Dirty Dancing? or was that just me?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Motherfucker did you just....
> 
> Pls go.


Yeah I did. That fucking ad is inappropriate as hell.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> King is the ultimate Cena dick rider.


Cole might have something to say about it, or rather yell endlessly about.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

great neckbreaker


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena learned a new move. He has used that more than once now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why doesn't Cesaro do that upper cut move any more?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



legendfan97 said:


> HE needs to swing Cena.


I'd mark HARD :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Love that neckbreaker.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Colter and ADR livening up commentary.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's SC, casual central. Still though, it's not completely pro-Cena.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't Cesaro do that upper cut move any more?


Its giant swing month


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole is a ******, where's his leash?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Joseph92 said:


> Why doesn't Cesaro do that upper cut move any more?


He just did a few minutes ago


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena just dropped Swagger. Like Botches Swags? I can do them too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Decent match so far but the commentary is a bigger clusterfuck than the first page of the RAW section right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Awesome gif.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Fucking awesome :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

REALLY excited about Curtis Axel vs Dolph Ziggler later on tonight. Axel actually had a pretty good promo on the WWE App.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena gets out of the Patriot Lock in under 3 seconds... That no-selling.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DEL RIO SAID COLE LOVES CENA HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JR and Stone cold?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole owning Del Rio :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol @ the commentary.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> He just did a few minutes ago


:lol @ some at the timing of some of these posts


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RAW IS PERROS GRINGOS


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Christ, ADR is so fucking monotone.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Shut up, you perro ******." - Michael "VINTAGE" Cole, ladies and gentlement :cole3

:lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena using a new move!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole is getting murdered in the booth


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LMAO at Del Rio saying Cole is in love with Cena


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



unDASHING said:


>


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HOLY FUCK! CENA LEARNED A NEW MOVE!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del rio calling out Michael COle


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So are the Rhodes' actually going to get in?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF did he just do!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I swear Del Rio has dropped the F bomb at least 3 times on commentary.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Superana by Superman.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Cenacanerana.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd fucking loves Cena


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy fuck, Cole fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Every time the match gets good Cena botches another move.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sandow looks really out of shape


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cenacanrana!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Like we haven't see that before gringos.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RAW IS DEL RIO


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Every time the match gets good Cena botches another move.


What did he botch?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Los Perros Mal and the Latin American Xchange should pop up and beat the shit out of Birdo for constantly abusing perro and ******.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He did a hurricanrana, something he did against CM Punk earlier this year.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Every time the match gets good Cena botches another move.


Except he didn't botch it. He rotated himself fully and landed on his stomach which is how the move is done.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb is the only reason I haven't pressed the mute button yet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Del Rio and Coulter sound so bored


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That arm looks all better now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What was that move! 0.0


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Does Del Rio know any other word than "******"? JFC.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF? Is Cena hacking?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL's translation :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Road Dogg and Michael Cole should form a tag team called Perro ******.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I want to see someone get a triangle choke on Cena's bad arm but around the ring post. Think Bret doing the Figure 4 around the ring post back in the day, but a triangle. Seems like it'd look cool.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

perro ****** cena


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Superman to Goldust


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> He just did a few minutes ago


I am talking about this uppercut finishing move http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPBXmmnu74Q


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena always "bastardizes" moves.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bullydully said:


> Cole owning Del Rio :lmao





Jean0987654321 said:


> Cole is getting murdered in the booth


:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We've seen him do that shit huricanrana before. He does a really nice Emerald Flowsion that should be in his move set.

Nobody wants to see beefy American power wrestlers do fucking Huricanranas.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena busting out DEM new moves.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cody should have gotten the hot tag.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm not the one to talk about other wrestler's physique..but Sandow's flabby stomach is very distracting. Just thought I'd mention.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd is heated right now, helping out an already solid match. It's amazing how Goldust can still go with anyone set in front of him. bama


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Cena-canrana and the Cen-awesome Bomb? Fuck off, John boy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Who knew JBL was such a expert with spanish, probably dealing with Eddie all those years.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF Cena is really busting out a ton of shit in this match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TripleG said:


> That arm looks all better now.


SELLING. RISE ABOVE IT.

:cena5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How many more times will Del Rio say the word "******"? He has already said it like a hundred times in the last ten minutes.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow... That was nice chain combo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena wasn't going to be pinned by that anyway.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena nearly broke Swaggers back with that AA


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

SWING!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Swinging the gold. :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CESARO SWING ON GOLDUST. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT SWING :cesaro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao at JBL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Have 6 man tag matches always been this awesome or is it just recently :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I love how when they count they don't even wait until he does a full swing


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> SELLING. RISE ABOVE IT.
> 
> :cena5


I.ONLY.SELL.


MERCHANDISE :cena4


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL is hilarious!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Which is Del Rio's favorite Beatle?

****** Starr :troll


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CESARO IS BABYFACE?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Zeb is dead


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CENA WID DEM NEW MOVES DOE!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bray Wyatt behind Colter haha


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Golden swing :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this match still on?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I counted 20


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JFC, what a match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The HEIGHT on that moonsault. :mark: :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Colter DE-STROYED!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Where's theres botches-There bes Jack Swaggeras...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That strength of Cesaro to carry that bulldog


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol Zeb layed out! Flying bodies everywhere!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

that was a good match


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Final Cut!? WTF Cena doing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Who are the legal men? I lost track.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Colter. :lmao

Goldust. :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We are seeing some awesome matches from Raw here tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol even Cena went airborne


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RIP Zeb Colter...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AWESOME FUCKIN MATCH. GOLDUST WITH THAT MODIFIED CURTAIN CALL!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Awesome match. Kudos to everyone involved. :clap


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Goldust again impressive.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MAH BOI CODY WINS :mark: :cody2


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No lie. That match was fun as shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now that was MOTN.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn, awesome match with a great finishing sequence! Four stars.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So.. What was the point of Del Rio being out there?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> CENA WID DEM NEW MOVES DOE!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

PERRO VENCEU


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT AT THE END OF THAT MATCH. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JFC, Cody and Goldy fucking killed it in this match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Um was that always Goldust finisher?
Shit was sexy


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great match, now if only Cena learned how to sell. fpalm


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Boring match


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really good match just now. Match quality has been up lately.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Move after move, finisher after finisher perfect tag match right there.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vintage Goldust


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Final Cut!! 
YES! IT's been so long.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RIP Zeb.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cody will be a star in the WWE, all he does is put on solid matches every week.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cody :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> AWESOME FUCKIN MATCH. GOLDUST WITH THAT MODIFIED CURTAIN CALL!


Nah, he's actually used that as his finisher since '08-'09. It's called the Final Cut.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

MORE BIG SHOWWWWWWWW YAY


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Goldusts music reminds me of that Schwarzenegger movie, Commando.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

cesaro is a face


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How is there still an hour left?!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Awesome match. Cody got some fucking air time on that moonsault.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

i haven't seen a final cut since WCW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Boring match


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So in that match Cena did

That new half nelson neckbreaker
Awesome Bomb
Cenacanrana
and a fucking Crossbody


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now back to the lawsuit shit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Not this shit again


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena seems like the type of guy that goes up to people backstage and says, "that's a great finisher you have, I can't wait to kick out of it."


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They've already shown this!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

pretty sad big show is banned from WWE and is still getting more air time on raw than ziggler


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THEY JUST PLAYED THIS VIDEO!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL at Cole talking about spewing propaganda like he doesn't do it every week.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao

:clap


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A whole hour to spend on The Big Show? How did this storyline go so wrong?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good match at the end.

Why in the hell do we have to see this again?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



kokepepsi said:


> Um was that always Goldust finisher?
> Shit was sexy


Ya, he used it just before he last departure.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great ending sequence and I loved the beatdown of Cena throughout.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

................................


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I'd rep you if I could. :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

By far, the match of night. And of course more fucking retarded Big Show.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Are they really showing the same lawsuit promo? :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They just showed this lawsuit shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AGAIN with this recap?

OMG!


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the fuck was the point of having ADR there if he wasn't going to attack him?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Again? Fucking AGAIN? 

Shit-There's a boatload of WRESTLERS in the back that could.. Wrestle on the WRESTLING Show?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Boring match


You're joking right?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This shit again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lawsuit... angle... anger building...

Fuck, this is the only angle going on on this show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Boring match


Shut the fuck up


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

At least Cena has learned some new moves lol.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Big Show is the worst part of RAW. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wasn't this on like half an hour ago?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This again! really!? This damn video package is way too long to be played in full twice.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Worlds largest gas station attendant :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The fuck is this??


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What was Cena's new move?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck sake not this shit again. 

THREE HOURS BEST FOR BUSINESS


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They've already shown this


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Does Del Rio know any other word than "******"? JFC.


He was set up to fail. He should not be anywhere near a commentators booth. He can't articulate in English.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Again, Big Show has been banned but we are seeing tons of footage and hearing his name tons of time fpalm. I'm about to go hollow because of this story.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These lawsuit promos might kill me literally shit lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

these First 48 sound effects :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We all know who was the real star in that tag match. :cesaro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Boring match


Shocked you know what time Raw came on with the time change and all.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Literally this show has been worth it for the Bryan/Punk/Wyatts and everyone involved in that match . No idea why they are shoving this even further down our throat though >.<. God i hope Show loses.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck off with this evidence bullcrap WWE


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

2nd time showing Big Show's lawsuit. Total is up to 4 now, with the main event segment yet to come fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh hey look...this video package again!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Boring match


Da fcuk was you watching?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> pretty sad big show is banned from WWE and is still getting more air time on raw than ziggler


He's getting more airtime than kayfabe face of WWE & the real face of WWE, both being the world champions.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, why would Triple H allow this video to be played?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Aboutreika18 said:


> What the fuck was the point of having ADR there if he wasn't going to attack him?


I would imagine to build towards a triple threat match as filler for Cena (ADR/Sandow/Cena)


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These 6 man tag matches have been insane ....Cody, Goldust, Cena, Cesaro, Swagger, Sandow, Uso's, The Shield, and Daniel Bryan all deserve props


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Damn, he CAN wrestle


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Holy shit this is fucking stupid and pointless.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show here.....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Da fcuk was you watching?


Pretty sure that fool's a troll. He keeps posting stupid shit all over the forum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WOW i am surprised there is still a lot left in the show. lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I really hope this is Big Show's final hoorah... No offence to the Big Show, but the time has come for new "Big Men" (I'm thinking Harper, first and foremost) to have their run..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ryder just got 3 seconds of TV time. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This fucking company.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show is just walking around nonchalantly... Vince is definitely coming :vince2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So now shouldn't Big Show be put in jail?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Im no lawyer but wouldn't the big show have to let HHH buy out his "debt" from the bank for his house?

So if someone is not paying their mortgage I can just buy it out from under them then they owe me?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yeah right Triple H like if you want to live in a house, used for a Giant bobohead.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Cmon and show AJ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Look who it is yes yes yes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So in a random dark corner of the arena the black guys are just hanging out.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh no, Big Show is here? I'm so fucking shocked.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

stephanie is gonna send Kane to big show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Steph:homer


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh great! PTP with that 5 sec cameo

:kobe5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Security sucks at WWE arenas! :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Rift because it's Best For Business. :HHH


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vince is BAAAAACCKKK???


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Here comes the obligatory board of directors angle.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vince :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Vince come back..... please


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> So in a random dark corner of the arena the black guys are just hanging out.


Where else can Darren Young take them?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THE BOARD...TNA invasion soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The board knows all


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

INB4 TRIPLE H BURIES THE WWE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh shit!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Board of Directors returns! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Steph to send Kane to attack Big Show.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Board cough Vince and Linda lol.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Save us Vince.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:torres


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guess all those guys in the back were drawing straws on who was going to do the WWEShopzone segment this week.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

burn


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dayum, Stephanie laying it on Haitch...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Steph droppin' that low blow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh no she didn't?

Oh yes she did go there :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat tension between Steph & HHH. :mark:

Shit is getting interesting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Triple H with dem acting classes.


'Big Show' chants ripped completely from the WWE video games. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

More like The Bored.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"You had no problem taking the McMahons money before" OUCH DAMN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A Big Show chant.
It's their fault.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That match we just watched was likely better than the last 4 weeks of Impact.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> I really hope this is Big Show's final hoorah... No offence to the Big Show, but the time has come for new "Big Men" (I'm thinking Harper, first and foremost) to have their run..


Just wait, after Mania, after Cena overcomes whatever odds there are to overcome, his 'good friend' Big Show will turn heel and yet another mainevent run for Big Show as a challenger will happen

Fuck, Triple H just got made to look like a chump by Steph


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We are seeing way too much air time be dedicated to the Big Show. Jesus christ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so looks like HHH booking himself and big show in the main event slot of raw

HHH burying WWE and WHC titles nice


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> So in a random dark corner of the arena the black guys are just hanging out.


they're setting up the merchandise stand of course :kobe8








































:bosh4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol WOW Steph can really go in.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Triple H uses the word "hate"? Lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow, this is great


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hate him lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Im no lawyer but wouldn't the big show have to let HHH buy out his "debt" from the bank for his house?
> 
> So if someone is not paying their mortgage I can just buy it out from under them then they owe me?


Goat Heel can do whatever he wants I guess 

This story sucks though, for me it's been one of the worst in years.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The crowd is actually chanting for the Big Show.

For anyone who complains about how he's main eventing in 2013, this is why: It works. :draper2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That sexual tension.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> The board knows all


HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! TOUGH GUY!!


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Where else can Darren Young take them?!


I was waiting for someone to say that lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Steph just :buried :trips2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I patiently await for that HHH face turn and 'well-deserved' win over Big Show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show is over.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena as World Champion is awesome, he's tucked away on Smackdown! and he's actually putting on some great matches there. His promos are better too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Board aka Vince & Linda.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I HATE HIM! GRR


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H McMahon.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So much for 'the goat heel' Triple H. We know who owns his balls based on that little segment.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Dayum, Stephanie laying it on Haitch...


Not only do I think that Stephanie and Triple H are laughing about it behind the camera, I think Triple H actually told her to say that line. I do give them credit for blurring the lines so well though. :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Again? Fucking AGAIN?
> 
> Shit-There's a boatload of WRESTLERS in the back that could.. Wrestle on the WRESTLING Show?


Fuck wrestling, this is sports entertainment, damn it! :vince3


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh snap at Stephanie telling Triple H that he had no problem taking the McMahon money. Snap.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did... did Stephanie just bury the shovel holder? Does that make her the new shovel holder?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Who doesn't want to use McMahon money Stephanie, give me 100 bucks I'll run around with a speedo on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The crowd is actually chanting for the Big Show.
> 
> For anyone who complains about how he's main eventing in 2013, this is why: It works. :draper2


Imagine if they actually replaced Big Show with someone who could be the future of the WWE. :


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol WOW Steph can really go in.


We always knew who wore the pants and the panties in the family. unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if they actually replaced Big Show with someone who could be the future of the WWE. :


Who the fuck thought of that shit? :trips


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



inb4 




and


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The crowd was amazing for CM Punk and Daniel, gave Del Rio heat and chanted for Big Show. Its a just a great lively crowd tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So no Daniel Bryan???

I can change the channel or.....?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is Kofi Kingston on the cover of the MITB dvd?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if they actually replaced Big Show with someone who could be the future of the WWE. :


Not to mention that particular Big Show chant sounded like it was right from one of the video game sound bites.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We still havent seen Shield.

And I hope Ziggler beats Axel. NO MORE JOBBING!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cena has more Facebook fans than the WWE itself lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ziggles


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler ready to lose again tonight.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bore Ziggler!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WOW @ Cena having more fans on Facebook than Rocky Maivia


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dolph Ziggler-come on down and job!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm here to job!

Ziggler vs Axel? Good piss break time since both are two of the most boring guys in the roster.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:hmm: Why does Ziggy shake his ass for a mostly male audience?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dolph Ziggler vs. Curtis Axel in a "It Doesn't Matter" match.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler getting a match...on raw? 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Imagine if they actually replaced Big Show with someone who could be the future of the WWE. :


Why make entirely new stars for the future when you can squeeze the last bit of powdered milk from an established tit? :kanye


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> That match we just watched was likely better than the last 4 weeks of Impact.


Not even close. 

Damn though, Steph. :jordan


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yay Zigglytime!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"I HAVE ARRIVED"

fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So apparently Axel has arrived. Good to know.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> so looks like HHH booking himself and big show in the main event slot of raw
> 
> HHH burying WWE and WHC titles nice


oh boo boo. Go Cry a river


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I HAVE ARRIVED! :axel


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good to see Dolph Ziggler wearing pink in support of breast cancer awareness.

Wait...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:allen1

:axel


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kurt: "I have arrive!" 

Me: -_-'


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"HE HAS ARRIVED!"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



TheGMofGods said:


> Why is Kofi Kingston on the cover of the MITB dvd?


He's jobbed in it more than anyone??


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ratings are about to drop big time...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ib4 Ziggler jobs to Axel


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

High pitched crowd. I usually dislike those, but they've been lively all night, so it's okay I guess. And besides, next week is in the UK right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

...Sigh..

Top Ramen better beat Krasdale's ass.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Can't wait for Langston to get that belt off of that wet toast Axel.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if Axel will have Hey man when he returns. And god I hate Axel he exudes so much boringness I wanna change my channel so much when he comes on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I HAVE ARRIVED! What a shitty catchphrase. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Time for the FUTURE aka Curtis to show em how it's done.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dolphin "The Job" Wiggler vs Curtis "No Charisma" Axel. I wonder who'll win this one.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Not to mention that particular Big Show chant sounded like it was right from one of the video game sound bites.


Nah, a poster was on Raw last week said Big Show was very over.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat Axel pop


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Did... did Stephanie just bury the shovel holder? Does that make her the new shovel holder?


I dunno, but what I do know is that I haven't been paying much attention to raw tonight. That little comment snagged me back.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Waiting for IWC rage when Axel goes over.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao @ :axel 'I HAVE ARRIVED!'

Sounded like someone turning up late for special school.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler has fallen off so hard, what a shame.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Axel fucking beats Ziggler...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler about to job to Axel here


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ugh Curtis Axel, the blandest wrestler in WWE today, why is he still champion? Just why?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this match is so interesting, crowd likes it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Time for the FUTURE aka Curtis to show em how it's done.


:mcgee3


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Damn though, Steph. :jordan


No, it was definitely better. Easily.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler vs Axel with the lack of Heyman by his side, he's going to sink hard tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We still have gots to see KANE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA SHIELD

DEN DEN DEN DEN
DEEENNENEENENEN

DEN DEN DEN DEN DEN DEN DEENNENENENENNE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If Axel fucking beats Ziggler...


It won't mean anything. If Ziggler beats Axel, it won't mean anything. This is the definition of a time-wasting match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Cycloneon said:


> Ratings are about to drop big time...


That's the idea. Drive down the ratings in the last hour so the ending of the show has a huge increase.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> We still have gots to see KANE.


hes gonna take out big show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Looks like they gave up on Axel, so this might actually turn out well for ma boi :ziggler3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd a little tired after that last match. At least Ziggler still keeping em alive.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Arrive Arrive Leave :axel


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The lack of The Shield is most disturbing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Nah, a poster was on Raw last week said Big Show was very over.


I don't doubt for a second that he's over, he's been the best booked face in this entire storyline. Just saying the way that particular chant came about I'm sure I've heard it 50 times in WWE 13 and 12 already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These guys are wrestling to literally complete silence from the crowd...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Way to go with that resthold 3 minutes in, Curtis.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the FUCK does Dolphin Wiggler have to scream when he gets put in a headlock?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

JBL just mentioned Axel as The Chosen One...what happened to the last Chosen One?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> That match we just watched was likely better than the last 4 weeks of Impact.


*Stop baiting. This is your warning.*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> If Axel fucking beats Ziggler...


Get ready for it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> It won't mean anything. If Ziggler beats Axel, it won't mean anything. This is the definition of a time-wasting match.


It will mean that Ziggler is once again jobbing, only to someone who shouldn't be anywhere near the Main Roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat Dolph is so over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Why the FUCK does Dolphin Wiggler have to scream when he gets put in a headlock?


*Because it hurts.*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is that CAW on my screen? Ziggler deserves better than that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kofi vs ADR- Just because
Ramen vs Krasdale- Just because
Khali vs







- Just because


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dolph's been scalped :shocked:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler wins :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait... He won!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Axel with that job! Ha ha.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler vs Axel feud coming more now, Ziggler winning a belt finally I hope!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler didn't job? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUCK YEAH ZIGGLER!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ZIGGLER WINS!!!! :mark: :mark: :ziggler3

Wait, this means he'll just be going for the IC title now. :ziggler1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ziggler won.

but he won't get a title match.

they'll just randomly give a chance to Kofi, or something.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You don't say....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow, Ziggler actually won a match. Maybe he's out of the doghouse now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ziggle won?
am i dreaming
rubs my eyes


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT championship prestige.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No fucks.
No fucks to give.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Tag match ended great, but it's becoming painfully obvious Daniel Bryan is the only reason I like WWE.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yay!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

5 min. of time wasted.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Please Curtis Axel jobbing/burying and release be incoming

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap THANK YOU.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dolph.... got a win? Is this real life?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Most of you guys seem to just be hating for the sake of hating. These 2 can put on a pretty good match, it's not like they are having a debate or something. I see the words boring yet Ziggler is far from boring when wrestling.

Good win for Ziggler, hopefully this continues.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler picked up a *W* over a champion, fuck the holder, I'll take it.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ziggler wins! This makes him the #1 contender for the IC title now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YES MY BOY ZIGGLER!!! SO PROUD OF YOU! NO MORE JOBBING!

Langston will beat Axel at Main Event, and perhaps 3-WAY FEUD for the IC TITLE.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUUUUUUUCK YEAH!! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Inb4 OMG ZIGGLER IS NO LONGER IN THE DOGHOUSE HE FINALLY WON HE'S GONNA BE WHC SOON


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Intercontinental title can just be thrown in the trash now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bad For Business said:


> Wow, Ziggler actually won a match. Maybe he's out of the doghouse now.


It was against Axel. You win by default.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bad For Business said:


> Wow, Ziggler actually won a match. Maybe he's out of the doghouse now.


More likely reasoning is them setting up a filler feud for the IC title with Ziggler.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

did they just hint at a Triple H face turn? already? when Stephanie put him in his place like that. Did the "reset" button they pushed made it so that Vince and Stephanie team up and take Triple H out? weird!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guess now that WWE 2K14 is out, they'll bury Axel, he was used to showcase the new CAW features.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> No fucks.
> No fucks to give.


What do you actually like about WWE?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

D.Bry rocking the tail


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thank God Ziggler went over that hack. Now if Axel to drop the IC title and down the card please.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *Because it hurts.*


Was gonna say this too. I got my sister in a headlock once to cool her down and of course she yelled out a little too. I almost made her pass out, though. :\


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hope we get to see The Shield tonight.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Please PLESE let AJ be on the show!!!!!! It's seeming unlikely now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

U


SOS


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay, so I only got home a few minutes ago, and why in the hell is Bryan rocking a ponytail? Maybe he should just cut his hair. :bryan2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All the Champions in the middle of the card while the rest of the roster gets some shine?

bama


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fuck off JBL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WAHH WAH HWAHH WOAHH SAMOA WAOAOAOHA SAMOA


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao wow there's still far too much time left in the show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo-so!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Note: CM Punk and Daniel Bryan don't ever mention each other directly.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan looks a whole lot better with his hair back like that.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan is so much better with this current character.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Another tag match!

Tag Team Division is red hot!!


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Whats up with these real generic/basic promos from Punk and Bryan tonight? No fire at all from them.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Best tag team in the business USOS.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I love the usos


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THE USOS!!! :mark:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

One of the Usos gettin Trinity's cookie.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Note: CM Punk and Daniel Bryan don't ever mention each other directly.


Setting up a feud? :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This commentary... Dear lord is it sports entertaining me! :vince2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Joseph92 said:


> Bryan looks a whole lot better with his hair back like that.


Looks more like the Face of the E


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> What do you actually like about WWE?


Daniel Bryan, everything else is just in the way of watching Daniel Bryan.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Time to change the channel, I'll be back for the GOAT :hhh2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM NOW THE WHO---

SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



chessarmy said:


> Whats up with these real generic/basic promos from Punk and Bryan tonight? No fire at all from them.


Could it be that they want a main event title run and are bored already with this mid-card level feud? Personally I think it would be selfish from them. They need to sell this feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Best tag team in the business USOS.


Fuck yeah. Hopefully, they'll win the Tag Titles soon. No one deserves it more than them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



YoungGun_UK said:


> This commentary... Dear lord is it sports entertaining me! :vince2


Monday Night Raw, where you will be Sports-Entertained! :cena4:vince5:trips2:vince2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> What do you actually like about WWE?


I'll take "Nothing" for 100 Alex..

At least, that's how she makes it look. Maybe she's a closet Axel fan, but is just too embarrased to mention it. Either way, don't start expecting her to say something positive about WWE any time soon..


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RebelArch86 said:


> Daniel Bryan, everything else is just in the way of watching Daniel Bryan.


So you're more of a Daniel Bryan fan than a wrestling fan?

& I thought that only plagued Cena fans (no offense). fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Best tag team in the business USOS.


:rollins and :reigns 

Think you must have forgotten about them. Uso's are great too though, they work extremely well together.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So...what happened to Brad Maddox?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Write a check what lol.Good luck with the bank cashing that for him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He wants witness's?? so the 4 million people around the world aren't?? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB. Cause why not?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

a jobber tag team match and no shield? 

UGH what a waste of the last hour of raw


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The crowd are actually pumped for Big Show.

Now imagine if they gave that angle to Cody after he was fired. fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait they haven't even started this fucking match yet?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHAT'S THAT ROCKETING UPWARDS TO THE SKY?

Is it a bird?

Is it a plane?

Well, it sure ain't the ratings.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hopefully it will be Usos vs Shield at SS. They have GREAT chemistry together.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










3MB?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This isn't funny. Where's The Shield? :cussin:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

S.H.I.E.L.D. will accompany Triple H and Stephanie to the ring.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so looks like Kane is gonna be in the final segment with big show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They still have to fit in time for those Matadores, don't they...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No Matadores tonight.

Things are looking up:dance


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB have unfinished business with Los Matadores surely!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No Matadores?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Best tag team in the business USOS.


BI.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB aren't bad for a jobber stable actually.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Tardbasher12 said:


> S.H.I.E.L.D. will accompany Triple H and Stephanie to the ring.


Why did you do that? It's just Shield, shield doesn't stand for anything.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is the death zone of Raw where shows go to die.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No Shield, Matadores, AJ Lee...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

wow, Bryan doesn't even wrestle tonight! so they take arguably the best wrestler on the roster and two straight weeks he doesnt wrestle? does anyone else find this odd?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> 3MB?


Well, it's different from Los Matadores at least. :side: not saying much thou.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Crowd was sooooo flat for that finish. :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oooooooooooooooo-so!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> :rollins and :reigns
> 
> Think you must have forgotten about them. Uso's are great too though, they work extremely well together.


:saul

I can agree with that. Also Seth is my current favorite on the roster atm.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I was thinking once how it's unfair how AJ appears every show while other divas skip weeks at a time, but I still want AJ every show. Please let her be on the show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Looks at time left in show* *Sees what's coming up next*

No AJ. I am Sad Panda now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WOW 40 SECOND MATCH. SQUASH.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Why did you do that? It's just Shield, shield doesn't stand for anything.


looks cool though


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Have 3MB ever won a match?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well, that was easy


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> Setting up a feud? :mark:


Setting it up for Wrestlemania. Team them up at Survivor Series, keep them friendly during TLC. At Royal Rumble, have one of them win the WWE Championship, have the other win the Rumble. Then they can finally fight each other at Wrestlemania for the WWE Championship.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB, always the right men for the job.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Shield to come out and attack The Usos after they pick up the win. I'm calling it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

On the Brightside, Renee has had plenty of face time tonight.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Too much Renee today. :renee

Not that I'm complaining. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They really want to get the bull fighters over, don't they?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Waffelz said:


> What do you actually like about WWE?


Copy/paste my name: "Amber B"
Go to User CP
Scroll down to Buddy/Ignore Lists
Under Ignore List, paste my name.
Save List

You are welcome. I don't appreciate the dick hopping.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan doesn't wrestle

No Shield
No AJ
No Matadores

WTF is going on


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Primo....Epico....Ole!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And more highlights..... but the theme is epic.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Why did you do that? It's just Shield, shield doesn't stand for anything.


Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

3MB = 3MenBuried


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ah, crap :frustrate


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Quite an impact... against 3MB. I also like how half the footage isn't even them wrestling :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee getting all dat attention.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao All the highlights are with 3mb except for the Colter crotch shot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT ASS ON RENEE YOUNG :homer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee Young :yum:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Los Matadores, WHERE'S EL TORITO!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THATS NOT PG!!!!!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I get horny when I see Renee too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee is getting those coins.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Horny.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

bad sex jokes


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

El Torito might "horn" Renee?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:renee for about the 4th time :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

These fucking bums 3mb and matadores stay getting tv time, while PTP get to give Show dap and be fishmongers for their sweatshop products

:bosh4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee in dat dress.:banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Me and El Torito are both horny because of Renee


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"highlight reel" not really. "Gag reel" more like...


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ incoming!!!! Wooo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lmao torito is horny


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ah Fuck an Eva match


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Horny.... :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Brie. The new face for the Divas...teaming with Eva...the bitch no one likes.
:vince


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god, Eva Marie. Incoming lack of talent.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well, that was weird


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey look a perfect heel diva team booked as faces. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did all that just happen? and did Eva Marie turn face?
Wtf?
Where am I?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie is supposed to be a babyface?

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Oh lord this is going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dude, you're a fucking creep. Stop talking about AJ in every post. Fucking weirdo.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee Young.. thank you for existing!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nooooooooooo divas :/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YOU CAN LOOK BUT YOU CANT TOUCH.

......STARS ABOVE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eve Torres is back :mark:

oh wait that's Eva Marie in Eve's outfit :bosh4


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Copy/paste my name: "Amber B"
> Go to User CP
> Scroll down to Buddy/Ignore Lists
> Under Ignore List, paste my name.
> ...


What does 'dick hopping' mean?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Total Divas promotion for the shows return


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I think were all horny for renee


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This show, fuck


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ShaWWE said:


> 3MB = 3MenBuried


Put this in your sig, and I guarantee HHH or a top star will use it at some point before 3MB break up.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HAHAHAHAA EVA MARIE WRESTLING THIS IS GONNA BE COMEDY


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:renee <3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

You're not the only one, Torito.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Brie & AJ again?










Please please please end this, it's been the exact same thing from that division for three fucking months. fpalm


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Eva Marie wtf please don't get tagged in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Alo0oy said:


> So you're more of a Daniel Bryan fan than a wrestling fan?
> 
> & I thought that only plagued Cena fans (no offense). fpalm


Huge wrestling fan, but WWE goes out of their way to be sports entertainment and show case superstars, D Bry is the only wrestler that makes WWE resemble wrestling. I watch ROH,TNA, NJP, and Noah for my wrestling, and WWE for Daniel Bryan since he is the best wrestler in any promotion.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Rene likes that special type of sex, that beastiality sex :angle


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cannot wait for Total Divas :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie to wrestle :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*lol Bellas*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I spoke too soon. AJ *IS* wrestling!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Renee again! :mark:


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Dude, you're a fucking creep. Stop talking about AJ in every post. Fucking weirdo.


Agreed. It's beyond creepy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please let Paige debut and destroy these chicks!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm getting the feeling that Renee is going to be added into a lot of new spank banks later tonight.

:renee


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva marie is going to get the hot tag and RAISE SOME HELL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AJ,Tamina and JoJo i imagine?? or maybe Layla?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If I was booking this show, I'd have The Shield interfere and beat Divas with chairs. RATINGS.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dis gone be good






Said no one ever.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd love it if they started an angle where one of the wrestlers became obsessed with Renee and began stalking her


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane will come out at the very end, calling it now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Dude, you're a fucking creep. Stop talking about AJ in every post. Fucking weirdo.


That's his gimmick man. Don't hate the gimmick...

EDIT: OH GAWD NO, AJ teaming with AKSANA of all people


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie is a prime example of a hot bitch that doesn't give a shit about wrestling and probably doesn't even know who Bret Hart is, and is jsut there to look pretty and have her picture taken. I just can't stand those stuck up hot models that get hired by wwe.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fandango all over Natalya on that preview ,Kidd did not like it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Eva Marie to wrestle :mark:


Oh, fuck. Gonna have to brace myself.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

good god...i have to see eva marie..and she is a babyface?? For crying out loud. At least AJ is in this match, hopefully its AJ, Tamina, and Alicia. Maybe, we can get a halfway decent match


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Watching on the WWE App, AJ got a huge pop during her entrance.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> If I was booking this show, I'd have The Shield interfere and beat Divas with chairs. RATINGS.


#NOSPONSORS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> That's his gimmick man. Don't hate the gimmick...


Until it ends with him being arrested at AJ's house for stalking her and being a creepy pervert in general.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's too obvious the show is ending with kane laying out big show?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Eva Marie to wrestle :mark:


is there some sarcasm I'm missing?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> Watching on the WWE App, AJ got a huge pop during her entrance.


She's the most popular on the roster barring a few veteran main eventers

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why am I watching Main Event?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, Eva may be in the mainevent match


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hopefully Kane comes out in a suit and glasses.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Are they going with AJ-Brie again?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Please let Paige debut and destroy these chicks!


I'd :mark:
and


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Kane will come out at the very end, calling it now.


its pretty obvious


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Ungratefulness said:


> She's the most popular on the roster barring a few veteran main eventers
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can you please just go away? Eugh.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

thank god Rockets/Clips is on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> I'll take "Nothing" for 100 Alex..
> 
> At least, that's how she makes it look. Maybe she's a closet Axel fan, but is just too embarrased to mention it. Either way, don't start expecting her to say something positive about WWE any time soon..


:ti at you guys being mad because I'm not guzzling what they're trying to feed me. I watch for the people who actually interest me and most importantly for the entertainment this thread gives me. Get over it.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Please let Paige debut and destroy these chicks!


Met her at Raw in Orlando last week. She's one of the sweetest people.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane recap!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie the new Daniel Bryan


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Kane will come out at the very end, calling it now.


"We're seeing Kane's face for the first time ever!" :lawler


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

FUN FACT: Ziggler used to bang Nikki.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Until it ends with him being arrested at AJ's house for stalking her and being a creepy pervert in general.


Sounds like logical booking. Safe to say he's not a WWE employee then? :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm willing to bypass the awfulness that is Eva Marie, simply because AJ is wrestling.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Please let Paige debut and destroy these chicks!


i dont keep up with the latest news, but wasn't Paige supposed to debut and team along side Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman? or am i mistaken?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AJ was actually pretty bad on Smackdown last week. 

Really sloppy match, even for the divas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

forgot Kane has to come yet


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane should come chokeslam all these bitches.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was not PG! :vince3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Please let Paige debut and destroy these chicks!


Paige to debut? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The lovely AJ shows herself at last


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> FUN FACT: Ziggler used to bang Nikki.


Haha that should be on one of those "Did you know" things that pop up after every break.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Aksana is best looking diva in the ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm waiting for this to happen










It _will_ happen.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> "We're seeing Kane's face for the first time ever!" :lawler


is that a human!? :lawler


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'd give Aksana a good stiff one over a table :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If only the divas could have 6 man tag matches like the men.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AJ Lee is here to give us joy, what a Goddess!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Aksana vs Eva Marie could be the new Melina/Alicia Fox


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If I was sitting front row and AJ Lee gave me a high five I would protect my hand at all costs and beat the shit out of my meat when I got home


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> :ti at you guys being mad because I'm not guzzling what they're trying to feed me. I watch for the people who actually interest me and most importantly for the entertainment this thread gives me. Get over it.


Correction, not mad. Not even close to mad. Just stating fact. If people disliking this product effected me to the point of anger, I wouldn't be here...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is beyond a piss break at this point, how much longer are they gonna keep having that match? Brie & AJ wrestled each other more than Trish & Lita have in their entire career at this point. fpalm


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't get how you make Eva Marie bff's with the Bella Twins on Raw, but have the Bella Twins and Eva Marie feud with each other on Total Divas. It wouldn't kill them to be more consistent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

God does AJ suck. I'll come back when the pain ends.

Guess I'll come back when the show is over then.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Aksana has a good look. Too bad she's rather poor in the ring.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Lord Shite said:


> Why am I watching Main Event?


Right?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh Christ. I don't think I can stomach watching Eva Marie wrestle...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT ASS AJ :yum:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Total Divas" booking of the Divas Division is such bullshit.
Being on a reality show makes you a face. WOO!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh god, Aksana has shoulder-length hair.

I just gasmed for no reason.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

does brie have to pee or something, pacing back and forth there, calm yo tits woman!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm anxiously awaiting Eva Marie to get tagged, i really can't wait to see that train wreck. But i wouldn't doubt it if they just have her stand there and just look pretty since she can't wrestle to save her life.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"The crowd here is wild for this new look on Kane! Listen now! Let's go Sheamus!" :lawler


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie showing that personality


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Imagine if Nikki did the Swiss Death to AJ Lee


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bree-mode:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Fiery Brie face hot tag is so ridiculous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Correction, not mad. Not even close to mad. Just stating fact. If people disliking this product effected me to the point of anger, I wouldn't be here...


Nah, you're stating an oversensitive assumption. It's okay.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fpalm


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Are you SHITTING me.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

school-boy!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Eva Marie won...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

GOAT FINISHER

EAT YOUR HEART OUT KELLY KELLY


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*












> *CENA PRE-MOTIN' CANCERRR!!!!*


*



HE TOOK TV TIME FROM DAMON SANDOUGH!!!!!

Click to expand...

*:cena3


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All Brie can do at this point is dropkick, so much for progressing as a Wrestler geez.Brie Mode wrong show Brie lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao *X a billion*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Eva Marie showing that personality


What personality?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The roll up! The classic diva finisher...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Total Diva time :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eve Torr-I Mean Eva Marie got a win?! DAFAQ?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kane - Eva rape storyline?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao

What a performance by Eva Marie.

Worker of the year.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The match is over....FINALLY!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

ya I literally fpalm 'd


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sad to see zigler in the mid card area. He was a champion not too long ago. Its just a matter of time before he feud with Zack ryder, primo, epico, morrison, etc.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Worst schoolboy ever


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

omg....are you fucking serious???? really? She cant even do a roll-up right. Get her off my damn tv now...seriously...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well that happened.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I guess that's one way to make sure Eva Marie doesn't have to actually 'wrestle' while wrestling.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AJ looks so fucking fine :yum:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh lawd here we go.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bloody hell. let the one who can't wrestle win why not?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Total Divas strikes again.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was brutal.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

eva marie hahahahhahahahahahhahahah what the fuck hahahaha


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BEST ROLL-UP EVER. EVA MARIE IS A WRESTLING GAWD.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I am disappoint.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie showing off dat wrestling technique!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fpalm this total divas crap needs to end asap. Put Paige or emma on raw instead of that talentless Eva marie


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane timeeeeeee


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That just happened.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

finally


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thank fuck that is over.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

man this Raw tonight was shitty no follow up to who the Devil is at all? No Shield, no Bryan wrestling...wow! they have three weeks to build up SS and they cant' even do that. Its all tag team wrestling tonight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Get ready for my sign! I'm shoving it in Trips face!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva the number one contender now?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Brie and Nikki do all the work while Eva Marie just has to do a roll up to get the win? She couldn't even do that properly...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Sad to see zigler in the mid card area. He was a champion not too long ago. Its just a matter of time before he feud with Zack ryder, primo, epico, morrison, etc.


You're a huge Ziggler mark eh?


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Didn't get the memo that we were supposed to cheer for Eva Marie now.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And now for corporate kane


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What personality?


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Sad to see zigler in the mid card area. He was a champion not too long ago. Its just a matter of time before he feud with Zack ryder, primo, epico, *morrison*, etc.


:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the fuck is this chick winning matches on Raw while Paige and other are still in NXT.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Honestly, Brie has gotten much better in the ring.

But holy fuck why did SHE get the pin on the most experienced wrestler in the ring? My god.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I feel like some big shit is gonna happen right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't know about anyone else but i'm excited as fuck to see a heel unmasked Kane again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie stealing KK's finisher :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Sad to see zigler in the mid card area. He was a champion not too long ago. Its just a matter of time before he feud with Zack ryder, *primo, epico, morrison,* etc.


what year of raw are you watching


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie got a win, earth is about to blow up lol.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Conflicting feelings: Glad to see AJ, NOT GLAD to see Eva. Glad to see AJ not get pinned, NOT GLAD to see Eva Fucking Marie get a win over the daughter of Jimmy Fucking Snuka.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Why the fuck is this chick winning matches on Raw while Paige and other are still in NXT.


Look at what they're doing with the division. Do you thing they're going to do anything different with Paige after her newness wears off?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



PGSucks said:


> BEST ROLL-UP EVER. EVA MARIE IS A WRESTLING GAWD.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

that rollup is just brutal no one can kick out of the way she does that!!!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Eva Marie... pins... Tamina Snuka?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

its just bullshit, and they wonder why nobody takes the divas division seriously, because of shit like that...just bring up paige, emma, and bayley and lets let the divas actually wrestle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Survivor Series 1987 on the app!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This best be decent, such a filler week.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This RAW has been close to a 3 hour piss break if I'm being real. 

I feel like Lesnar put me in the kimura at 8 pm and I still ain't tapped yet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



chargebeam said:


> Eva Marie... pins... Tamina Snuka?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck this belly button pierced red headed cunt...seriously. She is extremely unlikable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What was Kelly Kelly's finisher? The Facial?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Luke Harper vs Bryan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Nimbus said:


> Sad to see zigler in the mid card area. He was a champion not too long ago. Its just a matter of time before he feud with Zack ryder, primo, epico, morrison, etc.


TROLLING AT ITS FUCKING FINEST :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, so Bryan is a Smackdown guy now?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Indy match!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The KING :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Yes the king of kings is here everybody stand now


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ah, so Smackdown is where we get to see the best wrestler on the roster, gotcha


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Why the fuck is this chick winning matches on Raw while Paige and other are still in NXT.


Paige is "just jealous because she's not a Total Diva."
:troll


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol at that poor photoshop on Luke Harper's face.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Harper and Bryan now? What about Rowan? lol they're basically telling us who they know is the better wrestler of that group.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Heres the GOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Homegirl finally got it right.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BOW DOWN TO DA FUCKIN KING

:trips


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> What was Kelly Kelly's finisher? The Facial?


:dance


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wish my stream wasn't broken for this...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wasn't thirsty till Steph came out with that power suit. :kobe4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> What was Kelly Kelly's finisher? The Facial?


The roll-up lol.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> Why the fuck is this chick winning matches on Raw while Paige and other are still in NXT.


Who knows. The Paige/Emma stuff is better than anything we've seen from the divas on the main show in years.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No pop for Steph and her boy toy


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I wonder if Show gets pissed off, and knocks out Stephanie trying to hit Triple H hmm.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

inB4 "Vanilla Midget" Comments


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What do you see Chris Griffin?

*Chris staring at Steph* 

Two Ds and an ego.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Harper and Bryan now? What about Rowan? lol they're basically telling us who they know is the better wrestler of that group.


Rowan is the Roman Reigns of the group - means we won't see singles matches from him for a long time.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No shield tonight?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DA GAME :mark: 

:hhh2


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show is THAT over in 2013. :lmao :show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*They need to make Aksana relevant. *


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cant wait for kane to chokeslam this guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show not as over as Punk or Bryan confirmed.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the fuck are they chanting for The Big Show? Shut the fuck up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If Kane doesn't come out during this i'm gonna be pissed. They tease us with him unmasking on Raw and they better not leave us hanging for another week.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hilarious: Big Shows suits > Vince McMahon suits.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane vs Big Show at SS?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And now heres the Big Show


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Are we sure this ain't early 2000?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

get kane out here already


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Law and Order: WWE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*GIVE ME BACK MY SON!*


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Killing myself if he wants a title match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is so unsettling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SP103 said:


> Hilarious: Big Shows suits > Vince McMahon suits.





Well, we know for sure Big Show's suits are custom made. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He'll ask for a title match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey, why the pink ropes? We're in November.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What charisma from Show!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










*THE WRESTLING GODDESS *

:troll


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is going to be such shit.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

calm down triple h


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show "I want a broom"

Triple H "you want a shovel while you're at it? ITS ALL I HAVE LEFT DAMN IT!"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How is he broke yet can afford Giant suits?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Give him an iron clad contract... that'll never go wrong!*


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show now doing the cheesy lines...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *GIVE ME BACK MY SON!*


*GET OFF MY PLANE!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I thought he said sell his dick.
I clutched my invisible pearls.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This has to be some sort of Big Show retirement storyline right? His last hurrah?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is garbage


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:ti does show know what "money troubles" means?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> Nah, you're stating an oversensitive assumption. It's okay.


Tell you what, if you can find even one remotely positive comment you posted in, say, the last month of RAW discussion threads, I'll gladly admit I was wrong, and blame that on selective memory from yours truly. 

Not holding my breath though 

(You know, or not. Life's too short to bicker about the small stuff. Enjoy the rest of the show!)

And now, let's see if we get a decent finish to this show... dazzle me WWE. Dazzle me.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show has to beat someone for his job bla bla bla (Kane)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thought Trips was gonna say "Sell your dick" :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Really hoping this Kane comes out tonight


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hey Big Show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well Big Show, you could always go to TNA, right?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Im so mad the Big Show got shoehorned into this storyline


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show wants his Ry back? Dafuq?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeelHelmsley the GOAT.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Stick it straight up your candy ass :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Here comes the survivor series main event setup....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show 'I have no money'

Guess he just found that suit on the street.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane to come out and chokeslam Big Show. Pretty obvious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My god Steph is such a MILF


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cue stealing someone else's catchphrase too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show stealing DBry's YES chants? :fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Iron Clad Contract just means that you can't get fired within 5 days of notice! :trips2:vince5


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show stealing :bryan chant.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And people say Cena steals people's shit. :ti :ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Everyone ripping off DB


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

cry Bryan marks cry


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

On the + side, at least we haven't seen the Miz's cunt face tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show stole DB's catchphrase...wow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Banned for life and then gets his job back :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show stealing the Bryan's chant, fuck off you fat ass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Paige is "just jealous because she's not a Total Diva."
> :troll


:deebo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The fuck..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show with dat gimmick infringement.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

SSC. Stop Stealing Chants


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why is this douche stealing the YES chants?


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can't believe that this whole fucking storyline was to get Show over. inb4 he turns heel and none of this even matters.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Haha Big Show stealing Daniel Bryan's chant :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show stealing the YES chants because he was getting a tepid reaction.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Slow doing the Yes chants fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did Big Show just have a Sid moment?

"I don't have any money problems...I don't have any money!" Uh...that's kind of a problem. 

LOOK AT ME, EVERYONE! I'M SO COOL! VAGRANCY IS WHERE IT'S AT! :show


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And he takes Daniel Bryans chant as well. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show vs Orton at Survivor Series? That's the demand?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show got his Job back


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:ti Steph


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show, the face of the WWE? Oh lawdy!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Gotta be fucking kidding me...he stole the Yes chants!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show stop stealing the yes you jackass!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao

This storyline. God, is this awful. These are the mongs writing the shows.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh hell no. They are not going there. Do not give me the face of the WWE bullshit. NO.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ask. and you shall receive.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

SHIELD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Shield finally getting a pop

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Save us Shield


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane incoming....


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So people still wanna argue that the YES chant isnt what got Bryan over? Big Show just got the same exact pop from it without Bryan anywhere in sight LOL


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Awwwww shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

if big show is broke how did he afford a semi-truck


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YES YES YES!!!


THE SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They goto commercial? fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Finally The Shield!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Commercial?!?!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A commercial break!
I just don't know :lmao

:lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking commercials? fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

BREAK! WTF IS GOING ON!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is this some kind of trickery!?!?!??!?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

...commercial break


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is absolute trash.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ads now? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh finally, ma boys!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A FUCKING COMMERCIAL?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What a great time for a commercial break.





:cornette :cornette :cornette


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"Have you looked in the mirror?" :lmao

Commercial break BAH GAWD


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show is really over with his new catchphrase!

You all just can't see that he's the future! :vince5


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Send SHIELD out, then cut to a break.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

........and BAM! straight to commercial.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They go to commercial NOW?? :frustrate


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Commercial break in the middle of a promo? :ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like shield turning on hhh finally. Probably at vkm's direction.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this is horrible


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Great spot for a fucking commercial break X.X

>WWE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How has no one in the audience dressed up like the Shield yet and followed them down the stairs?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Terrible segment gets a commercial break*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow a commercial in the middle of a main event segment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao COMMERCIALS.

Fucking...I don't know.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE meddling in our affairs...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This isn't TNA :/


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My god they went to COMMERCIAL at 11:00 PM EST? My WWE stock is going to be toilet paper tomorrow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Bearodactyl said:


> Tell you what, if you can find even one remotely positive comment you posted in, say, the last month of RAW discussion threads, I'll gladly admit I was wrong, and blame that on selective memory from yours truly.
> 
> Not holding my breath though
> 
> ...


If she posted anything about Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose you might have to admit you're wrong then.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

COMMERCIAL BREAK 5 MINUTES BEFORE THE OVERRUN :hhh2 :vince5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The worst time for a commercial break


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What's at stake, show? You got your job back. They can put you against whoever they want :drake1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so they moved DB back to mid carder for this??? and this is best for business?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Sorry, Big Show. The WWE already have a face of the company.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Shield face turn incoming? :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuckkckkckckckckkckckckkckckckck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't know anything anymore :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Build suspense for main event ... Reaches paramount point ... AD BREAK ... WWE LOGIC!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Legasee said:


> :deebo


Get used to it, that's what they'll be saying if she does show up. 
Sad but true.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so it wasn't the YES chant's that made bryan seem popular was it:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show sounded like an idiot... "Is this ah... trick?" *shield music playing*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did they seriously just cut to commercial?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

................. dumb ads still on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Commercials are best for business, people!


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

R U FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's going to 11pm before the commercials are over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shield to turn face then Kane to destroy all 3 to close?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Guns don't work in the vacuum of space.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



RyanPelley said:


> How has no one in the audience dressed up like the Shield yet and followed them down the stairs?


THI!

Been thinking about that for a while lol.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lets bring this guy out already


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Can Triple H deliver a retort? What is Big Show going to say? This great segement continues as Raw rolls on, Live! :cole3


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Commercial break maineventing raw like a boss.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This whole clusterfuck...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

He got his job back _before_ The Shield came out... they can do whatever they fuck they want now, Show. NONE OF THIS MAKES ANY SENSE!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:cole3: As we are back from commercial break, The Shield are still making their way to the ring to attack The Big Show!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










This company...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> What's at stake, show? You got your job back. They can put you against whoever they want :drake1


Technically he didn't say he'd end the lawsuit and he did want something else. It's still head-shaking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> If she posted anything about Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose you might have to admit you're wrong then.


And that's why I'm not even going to entertain his/her whack argument. Breathing down my neck that hard and they never noticed the thirst? Please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE is basically gonna use the Yes catchphrase with any wrestler as a quick way to get the fans on their side chanting with them, that way it looks as if they're over. Basically its a cheap pop now, like Foley saying the name of the town they're in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



doctor doom said:


> so it wasn't the YES chant's that made bryan seem popular was it:lmao:lmao:lmao


Exactly. It was Bryan himself.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

COMMERCIAL?! RIGHT NOW?! SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Man do I love that COD commercial. The song, Vegas :mark:, Megan Fox too. Won't be getting the game though, kinda tired atm.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So what are The Shield doing during the break, circling the ring making meanie faces?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This storyline is horrible.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This storyline is contorting itself into weird shapes...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



doctor doom said:


> so it wasn't the YES chant's that made bryan seem popular was it:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lol It was JUST the chants.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show won all the titles. Exclusive app is exclusive.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*What time does Impact air at guys?*


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Commercial placement is to get people to download the app


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A commercial main events over Daniel Bryan :HHH2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

GO HOME WWE YOU ARE DRUNK.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is the first time I'm actually glad I've downloaded the WWE App.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*There was no hand shake so the deal isn't finished 


... now..... SHAKE MY HAND!*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

dat Breaking Bad reference


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

To make us all feel a little bit better


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

"TREAD LIGHTLY"


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Nice Breaking Bad reference. "Tread lightly"


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Lol :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The Big Show is main eventing in 2013. That alone should tell you enough about the state of this company and the people who run it.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Your best course would be to tread lightly.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Breaking Bad reference


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh my god..... no... for the love of god...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HEISENSHOW


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *There was no hand shake so the deal isn't finished
> 
> 
> ... now..... SHAKE MY HAND!*


:hbk2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh, how unpredictable, Show wants Orton... No-one saw this coming fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Don't sully Breaking Bad by referencing it, WWE.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show at Survivor Series? Please no.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hunter not giving a fuck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Strong words from a strong man. Captain Insane-O."


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show is terrible holy fuck, just end this already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait, all show wants is a WWE title match? Get something good man.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show thinks he deserves a title shot? :kobe


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

commercial break kill the crowd nosie


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:bron3 I have tickets for Survivor Series. Big Show to main event it?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big show just spit in HHH's mouth. This is getting kinky.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This shit sucks


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

VKM time?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

this storyline sucks


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Paul "White" :heis


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is where Kane needs to come


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Convoluted mess.
This..is..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, uh, what was the point of The Shield coming out?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane to attack from behind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*:lmao this shit can't get any worse.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HHH ruins everything


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So I guess Bryan isn't the picture anymore?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show vs Orton?! What have we done to deserve this punishment?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I hate Big Show's 'arrogant voice' 

horrible delivery


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane's coming.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This Sandow/Regal like Big Show speaking Legalesse is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I HAVE A FEELING SOMETHING HAPPENED ON THE WWE APP


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kill him Kane


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show :buried :trips2


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> :bron3 I have tickets for Survivor Series. Big Show to main event it?


Yup. You lucky bastard. :cheer


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Shield to turn on HHH?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Didn't we have this match a couple of months ago at Extreme Rules?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is the worst main event segment since Cena lathering BBQ sauce on Cole. Can anyone else name something that's been this bad?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

where the fuck is kane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

All this for a match?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And there we have it. Big Show Vs Orton. 

Fuck this and anybody who thinks this is good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Show is not funny at all.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bust Show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Benny Hill music.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ugh, this shit is appalling.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show's good at delivering lines :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show stealing Bryan's YES chants is ridiculous.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

someone kill this bastard


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

God Show... :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

if kane doesnt come out ill be angry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So, where did the Shield go?


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan gets dropped out of the title picture and gets replaced by The fucking Big Show. Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



unDASHING said:


> I HAVE A FEELING SOMETHING HAPPENED ON THE WWE APP


IF ONLY SOMEONE COULD TEACH ME HOW TO DOWNLOAD IT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Now Big Show has a Southern Accent?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ok why did SHIELD come down to the ring??


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ShaWWE said:


> So I guess Bryan isn't the picture anymore?


no LOL. he was a flavor of the month like i said.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LMAO! WHAT !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Punkholic said:


> Show vs Orton?! What have we done to deserve this punishment?!


cheering for daniel bryan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck this shit, looks like SS is gonna suck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Unbelievable.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And the WWE is running house shows in Canada during the Holiday season. Prepare for a new low attendance record, WWE.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They should be using Dexter season 8 quotes instead to match the quality of this segment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show sweating like a hog over a promo.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did Big Show just leave the ring and walk all the way up to the top of the ramp just to come back to the ring? WTF am I watching?!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:show


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YOU HAVE YOUR MATCH AT SURVIVOR SERIES! 

Damn. Show needs to get his ears checked.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I WATCHED FOR KANE!!!!! :cussin:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*SHAKE MY HAND!*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This fucking angle has been HORRIBLE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*










Suck it Hunter


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did he just steal from sheamus as well?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



chargebeam said:


> Yup. You lucky bastard. :cheer


Don't troll us. I'm inches away from putting them up on stubhub. Oh wait they are selling for under face value. What a shocker.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane incoming...or not


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

No kane?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck sake where's Kane?!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

It's 11:04 :lmao

STAHP

STAHP


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Compete? with what time?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*looking at the time* 

Hmmmmm


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cmon hhh it's almost out of time... :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

lol what is this a dark match


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE Creative: We need to push new main eventers. 
Vince: Push Big Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

did the show buy off the shield?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> IF ONLY SOMEONE COULD TEACH ME HOW TO DOWNLOAD IT


:cole3


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

4 hours RAW :hhh3


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Starting a match at 11:05?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Randy Orton is main eventing after all.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

My face during this past few minutes of Big Show jokes: :trips


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh one more match at 5 past 11 with Big Show in a suit? I'm sure this will last long. 

And how does Big Show not have a choice? Has Show's new contract been signed already? I don't think so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow, this is all kinds of awful.

Amateur hour up in here.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did they forget about Kane?? He is supposed to be in their power!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Over time for this. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dat overrun!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WWE taking this Daylight Savings Time thing way too far. :ti :ti


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



DarkStark said:


> *SHAKE MY HAND!*


Your signature makes me wish I was watching Game of Thrones instead.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

15 minutes of shitty Big Show & Triple H back and forth followed by an even shittier 4 on 1 handicap match that last about 90 seconds.

Worst main event in a long time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And this is why I decided to cancel my plans of ordering SS...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Ummm does the wwe realize it's 11:05...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So 4 knockout punches and ring the bell.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Worst angle of the fucking year.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Epic swerve better be incoming

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Where the fuck is Kane?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Does nobody realise that Raw goes till quarter past EVERY WEEK?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't... What?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The 3-man tag match should've been the main event, not this crock.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

DAT SPEAR!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How can anyone not view Hunter as the babyface? All his intensity, his emotion, seriousness, I WILL LEAVE YOU IN A PUDDLE OF YOUR OWN BLOOD...and Big Slow is doing shit like "IS THAT YOUR FINAL ANSWER?" Ugh...

Seriously, Hunter deserves sainthood just for sitting there and not punching that smiling fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Is this real life?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

A dark match on television :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Beat the shit out of him so he doesn't get a title match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thank you, Reigns.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Please don't tear his shirt off, we don't need to see Fat Show...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Does nobody realise that Raw goes till quarter past EVERY WEEK?


Not even close.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They should take his shoes off and hit him over the head. I'd love that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ShaWWE said:


> So I guess Bryan isn't the picture anymore?


Nope. Looks like Bryan's time is up for now


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> How can anyone not view Hunter as the babyface? All his intensity, his emotion, seriousness...and Big Slow is doing shit like "IS THAT YOUR FINAL ANSWER?" Ugh...
> 
> Seriously, Hunter deserves sainthood just for sitting there and not punching that smiling fuck.


CAN YA SAY THAT AGAIN? :show #Jokes #Smiling #NotCryingAtLeast #DownloadTheFuckingWWEApp


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Easy guys he has to get that suit back to Rent-A-Center tomorrow.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Roman Fucking Reigns :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Glad to see this angle is being used to build up a new star


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> How can anyone not view Hunter as the babyface? All his intensity, his emotion, seriousness...and Big Slow is doing shit like "IS THAT YOUR FINAL ANSWER?" Ugh...
> 
> Seriously, Hunter deserves sainthood just for sitting there and not punching that smiling fuck.


This isn't the first time they've done one talent holds the WWE hostage... CM Punk and McMahon, Brock and Triple H, now Big Show and Triple H... it always comes off as obnoxious


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

No swerve? Color me disappointed.

Edit: Well....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This..is.wow.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

YEEEEEEEES


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

If kane doesnt come out...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KANE IN A SUIT!!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao!!!...


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I knew Kane would come out in a suit! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Kane!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

COPORATE KANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL LOL LOL :lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*:lmao "who the??" :lmao*


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

OMG!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

and just when it can't get worse

we get corp kane


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

loooooooooooooool


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK DID THEY DO TO KANE?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I CAN'T BREATHE :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, that was badass. WAIT KORP KANE!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHY?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao Kane in a suit. Fuck all ya'll


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

LOL


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANE!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Cole doesn't even recognise Kane's theme, fucking hell!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane in a suit? :lmao :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Hahahahahaha Kane in a suit! :lmao


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CITIZEN KANE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KANE!!! :mark:


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:mark: THE CORPORATE BIG RED MACHINE :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Korporate Kane


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Monday Night Raw...longer than a $55 PPV.....OH SHIT....CORPORATE KANE!!!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KANE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That's Kane. That's Kane! WTF did they do to KANE!
THEY RUIN KANE!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Monster lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

KANE IN A SUIT HOLY SHIT IT'S HAPPENED


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

kane... in a suit? wtf?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

what the fuck... where is towel kane


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao CORPORATE KANE!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Libertarian Kane to the rescue! :ti


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wut


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Kane!!!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They even put a suit on him!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao

Fuck yes!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane in a suit? :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Kane can wear a suit, but Orton can't


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANEEEE


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti

THIS is officially the best RAW ever.

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why the fuck is Big Show topless?

GLEN JACOBS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Korporate Kane :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol KANE in a suit? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANE!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

oh hey it's Joseph ark err Kane


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane in a suit and tie? Is this real life


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The scariest Kane of all time


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

We finally got that politician Kane gimmick.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WTF!! Corporate Kane?? IN A SUIT


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CITIZEN KANE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh wow.. there is just no end to how wrong that is!! :lol :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is.. Wrestlecrap


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Kane


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANE!!! LOL!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane went Full Joseph Parks on us


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

the fuck :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

CORPORATE KANE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHWELLGKDJSKLASDFKLJASDKFKLJASDFKJLASK;DFJ;ASDF


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

*Kane... GET THE TAB.... CHAIRS!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show getting killed :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

.....I....
..


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They have officially ruined Kane


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I am not sure if i love this Kane or what is going on .


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's fucking hilarious!

Reigns turn?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Korp Kane like reverse Abyss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm voting for Kane tomorrow. New Mayor of Boston :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wait RAW still on??

:lmao


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So Kane has become their bitch?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big show taking on a train..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao fpalm

This company.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Corporate Kane directing traffic :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Them empty seats!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fucking Kane is in a suit :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane looking like Kelsey Grammer on BOSS :ti :ti :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THATS GOTTA BE KANE! THATS GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

and the WWE thinks that crap will get buy rates over Daniel Bryan as champion?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Where's Reigns?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Dear God! It's Glen Jacobs!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

HE'S GOING THROUGH THE.....DAMN TABLE!

Orton forgetting his lines again? :HHH2 :rko2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane just an assassin


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

THIS IS SOME 1999 RUSSO BOOKING.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is where TNA realizes beating WWE won't be as hard as before.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why aren't the Rhodes Family helping Big Show?


----------



## DeadmanInc316 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:taker

Wth you do to my little brother?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

They've just saved RAW :kane


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wow... Kane's character can never recover from this lmaoooooo 

RIP monster kane


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This really is horrendous. Fuck WWE, seriously.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This angle can officially go fuck itself.


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Fuck this company.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:StephenA :shaq Why do I even bother...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

WHAT...THE....FUCK? So Kane says "The monster is yours to control" then he jsut goes normal and becomes a corporate guy in a suit? So wheres the monster that she can supposedly control now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Did Kane go back to Dentistry?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is one of the worst Raws of the year but fuck me I did not see Kane coming out in a suit :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thanks again.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wheres bryan, punk and the rhodes?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane be on that Suit & Tie shit, tied shit, tied. :lmao


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

The only good thing that can come out of this is that Big Show is too injured to fight at Survivor Series.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Show sweating his ass off :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lol at Reigns


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What...the...fuck...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane in a fucking suit. Shit ain't real.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

so where is daniel bryan, or punk or cena while all this is going on


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:ti AMAZING.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

:lmao at Show's useless fat ass going through a table.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That should be Bryan, Punk or Cena laid there


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I can't even look at suit Kane in the WWE without laughing to tears.. it's just wrong :lol:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok, now we have to have Korporate Kane vs. American Badass Taker at WMXXX.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So uh... why was Kane here?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is fucking Big Show topless? fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

This is WWE logic:

:HHH : I RUN THIS COMPANY, I WILL DO WHAT'S BEST FOR IT, HOW DARE YOU RUIN MY SHOW! This is the man we're supposed to despise...

:show : DERP I'm broke, got no job, I'm impotent and I ain't even mad! This is the man we're supposed to sympathize with...


I will say, Corporate Kane is pretty awesome, though :kane


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show looking like a beached whale. :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well, this show sucked


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> WHAT...THE....FUCK? So Kane says "The monster is yours to control" then he jsut goes normal and becomes a corporate guy in a suit? So wheres the monster that she can supposedly control now?


Think that's Joseph Park out there brah. :dance Be patient


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Okay well...this raw...was something...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

and no crowd reaction they didn't even care, i guess they all left for the exists


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'll never take Kane serious again unless he's like some silent torturing bastard


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Daniels, Punk and Cena when home early??


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So that's the SS Main Event then..

Shield, Orton & Kane v Big Show, ? ? ? ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Bryan should have came out and kneed Show for taking his main event spot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Awesome beat down. :lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

hopefully this filler ends at the Survivor Series.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Promos already boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Oh man, what a mindfuck this storyline is. WOW.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

So instead of a relentless monster we get fucking Glen Jacobs in a suit. Fucking great.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Triple H and Big Show, closing a Raw episode in 2013.

FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

And they wonder why PPV's have low buyrates fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Natsuke said:


> This is where TNA realizes beating WWE won't be as hard as before.


And yet...............


Don't know what it says when the most memorable thing on a show is Kane in a suit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Big Show looking like a beached whale. :ti


:ti


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Like I said

Glad to see this angle is being used to build up a new star like the Big Show


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*






:kane :kane


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Big Show's attorney will probably get them for assault. Calling it now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

well that was… ummm… not exactly what I would call entertaining. Bless their hearts.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Good raw tonight, very entertaining.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane looks like a doctor who's a serial killer.

Corporate Kane is Kane's version of The Undertaker's American Badass gimmick, big and major departure's from their original supernatural personas/gimmicks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane in a suit was the highlight of this show. I think I'm in the minority but that was brilliant. :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was awesome! :mark: VINCE IS THE DEVIL! HE'S DIRECTING THE WYATTS. KANE IS HIS DOUBLE AGENT SENT TO SPY ON STEPHANIE AND TRIPLE H.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Corporate Kane looks like he's part of the Board of Directors.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the hell happened to the product of this summer?!!! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT?!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I'm kind of speechless at what has happened.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> and no crowd reaction they didn't even care, i guess they all left for the exists


Get the sugar daddy out your ear.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

RAW goes to 11:10pm when HHH involved :HHH


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I don't watch for 2 weeks and miss this much shit? Why the fuck is Kane in a suit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Thanks God it's over...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> To make us all feel a little bit better


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Snapdragon said:


> Like I said
> 
> Glad to see this angle is being used to build up a new star like the Big Show


yeah and that bald guy who came out in the suit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Meh


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Kane is unmasked and in a suit to promote the film he is appearing in.

This is what happens when you demote talent like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk... Stuck with fueds like Cena v Del Rio and Orton v Big Show!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That last segment was all kinds of bad. I guess I'll check out my DVR tomorrow for Bryan and Punk, but from what I've seen, this show was shit. unk3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Wonder what kane will wrestle in, be weird to have an outfit with like autopsy scars on it.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Citizen Kane


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Seriously Kane like that just well.. It was the best thing about that entire thing haha!

If any of these are the "Devil" does this mean the Corporation also has the Wyatts >.<. That is a lot of guys so i am thinking a few big names or a major face turn needs to happen....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> I don't watch for 2 weeks and miss this much shit? Why the fuck is Kane in a suit?


Because he realizes what's best for business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Natsuke said:


> This is where TNA realizes beating WWE won't be as hard as before.


This is where TNA should be punching themselves in the dicks for having all the damn talent in the world and having a chance to produce quality shit but fumbling for the last year.

This fuckery.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



finalnight said:


> Ok, now we have to have Korporate Kane vs. American Badass Taker at WMXXX.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No please


----------



## Aboutreika18 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

H.I.M. said:


> So instead of a relentless monster we get fucking Glen Jacobs in a suit. Fucking great.


Glen Jacobs and John Layfield can form a tag team called the Million Dollar Patriots.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

How is Kane supposed to be a monster when he is wearing a suit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What the hell happened to the product of this summer?!!! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT?!!!


Its what happens when HHH gets involved. We go from DB going clean over Cena to this.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

There definitely needs to be a "Corporate Kane" Discussion Thread

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Arthurgos said:


> Seriously Kane like that just well.. It was the best thing about that entire thing haha!
> 
> If any of these are the "Devil" does this mean the Corporation also has the Wyatts >.<. That is a lot of guys so i am thinking a few big names or a major face turn needs to happen....



Well there's Sheamus to return, Jericho?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

That was the final draft.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

I see the Bryan marks are really letting the tears come out tonight


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

God this mcmahon family angle is trash. Luckily theyre using it to get over up and coming newcomers like randy orton, hhh, and big show. Say what you will about john cena but he is far more entertaining than randy orton.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Why is WWE pushing Big Show in 2013 is beyond me.

You have guys like Punk, Bryan, Kidd, Cesaro, Ziggler, even Ryder for fuck's sake, waiting in the back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Well, seems like the WWE Title match at SS will suck.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> This is where TNA should be *punching themselves in the dicks*...


Not into that kinda action but :lmao



Amber B said:


> That was the final draft.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> How is Kane supposed to be a monster when he is wearing a suit?


He will be the monster to your financial nightmares. :troll


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*

Think it's safe to say last week was better than this. Kane in a suit was the highlight of the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Oh man, what a mindfuck this storyline is. WOW.




:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

So much for building survivor series back up that was terrible


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*










It's the only thing that would really make this storyline work.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Monday Night Garbage.

0.0001/10 is my rating.

And the .0001 is for Randy Ortons promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stone Hot said:


> I see the Bryan marks are really letting the tears come out tonight


Open your eyes. It's far from Bryan marks. It's about 99.9% of the entire forum laughing at your boy :HHH2 not being able to book shit. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its what happens when HHH gets involved. We go from DB going clean over Cena to this.


nope. DB is just on hold until wm season. Big Show is filler


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What the hell happened to the product of this summer?!!! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT?!!!


Shitty ratings and horrid PPV buy rates is what happened.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Corporate Kane has a ton of potential. He has the mic skills to make this thing work out wonderfully.

Otherwise, outside of Punk/Harper, Punk/Bryan finally being in the ring together ( :mark: ), a great Sandow promo backstage, and the 6-man tag... nothing special happened.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

I dont know why the hell I stayed for this?


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

So Bryan and Punk getting reduced to tag with Wyatts (love em but come on) so Big Show gets a title match? No interest in that match whatsoever.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Yeah I liked this
They have done this long story and character development but you all bitch because its show and not bryan
Im sorry but bryan is to small to make any of this seem cool. If they had done this exact beating on him he would have looked like the biggest bitch because of his size. With show he can go "nah I was just outnumbered" and still look credible, shit he got in a lot of believable offence.

Besides Cena/Cesaro/Reigns/Big E there is no one in the roster they could have pulled this off with


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If this is HHH's booking, pray VKM finds a Lazarus pit or something.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

What garbage. SS isn't even worth streaming.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

No one liked that ending? i thought that beat down was amazing lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stone Hot said:


> nope. DB is just on hold until wm season. Big Show is filler


The filler for SS should have been Daniel Bryan, Cody , Goldust, and Big Show vs HHH, Orton, Rollins and Reigns not this crap we are getting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

DAT ENDING! :rollins :reigns :ambrose rton2 :HHH2 :vince5 :cena5

MA BOYS DA SHIELD doing what they do best and that's KICK ASS and TAKE NAMES! :vince3 All of you IWC Hypocrites can seethe.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Think it's safe to say last week was better than this. Kane in a suit was the highlight of the night.


Hilight of the night and pop of the month was punk and Bryan in the ring together no need to watch past the opener ass back wards booking


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

People please calm down, do you really expect Orton to lose the title in one month to Big Show??? No he's just facing filler talent till Royal Rumble time rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Arcade said:


> He will be the monster to your financial nightmares. :troll


Thrill as he decimates your 401K!
Shudder as he downgrades your stocks!
Fill your pulse raise as he discusses the housing market!
Can you handle the last 20 min. when he unleashes the terror of him analyzing your Roth IRA?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Hopefully Kane goes with a libertarian gimmick to show how the excessive reach of the government works to the detriment of the company, the employees, and the general american public

Its not just income tax people, or even medicare, social security is easily the biggest drain on your money! The government not only takes the 15% on your paycheck, but demands the company matches that 15%, and that 15% is money they have to take into account when hiring you, which they can never pay you

Thats 30% of your income JUST ON SOCIAL SECURITY

WAKE UP PEOPLE

:kane :rand


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Stone Hot said:


> nope. DB is just on hold until wm season. Big Show is filler


Open your eyes, HHH has ruined everything. Daniel Bryan should be the WWE champ & focus of the show right now, not this Big Show/HHH fuckery.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Match wise it was a good Raw. Harper vs. Punk, Big E vs. Orton, and the 6 Man Tag were all good matches. Storywise, this was a filler Raw. The beatdown at the end was pretty cool to see, but other than that, nothing much happened.

Gotta wait until December for the superstar heads DLC in WWE 2K14 to create corporate unmasked Kane.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Monday Night Garbage.
> 
> 0.0001/10 is my rating.
> 
> And the .0001 is for Randy Ortons promo.


Why do you watch Raw? The matches were pretty good which is always great because Wresling Matters.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

I dont really mind Big Show being in the title picture. Since its just filler. People say it should be Bryan, but are we really gonna get Orton/Bryan for the 10th time? And the WWE Title picture is weak. You gotta save the best for Rumble-EC-Wrestlemania.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

That's gotta be Glenn. That's gotta be Glenn!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Stone Hot said:


> I see the Bryan marks are really letting the tears come out tonight


Nope. The angle sucks on its own merits. 

Steph buried Triple H making the final segment moot. For all the talk of Orton being a stooge for Triple H, Triple H himself was revealed to just be a stooge for the McMahons. And Big Show sounded like a blubbering idiot... "is this a... trick" while Shield music was playing. Underdogs people will get behind. Superheroes, sure, but not fat stupid idiots. 

Lawsuit angles always make everyone look like assholes. This angle is a mess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> The filler for SS should have been Daniel Bryan, Cody , Goldust, and Big Show vs HHH, Orton, Rollins and Reigns not this crap we are getting.


na were fine stop complaining and just enjoy it


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Can everyone stop bitching holy shit....I'd love for one of you to book major storylines along with a three hour show...Keep crying that Big Shows in the main event storyline once more please. How do you know this sin't his last feud before retiring? Calm down or stop watching. Thankyou


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

While this is cool and interesting in the short term it will be weird saying down the road when Kane is done that this was a part of his character progression.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Overall shit Raw, besides Khali VS Ryback. 

:troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



abrown0718 said:


> Vinnie Mac and Co. been putting out too many 40 degree shows lately. Let's hope they pick it up this week


was getting ready to say "guess it's another 40 degree show" until Glenn Jacobs, Esq. showed up :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What the hell happened to the product of this summer?!!! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT?!!!


:HHH2 happened.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Why do you watch Raw? The matches were pretty good which is always great because Wresling Matters.


I had nothing going on tonight so I gave it a chance, what a mistake that was.

I enjoyed the Orton/Big E match.

I've never been a big Punk fan, even dating back to when he first started to break through on ECW, and the Wyatt thing sucks to me so personally for me I didn't enjoy the match as much as some. (Punk's overrated in the ring anyways)

And fuck Cena, that match had some decent parts, things picked up at the end, but was meh up until then. It was alright I guess.

In fairness I'll change my rating.

0.0025/10

Mostly for the Orton stuff. Otherwise I come away from this show questioning why the fuck I just wasted 3 hours of my time. And praying to god no one saw me watching that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Anyone else think Kane looks just lie John C Reilly now?


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Why didn't the roster help Big Show like they did last week? This angle is just too fucking stupid.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

who wants to start hanging out in the TNA thread? My interest in WWE has finally been killed, and I've been trying to argue with Bruce Blitz for 2 years.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

The final angle didn't really get over well. This is the problem with using lawsuit angles in a fake environment. One segment they are pushing susan G whatever, next they are pretending to sued for millions...fans find it tough to be interested when they know the money at stake is just BS. This doesn't mean lawsuits can't never be done in wwe, it just needs to be excellently written with proper planning to be effective with viewers. This one certainly wasn't. Just dragged too much, smiling Big Show doing comedy was cringe-worthy and the "say it again" was almost like it was designed to suck the interest out of it. Didn't work. 

I do think the whole thing was a way to introduce corporate Kane as a character, the first half of it seemed like they just had time to fill.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Do yourselves a favor.

Remember back to when Kane was introduced as this hideous, 7 foot shell of a human being, burned in a terrible fire that killed his parents and raised in Paul Bearer's funeral home. He has to wear a metal mask and body suit to cover most of his deformed visage. This psychopath was born from pain and misery.

Then picture a regular guy in high school, driving home a drunk cheerleader and getting into an accident and sexually violating her corpse.

Now picture a man as a crying mess, broken up because the man who raised him has been kidnapped by a fellow superstar.

And finally, zoom forward to today where he trades in his fire and brimstone for a suit and WWE stocks.


Now realize that in the WWE world, all of these stories are somehow, some way the back story for the SAME guy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I had nothing going on tonight so I gave it a chance, what a mistake that was.
> 
> I enjoyed the Orton/Big E match.
> 
> ...


lol watching all 3 hours of raw :hayden3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



JasonLives said:


> I dont really mind Big Show being in the title picture. Since its just filler. People say it should be Bryan, but are we really gonna get Orton/Bryan for the 10th time? And the WWE Title picture is weak. You gotta save the best for Rumble-EC-Wrestlemania.


Bryan should have the title, and HHH should be trying to get it off him thinking he is not worthily, and DB would have moved on from Orton by now and could have been feuding with someone else.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



ajmaf625 said:


> Can everyone stop bitching holy shit....I'd love for one of you to book major storylines along with a three hour show...Keep crying that Big Shows in the main event storyline once more please. How do you know this sin't his last feud before retiring? Calm down or stop watching. Thankyou


So if you retire you automatically get one more big feud? Oh that makes it so much better.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Well, pretty shitty Raw. Hopefully, next week's will be much better.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



I know its Kojima said:


> God this mcmahon family angle is trash. Luckily theyre using it to get over up and coming newcomers like randy orton, hhh, and big show. Say what you will about john cena but he is far more entertaining than randy orton.


You mean the guy that botches every other move, no sells everything, & cuts promos to little kiddies? :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



NO! said:


> Why didn't the roster help Big Show like they did last week? This angle is just too fucking stupid.


Bryan 'has an issue' with the Wyatts.

Punk 'has an issue' with the Wyatts.

Cena was already done overcoming the odds.

Prime Time Players were too happy that Big Show was back to help.

Ziggler was just glad he won a match. 

etc etc.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

All the matches were great for what its worth. Fun RAW in my opinion. 

Corporate Kane's gonna be the lasting impression.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



SoupBro said:


> Why do you watch Raw? The matches were pretty good which is always great because Wresling Matters.



That you, Dixie? This is WWE, wrestling is like...lowest rung on the totem pole.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



ReDREDD said:


> lol watching all 3 hours of raw :hayden3


Oh no I had a backup plan.

I was playing Xbox through most of it at the same time. :


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe Smackdown will deliver.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Unreal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

I'm going to sound like_ that type of fan_ again but HHH finding his way into angles that really have no purpose of him being in it strikes again. It's a muddled mess and when I saw him on his cell phone tonight all distracted, I got Nash flashbacks.  

The irony of Punk and Bryan teaming up right now is not lost on me.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Thought it was a okey show. The wrestling was pretty good, atleast the matches that actually got some time. 
Too much stuff that just felt like filler. 

The main story doesnt intrest me ( EXCEPT CORPORATE KANE! ). But the beatdown was sweet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Some Total Nonstop Action tonight on Raw. Also some Total Nonstop Fuckery.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Oh no I had a backup plan.
> 
> I was playing Xbox through most of it at the same time. :


if you werent paying attention how can you know whether its good or not 

:banderas


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

That was really weird to see Kane come out wearing a suit.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> Bryan 'has an issue' with the Wyatts.
> 
> Punk 'has an issue' with the Wyatts.
> 
> ...


Punk, Bryan, and Cena weren't a part of the group that saved Show last week. I'm referring to the roster on the stage running to the ring and helping him. Apparently, they didn't care this time.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

so now they even did the thing where the Shield and Orton dominate the face in the ring, just like they did with Bryan..only guess what? Bryan never got to fight back, but Big Show does...Vince robbed us of something new and instead, gave us something old! Fucker! they're redoing everything all over again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

HAI GUYS!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



ReDREDD said:


> if you werent paying attention how can you know whether its good or not
> 
> :banderas


Oh I was.

I would see shit on my TV, and turn my head to the other TV. Don't worry, I did pause now and then. Mainly during the good stuff.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Oh I was.
> 
> I would see shit on my TV, and turn my head to the other TV. Don't worry, I did pause now and then. Mainly during the good stuff.


two tvs?

well watch out for mr billionaire here guys


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



KO Bossy said:


> That you, Dixie? This is WWE, wrestling is like...lowest rung on the totem pole.


Not really. With three hours, the past few months there's been awesome matches on TV, almost consistent everyweek. Ofcourse actual in-ring aspect is not prioritized over story and character development but that's just what makes pro-wrestling fun.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



NO! said:


> Punk, Bryan, and Cena weren't a part of the group that saved Show last week. I'm referring to the roster on the stage running to the ring and helping him. Apparently, they didn't care this time.


Fuck, I don't even remember who helped the Big Show last week. The Usos or something? Bottom line, there is no real reason kayfabe wise. This storyline has holes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else think Kane looks just lie John C Reilly now?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

4/10 Raw. mostly for Orton vs Big E & Orton's promo, Punk vs Harper, & the tag team match.

Everything else was filler shite.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

:kane Corporate Kane :kane

That's all that needs to be said about this RAW. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> So if you retire you automatically get one more big feud? Oh that makes it so much better.


Shawn feuded with Undertaker before he retired, Ric feuded with Shawn...plus its a filler feud my god lol Big Show vs Randy for what one ppv everyones bitching, but Daniel Bryan gets 3 shots and everyone cries when he loses


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> I'm going to sound like_ that type of fan_ again but HHH finding his way into angles that really have no purpose of him being in it strikes again. It's a muddled mess and when I saw him on his cell phone tonight all distracted, I got Nash flashbacks.
> 
> The irony of Punk and Bryan teaming up right now is not lost on me.


Finding his way? Entire corporate angle is about HHH. 


HHH vs Bryan WILL FUCKING HAPPEN, thats the big money match. Just be patient for fuck sake. Big show is/was/always a filler.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> I'm going to sound like_ that type of fan_ again but HHH finding his way into angles that really have no purpose of him being in it strikes again. It's a muddled mess and when I saw him on his cell phone tonight all distracted, I got Nash flashbacks.


Dude can't help himself. I think it's second natural to him when he's on TV.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Jof said:


> Finding his way? Entire corporate angle is about HHH.
> 
> 
> HHH vs Bryan WILL FUCKING HAPPEN, thats the big money match. Just be patient for fuck sake. Big show is/was/always a filler.


THANKGOD someone gets it lmaoo everyones crying meanwhile this storyline isn't even far from over.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Jof said:


> Finding his way? Entire corporate angle is about HHH.
> 
> 
> HHH vs Bryan WILL FUCKING HAPPEN, thats the big money match. Just be patient for fuck sake. Big show is/was/always a filler.


The defense that something is 'filler' bugs me because the only angle tonight was this fucking lawsuit angle. It was talked about, video package, on and on. Didn't feel like filler to me even if it may be in the bigger picture. Because of the ppv structure, filler ends up taking over.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: 11/4 Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts. The Corporate Libertarian Monster is Unleashe*

Rodgers ends the game with TWO sacks in the meantime


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



ajmaf625 said:


> Shawn feuded with Undertaker before he retired, Ric feuded with Shawn...plus its a filler feud my god lol Big Show vs Randy for what one ppv everyones bitching, but Daniel Bryan gets 3 shots and everyone cries when he loses


Differences are that the Flair/HBK feud wasn't main event & it involved a legend & the HBK/Taker feud was at Wrestlemania and involved retirement. This is November and whether you want to call it a filler feud or not it's pretty bad. Plus the match it's leading up to is going to be bad.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*

Raw started off boring. Seemed like a lot of filler matches. The Heyman bit was better than the matches preceding it lol. Damn I miss Heyman already.

Great ending :mark:


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



NO! said:


> Punk, Bryan, and Cena weren't a part of the group that saved Show last week. I'm referring to the roster on the stage running to the ring and helping him. Apparently, they didn't care this time.


Well its not standard defined rule that fellow babyfaces should help each other everyweek. WWE has never pushed anything like that. It happened last week, because they were ring-side and they have their problems with the shield, Orton also ran them down on the mic before before Big show entered, making them mad..in kayfabe obviously. 

Basically, its not their job to help Big show everyweek. Besides Big Show put himself in that position demanding to meet in the ring instead of office. 




checkcola said:


> Fuck, I don't even remember who helped the Big Show last week. The Usos or something? Bottom line, there is no real reason kayfabe wise. This storyline has holes.



You're finding plot-holes because you're desperately looking for it, ignoring the kayfabe aspect of the story.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Jof said:


> Finding his way? Entire corporate angle is about HHH.
> 
> 
> HHH vs Bryan WILL FUCKING HAPPEN, thats the big money match. Just be patient for fuck sake. Big show is/was/always a filler.



A filler feud is Cena vs ADR, Orton vs ADR, Cena vs Ziggler, Cena vs Sandow.
A filler feud is not having the entire show revolve around it, beginning, middle and end, for the last month leading into the next month.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



checkcola said:


> The defense that something is 'filler' bugs me because the only angle tonight was this fucking lawsuit angle. It was talked about, video package, on and on. Didn't feel like filler to me even if it may be in the bigger picture. Because of the ppv structure, filler ends up taking over.


No, you're looking at this wrong. They ran the entire thing in one single episode with replays and recaps, promos and what not, as opposed to dragging for weeks which they would have done if it was the bigger picture. 

Big Show is just filler, don't worry about it.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Corporate Kane actually sounds like it might be entertaining, will have to look that up tomorrow. Abyss didn't showcase how talented he truly was until he became the Joseph Park character so I hope to see the same happen for Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



Amber B said:


> A filler feud is Cena vs ADR, Orton vs ADR, Cena vs Ziggler, Cena vs Sandow.
> A filler feud is not having the entire show revolve around it, beginning, middle and end, for the last month leading into the next month.


I meant Filler as in temporary feud before the big one. The big one here obviously is Bryan vs HHH which shouldn't happen until Rumble atleast.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Please PLESE let AJ be on the show!!!!!! It's seeming unlikely now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah. She (and most likely Kaitlyn and the other Divas) doesn't want cameras in their personal lives or something like that.

& The fact that some idiots actually gave a shit about The Bella Twins & Ariel beating AJ/Tamina/Aksana. :lmao Some people are sad.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts - 11/04/13*



ajmaf625 said:


> Shawn feuded with Undertaker before he retired, Ric feuded with Shawn...plus its a filler feud my god lol Big Show vs Randy for what one ppv everyones bitching, but Daniel Bryan gets 3 shots and everyone cries when he loses


Well, its most likely gonna be two PPVs.

Cant see them doing anything new for TLC. Seems natural that they will do another match with a gimmick attached to it. Thats usually what TLC is. Its Survivor Series matches with gimmicks. 


But I dont really mind it. It does kinda suck that its even something called a "filler feud" in this age when wrestling really have to deliver. 
And it doesnt help Orton/Show is not gonna be good. 

The WWE Title picture is limited. Right now its Orton/Show/Bryan/Punk. Bryan has had his shots and it kinda feels like they are saving Punk and Bryan for something bigger down the line. So kinda stuck with Orton/Show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corp. Kane is only good for a mid carder feud not for a main event feud when you have two guys like DB and Punk in a current mid card feud.

The main attraction should not surround guys who were popular in the 90s (HHH, Kane, Big Show, Orton).

This isn't WCW this is how WCW went under for booking crap like this.

At least if there was a brand split we could have SD with guys like DB, Punk Ziggler, Sandow,etc putting on good story lines and going for the WHC.

It feels like we are in 1997 again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/4 Raw is Gringos and Bath Salts. The Corporate Libertarian Monster is Unleashe*



Jean0987654321 said:


> Rodgers ends the game with TWO sacks in the meantime


....Seneca Wallace you mean??


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*shakes head* now they've blown it. its as if those 9 beat downs in a row for Bryan never happened..as if those Raws with Cena gone are erased now..they're starting over again...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> *shakes head* now they've blown it. its as if those 9 beat downs in a row for Bryan never happened..as if those Raws with Cena gone are erased now..they're starting over again...


yep and they dropped the DB vs HBK thing as well.

its the summer of punk all over again.


HHH screw up another perfect opportunity to get a guy to main event (near Cena) status


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

What does WCW mess from the 90s have do with this? CM Punk had over 430 days of WWE title reign, Bryan was still the focus of RAW until last week, even made Shawn Michaels tap. Cody Rhodes, The shield, The Usos, The Wyatts, Real Americans, Sandow, Fundango, even Ryback...all of them getting plenty of TV time with excellent matches and consistent character development.

One fucking week Bryan is not in the spotlight, and you act like WWE is going down like WCW. What a fucking joke!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Corp. Kane is only good for a mid carder feud not for a main event feud when you have two guys like DB and Punk in a current mid card feud.
> 
> *The main attraction should not surround guys who were popular in the 90s (HHH, Kane, Big Show, Orton*).
> 
> ...


yes orton was pretty huge in the attitude era

shame dwayne's politics kept him down back then


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jof said:


> What does WCW mess from the 90s have do with this? CM Punk had over 430 days of WWE title reign, Bryan was still the focus of RAW until last week, even made Shawn Michaels tap. Cody Rhodes, The shield, The Usos, The Wyatts, Real Americans, Sandow, Fundango, even Ryback...all of them getting plenty of TV time with excellent matches and consistent character development.
> 
> One fucking week Bryan is not in the spotlight, and you act like WWE is going down like WCW. What a fucking joke!


You really have no clue.

This started long before last week. They basically a month or so ago took the Focus for DB vs the Corp and put in the Big show vs the corp.
Then instead of DB finally getting the title they screw him over AGAIN and have Orton win at the PPV and now DB is sent down to mid carder feud with Punk.

And sure Punk had a 434 day title feud and how many PPVs did he lose after having that title reign? Then what did they do stuck him in a mid card feud with Ryback who sucks and now he is still in the mid card with the Wyatts.

You have two top stars stuck in the mid card while Old farts like HHH, Kane and the Big show are all in the main event. And you have Two guys that have close to 30 world title reigns between them as your top two champions.

How does that not sound like WCW?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The main attraction should not surround guys who were popular in the 90s (HHH, Kane, Big Show, Orton).


Orton was popular in the 90s? :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton was popular in the 90s? :ti


Orton started in 2000s I was speaking more of the other guys.

But still that was 13 years ago. In 2002 or so he got put with Flair and HHH in evolution and was a made man.

You know what I mean. Randy Orton was in game cube WWF video games. You get the point.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince said so himself Bryan did not draw at SUMMERSLAM. Therefore he got the boot, at least for the time being. Putting Bryan and Punk in a feud with the Wyatts is good. They wont become stale. I am sure they will be major items in the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA 2014.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really have no clue.
> 
> This started long before last week. They basically a month or so ago took the Focus for DB vs the Corp and put in the Big show vs the corp.
> Then instead of DB finally getting the title they screw him over AGAIN and have Orton win at the PPV and now DB is sent down to mid carder feud with Punk.
> ...


First off Daniel Bryan doesn't need the title right now..idk if you've been watching but he is way over with the crowd so even if he's in a midcard feud it doesn't effect him.I'd rather him not be in the title picture until Wrestlemania season because 3 title reigns within a 5 month period is terrible. Punk even though he's been dragged down the card is also way over so even if he's in a midcard feud now can go right back to being a mianevent guy in no time. As for using guys like Kane, Big Show, and Triple H who would you like them to use in the feud? John Cena? Cody Rhodes is fine where he is. If this sounds like WCW to you I think you need to stop watching than lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Vince said so himself Bryan did not draw at SUMMERSLAM. Therefore he got the boot, at least for the time being. Putting Bryan and Punk in a feud with the Wyatts is good. They wont become stale. I am sure they will be major items in the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA 2014.


Right DB faced Cena at SS and DB gets the blame but not Cena

Please


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Right DB faced Cena at SS and DB gets the blame but not Cena
> 
> Please


why would they blame Cena? He's been a draw for them for 10 years


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ajmaf625 said:


> First off Daniel Bryan doesn't need the title right now..idk if you've been watching but he is way over with the crowd so even if he's in a midcard feud it doesn't effect him.I'd rather him not be in the title picture until Wrestlemania season because 3 title reigns within a 5 month period is terrible. Punk even though he's been dragged down the card is also way over so even if he's in a midcard feud now can go right back to being a mianevent guy in no time. As for using guys like Kane, Big Show, and Triple H who would you like them to use in the feud? John Cena? Cody Rhodes is fine where he is. If this sounds like WCW to you I think you need to stop watching than lmao


Daniel Bryan deserves the title. Randy Orton and John Cena are two guys who' don't need the title. 

HHH, the big show and Kane should not even be in a top feud. That is for guys like Cena, Daniel bryan, Punk and sure Orton.

If this doesn't sound like WCW to you (holding down the real talent and pushing old guys with egos) then you really don't know wrestling.

HHH is doing the same thing Hogan did in WCW and shoe horn himself into all the big angles.

Daniel Bryan should be champion with someone else chasing him for the title not this convoluted mess we have right now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Exactly. Cena has already proved himself time and time again. DB was given a chance and he didnt draw. I am sure he will get another chance next year.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Some people like to bitch to bitch I'm guessing. Didn't think it was a strong RAW but with 6 weeks until SVS I wasn't expecting a lot in terms of information. Got 3 decent matches imo to boot.

Thing I did like was how many questions the show raised to trail into either smackdown or next week's RAW. I was very happy they didn't have Bryan and Punk band together like brothers considering their past history. I think this is very important and a fact that has been missed in many past feuds. I'm not saying their are comparable, to get shot down, to the Rock and Austin in that they may band together to beat a common enemy but there is still unsettled issues between the two.

Another is the comment by Stephanie to HHH saying he never had a problem taking McMahon money. Does this lead to a split between the two where she sides with her father or is the odd one out leading to a triple threat. What is Kane's deal is another question. People shooting down the angle before it happens, and I for one think its a good idea to keep your main players out of the spotlight before they take it over for 6 months leading into WM and afterwards.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ajmaf625 said:


> why would they blame Cena? He's been a draw for them for 10 years


You know Cena has 6 of the lowest drawing 10 PPVs (since 2000) right when he has been headlining the PPV?

yeah but Cena isn't to blame?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Triple H holding down talent? Cody Rhodes has a tag title. Sandow is going head to head with Cena. The Usos and the Shield are constantly being pushed. NXT was Triple H's idea for fucks sake. How is he holding down talent?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Triple H holding down talent? Cody Rhodes has a tag title. Sandow is going head to head with Cena. The Usos and the Shield are constantly being pushed. NXT was Triple H's idea for fucks sake. How is he holding down talent?


You can't be serious.

Look at what he did Zack Ryder, Dolph Zigger, the Summer of Punk, Daniel Bryan a couple of times and that is just recently. And you mention Sandow how long has he been jobbing for?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I like how its Triple H's fault that creative and booking are so fucking bad at their jobs. 

You may want to take a look past Hunter and set your sights on his wife...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I like how its Triple H's fault that creative and booking are so fucking bad at their jobs.
> 
> You may want to take a look past Hunter and set your sights on his wife...


She is just as bad, both of them are. But we all know it was HHH who suggested to her to put him in the main spotlight.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really have no clue.
> 
> This started long before last week. They basically a month or so ago took the Focus for DB vs the Corp and put in the Big show vs the corp.
> Then instead of DB finally getting the title they screw him over AGAIN and have Orton win at the PPV and now DB is sent down to mid carder feud with Punk.
> ...


Seems like no matter how may times I say this, it just won't register with you, BIG FUCKING SHOW IS FUCKING FILLER. Get that through your thick skull. The story isn't over yet and its sure as hell isn't ending with a fat guy being triumphant over the top heel. Randy Orton vs Bryan for the titlle was still the main event focus of PPVs. They are just taking a break with Bryan before getting him back to main event in a big way around mania. If they blow off Bryan vs HHH right away, what's left for this angle? That's exactly what happened with Punk back in '11, he was brought back way too soon and the match and feud with HHH was already over within two months. Do you really want Bryan to just end his feud with HHH, beat him right away and be a filler champion for the rest of the year while Cena overshadows him? Or do you want him to be the mania main event focus like Batista or Benoit? 

You're acting like 430 days of title reign is nothing, its more than most top stars got, guys liker Edge, jericho, even the Rock never held the title that long. That was a super push more wrestlers backstage could only dream of. As for his losses, that goes with his value as a star, they weren't going to put him over part timers who actually draw money. Punk isn't moving the needle, if he did, things would have been different post return, obviously. And don't forget he did get to work with them, even Orton didn't get that despite being a established name for far longer period compared to punk. WWE valued him enough to put him in matches against those stars. 

Wyatt vs Bryan/Punk is just one PPV deal, for survivor series. If you're going to waste your time bitching about it, be my guest. They should be back in the main event soon....atleast Bryan. I have no idea what happens to punk but he is no John Cena, so don't expect him to be in the main event picture constantly. He has to take a back seat whether he or you as his fan, like it or not.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ He gets it. It's all about the big picture. Yall need to stop nit-picking week in week out.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

Watched for the first time since this summer and it's even worse now.

The Wyatt clan is fucking horrible. Even worse is the Big Show storyline.

Fucking horrible,


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

^ says the TNA mark.

You and that AJ_styles dude really need to be banned from this section.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan doesn't even wrestle on Raw though, those were the high rated segments, his matches alone..and now its been two weeks and he's not even allowed to wrestle..For what its worth, the dark match after Raw tonight was Orton versus Bryan for the title..wonder why they keep doing that at live events.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan doesn't even wrestle on Raw though, those were the high rated segments, his matches alone..and now its been two weeks and he's not even allowed to wrestle..For what its worth, the dark match after Raw tonight was Orton versus Bryan for the title..wonder why they keep doing that at live events.


No it wasn't. I was there. It was Cena v Del Rio for the title.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

This was not a good show by any means.

Maybe a match or 2 were decent to watch but overall this was shit.

The state of the WWE is in utter shit right now.

Bryan and Punk are officially midcarders for the time being at least.

I'm not sure if Bryan will ever get a main event push again. Seems like they truly may have "buried" him.

HHH is dominating the main storyline. WWE has lost it's fun factor.

The people who say they are tuning out I actually believe them now because I am starting to be one of them.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Jof said:


> Seems like no matter how may times I say this, it just won't register with you, BIG FUCKING SHOW IS FUCKING FILLER. Get that through your thick skull. The story isn't over yet and its sure as hell isn't ending with a fat guy being triumphant over the top heel. Randy Orton vs Bryan for the titlle was still the main event focus of PPVs. They are just taking a break with Bryan before getting him back to main event in a big way around mania. If they blow off Bryan vs HHH right away, what's left for this angle? That's exactly what happened with Punk back in '11, he was brought back way too soon and the match and feud with HHH was already over within two months. Do you really want Bryan to just end his feud with HHH, beat him right away and be a filler champion for the rest of the year while Cena overshadows him? Or do you want him to be the mania main event focus like Batista or Benoit?
> 
> You're acting like 430 days of title reign is nothing, its more than most top stars got, guys liker Edge, jericho, even the Rock never held the title that long. That was a super push more wrestlers backstage could only dream of. As for his losses, that goes with his value as a star, they weren't going to put him over part timers who actually draw money. Punk isn't moving the needle, if he did, things would have been different post return, obviously. And don't forget he did get to work with them, even Orton didn't get that despite being a established name for far longer period compared to punk. WWE valued him enough to put him in matches against those stars.
> 
> Wyatt vs Bryan/Punk is just one PPV deal, for survivor series. If you're going to waste your time bitching about it, be my guest. They should be back in the main event soon....atleast Bryan. I have no idea what happens to punk but he is no John Cena, so don't expect him to be in the main event picture constantly. He has to take a back seat whether he or you as his fan, like it or not.


Only thing I dont agree with is that Punk does not move the needle...He does when he is not forced to be the most generic Heel possible like he was for most of his title reign. To me, what does not move the needle now a days is the WWE creative. Jim Ross has a number of good pieces about how they have basically taken over the show, and are basically the reason nobody is able to really get over in this day and age. Truth is, the Rock and Stone Cold did not have writers handing them a strict script every damn day like today, they were told what direction to take it and left to do it in their own way. Further the Creative is too in love with turning guys the moment they actually start moving needles. Lastly its actually well known in the back that they want John Cena to be the top guy, and have invested millions in him being the top guy for years to come, so when anyone starts to get bigger than Cena, Not much longer and they will have a turn, or their gimmick raped, or they go on a long losing streak...examples everywhere of this


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Lol @ Big Show using the "yes" chant. I mean other wrestlers even stole Bryan's chant. It's bullshit I'm sorry I don't know how anyone can defend that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

vk79 said:


> Lol @ Big Show using the "yes" chant. I mean other wrestlers even stole Bryan's chant. It's bullshit I'm sorry I don't know how anyone can defend that.


I don't think anyone's really trying too. 

Good news is, it's very likely that Show will just lose and move on to feuding with HHH or whatever the hell after SS, and perhaps we'll have Punk or someone relatively fresh going after the WWE Title. :mark:


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

^ What about Punk Stealing Rybacks?


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

vk79 said:


> Lol @ Big Show using the "yes" chant. I mean other wrestlers even stole Bryan's chant. It's bullshit I'm sorry I don't know how anyone can defend that.


I still maintain that his catchphrase is far more over than he is. Second of all , for the people bitching about HHH getting too much screen time and "burying" people (how original), I find him more entertaining than 90% of the active roster. So I have absolutely no problem with him heeling it up once a week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I like how its Triple H's fault that creative and booking are so fucking bad at their jobs.
> 
> You may want to take a look past Hunter and set your sights on his wife...


Yeah, because it's not like HHH has influence in the booking.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...d-after-raw-went-off-the-air-big-show-helped/



> *What Happened After RAW Went Off The Air: Big Show Helped, John Cena Defends Title*
> 
> After RAW went off the air, medics tended to The Big Show while the heels posed at the top of the ramp.
> 
> ...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, because it's not like HHH has influence in the booking.


Don't put words in my mouth. I never said Hunter doesn't influence booking. Some people will have you believe that this whole mess is ENTIRELY his fault, however. Not the case.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i think i'm done with the WWE..they failed to make another new star...status quo all over again! I bet the Rumble will have someone stupid win it, probably a big guy like Vince wants....You have the two top babyfaces out of the main angle into a meaningless feud and have the heels once again close the show on top...Orton as champ is just unreal. I love how there were storyline resets last week and yet he gets to keep his cushy place on top. Yeah, that makes sense, everyone shuffles but him..typical! keep pushing the same people WWE! Fuck you!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't really know what to say about this Raw. 

The match-card was a complete fuck up and after the Cena match, the crowd just died - which is just wrestling 101 that you don't book your best matches with 1 hour of the show left. The last hour reeked of poor booking. 

Was surprised to see Bryan get completely dead reaction in his backstage segment. I know that bryan haters probably feel vindicated, however, I think the WWE could've sustained his reactions had the payoff been better written. 

Show stealing Bryan's chants was cheap. 

Eve Marie pinning Tamina was horrendous. 

And Ziggler vs Axel a snorefest. 

The corporate storyline is a bust imo and I'm dying to find any motivation to continue watching. I've only got two reasons right now and they are the Shield and Punk vs Wyatt.

I guess I should finally admit that Cena really is exceptional. He consistently gets the crowd pumped and puts on some of the best matches with just about anyone at the other end. Him and Randy Orton really are two of the best (if not the best) in the WWE right now ... but that doesn't say much, because there have been stars that were much, much better come through the ranks.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just watched an Attitude Era Raw, I'll be set for next week


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... DVR'd it.. straight erase or should I try to get through it? I just haven't been motivated to watch this train wreck for a few weeks.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

what does the WWE have against Bryan? they kill his push and have Show steal his chant, what is that all about? what did he do to anyone? all they did was give us false hope and now his storyline with the Authority is that "he couldn't overcome them" gee what a surprise!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> So... DVR'd it.. straight erase or should I try to get through it? I just haven't been motivated to watch this train wreck for a few weeks.


Everything except team Cena vs team Sandow, Orton vs Langston is skippable.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Um.. this week's episode really sucked. I dont like the whole attention on Big Show and all the replay videos etc. they did. Orton doesnt need a win over Show and SHow doesnt need another title run. Way too much focus on Big Show for my liking. The only reason why Big Show vs Authority even worked in the first place is because of Daniel Bryan's hotness with the crowd. I'm pretty sure people will stop giving a fuck about this storyline since DB isnt a part of it anymore. 

Also.. I really hated him stealing "YES" chants and "Tread Lightly"...? Really?.. He thinks he's Walter White or what.. Triple H does look like Hank though. The last segment was really long and boring. I was expecting Vince to give him his job back to avoid the Lawsuit.

I dont mind Big Show vs Orton but the entire focus should be on Punk and Dbryan vs Wyatts with a question "Who is the Devil?". Best part of the show was definitely Corporate Kane.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

On another note, Ziggler actually picked up a win tonight. Maybe this is the end of his punishment and he'll work his way back up the card.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CM Jewels said:


> On another note, Ziggler actually picked up a win tonight. Maybe this is the end of his punishment and he'll work his way back up the card.


Whatever momentum he picked up however is dead. The crows has stopped responding which will now be used as an excuse to midcard him again. Honestly, if anyone wants to see how stars are buried, this is it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

apparently Big Show is Bryan....Bryan must have really pissed someone off in the back because the last two weeks he's barely been relevant...Sure he makes a legend tap but then gets his ass handed to him...and now this week he doesn't even wrestle....*shakes head* its a waste.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Very strange raw, hardly any backstage segments. A couple of interviews and hhh and Stephanie had one chat and that was it. The big show story never really shone except he got another beat down and has the mcmahons by the balls. I expected a bit more going into the European tour next week. Not sure where they will take it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jof said:


> ^ says the TNA mark.
> 
> You and that AJ_styles dude really need to be banned from this section.


Dude fuck off.

I'm not a mark for anything, and the term mark isn't even used correctly on here. A mark is someone who believes its real. TNA doesn't make me believe its real anymore than WWE does, which niether do.

Now, I have every right as a wrestling fan who used to love the WWE, to come on a wrestling forum with fellow fans and voice my opinion, just as much as the next guy who likes it. I pay for my internet, I pay for my computer, I pay my electric bill. So I have every fucking right.

When WWE is good, and I enjoy things about it like I have in the past, I will be happy and come on here and praise the things I like. Sorry you WWE fans are accepting mediocrity & alot of us wrestling fans (who loved this company at one time) aren't accepting it. Doesn't mean you need to complain about me having an opinion on ENTERTAINMENT like everyone else does.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Reaper Jones said:


> Whatever momentum he picked up however is dead. The crows has stopped responding which will now be used as an excuse to midcard him again. Honestly, if anyone wants to see how stars are buried, this is it.


Definitely. If it was somebody of lesser talent I would say they are done, but Ziggler has a chance to turn it around. Just needs to work hard and watch his mouth.



markedfordeath said:


> apparently Big Show is Bryan....Bryan must have really pissed someone off in the back because the last two weeks he's barely been relevant...Sure he makes a legend tap but then gets his ass handed to him...and now this week he doesn't even wrestle....*shakes head* its a waste.


It's funny how people in the business _swear_ the dirt sheets are all lies, but the proof is in the booking.

That Vince/WWE conference call story leaked and now suddenly Bryan is pulled from the main event focus...


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. Was the main event the Divas 6 man/woman/whatever tag match, Show getting his job back, or half a dozen guys hanging around and/or beating the shit out of Show? That last hour was kind of a big blur.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i find it hard to believe that anyone can find wrestling entertaining now....its the same guys at the top once again....


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It has it's moments. Tonight there were a few spots I liked, others that were tolerable, and others that were simply craptastic. I've pretty much learned to deal with the ebb and flow of Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok Raw with some good and terrible parts. Pretty disappointed that The Shield didn't show any progress in their storyline and were back to being HHH's goons. Also, FAR TOO MUCH airtime given to the Big Show situation and too less for Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts. Clusterfuck.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Opening segment. Punk defeating Luke Harper with the rest of the Wyatt Family attacking Punk until Daniel Bryan made the save.

-Big E. Langston looked great in a lost to Randy Orton. Langston has impressed me.

-Holy cow, Tyson Kidd is back! Glad he didn't job to Fandango in his return.

-Match of the night goes to the six-man tag match. Crazy finish and glad Goldust was the one who got the pinfall win. 

-Ziggler beating Curtis Axel. Drop the IC Title off Axel already.

-Usos beating Drew McIntyre and Heath Slater. Hey, at least it wasn't the Los Matadores this week.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Ryback back to bullying people and defeating Khali. 

-Del Rio ALWAYS beats Kofi Kingston. We get it WWE. We do.

-Eva Marie is so bad at selling. Lol at her rollup to beat Tamina too. This must be footage for that Total Divas show. 

-Hated the main event segment. Who wants to see the Big Show main eventing shows/PPVs? Not me. We are back to guys from the previous eras hogging the spotlight. This is pathetic. 

Below average show thanks to the main event storyline.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jof said:


> Finding his way? Entire corporate angle is about HHH.
> 
> 
> HHH vs Bryan WILL FUCKING HAPPEN, thats the big money match. Just be patient for fuck sake. Big show is/was/always a filler.


You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Ok Raw with some good and terrible parts. Pretty disappointed that The Shield didn't show any progress in their storyline and were back to being HHH's goons. Also, FAR TOO MUCH airtime given to the Big Show situation and too less for Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts. Clusterfuck.


I'm not even sure what their storyline is anymore. Langston wrestled Orton and never had a promo to mention Ambrose nor had any interaction with him. Rhodes bros essentially wrestled the Real Americans again in a 6 man tag, no promo or backstage fight/interview involving Reigns and Seth Rollins. 

Are the Shield supposed to be breaking up, getting their tag belts back, getting revenge on Big E? I know this is supposed to be the case but it wasn't really obvious by watching them.

EDIT: Guess they know more than me. I'm so stupid I would've had the Rhodes and Big E come out to help Show at the end. That's why the WWE writers make the big bucks, I suppose.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> *"DISLIKES"*
> -Ryback back to bullying people and defeating Khali.


The cupcake to wee man's head actually made my "likes" list.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dub J said:


> EDIT: Guess they know more than me. I'm so stupid I would've had the Rhodes and Big E come out to help Show at the end. That's why the WWE writers make the big bucks, I suppose.


Well, if anything - it's proof that if they don't want someone involved, they won't. No matter how much sense it would actually make. 

There's absolutely no reason why wrestlers can't be involved in multiple storylines at the same time except that the WWE doesn't want them too. This has nothing to do with PG, or the fact that they have kiddie audiences. 

It has everything to do with who they want to be involved and how they come across.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It's my old tag team partner!


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I was expecting Ambrose to interfere in the Orton/Langston match. Would make sense on a couple of levels. Ambrose "owes" Langston plus the Shield is supposed to protect the Corporations investment. It's as if the writers just said "fuck it all".


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG Sting and Warrior, the Blade Runners :mark: :mark: :


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

PRETTY AWESOME show!!

Loving new Kane.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Was a decent show but seemed like a clusterfuck tbh.

- Opening was good, Punk beating Harper and Bryan making the save for Punk was brilliant, so good to see them 2 together was really good and have been waiting for a while for it.
- Cena, Goldust and Cody vs Swagger, Cesaro and Sandow was fucking awesome, top match and just straight out chaos. Goldust is unbelievably good in the ring, can't get over how well his going right now and Cody just keeps getting better IMO. Cesaro has a huge future also IMO.
- Corporate Kane looks awesome cannot wait to see what happens with him.
- Ending was good, but out of all people Big Show? Marked out hard for Kane in a suit, and the beat down was good, with the 'authority' getting the upper hand this week, just seemed a bit crammed in all at the end but nonetheless was decent.

Crowd was pretty hot at the start and during parts of the night, decent show though.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk Bryan segment with Wyatts was awesome, crowd popped like no other. The show was good overrall. Liked the way the show ended too, show out gunned and out numbered, this is gonna make for a compelling few weeks now. Enjoying the product.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Um.. this week's episode really sucked. I dont like the whole attention on Big Show and all the replay videos etc. they did. Orton doesnt need a win over Show and SHow doesnt need another title run. Way too much focus on Big Show for my liking. The only reason why Big Show vs Authority even worked in the first place is because of Daniel Bryan's hotness with the crowd. I'm pretty sure people will stop giving a fuck about this storyline since DB isnt a part of it anymore.
> 
> Also.. I really hated him stealing "YES" chants and "Tread Lightly"...? Really?.. He thinks he's Walter White or what.. Triple H does look like Hank though. The last segment was really long and boring. I was expecting Vince to give him his job back to avoid the Lawsuit.
> 
> I dont mind Big Show vs Orton but the entire focus should be on Punk and Dbryan vs Wyatts with a question "Who is the Devil?". Best part of the show was definitely Corporate Kane.


:lmao I forgot Big Show said tread lightly.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ADR was gold on commentary. I laughed pretty hard at Cole asking what ADR thinks of Sandow, then the silence, and JBL retorting "he's a ******". :lmao

Actually the entire 6 man tag segment was great. Cesaro and Sandow are getting huge nods for their ring and character work, respectively, and Cody is getting an awesome slow build.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I admire the psyche that I've developed over years upon years of watching professional wrestling when the entrance of Suit Wearing Kane emits nothing more than a "Well, Kane's here." reaction.

Add another chapter to the "Seriously. How high do I have to be to understand this man's history?" of Kane.

Although, my second reaction was a Vince McMahon voice shouting "Is it...Yes. It has to be! It has to be Glenn! Glenn is here!"


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

OXI said:


> ADR was gold on commentary. I laughed pretty hard at Cole asking what ADR thinks of Sandow, then the silence, and JBL retorting "he's a ******". :lmao


Don't forget "perro" just a bunch of gringos and dogs on commentary.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can somebody name the one lawsuit angle WWE has done recently that hasn't sucked a bowl of dicks?

I was flabbergasted when they did that 5 minute segment with the type-written stuff on the screen.

Looked like some Ghost Writer shit.










Oh no. I'm smashing the worst angle in the company and it has Big Show and Trips in it.

TREAD LIGHTLY.

:show :hhh2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Dude fuck off.
> 
> I'm not a mark for anything, and the term mark isn't even used correctly on here. *A mark is someone who believes its real*.


:lmao

A mark is a fan. Someone who thinks wrestling is real is called an idiot.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Great start to the show with a great lively crowd and good match. Show kind of died after that what with Khaki vs Ryback, Axel having a match and Del Rio vs Kofi. Also Eva Marie winning was a terrible thing to watch and AJ didn't get enough time in the match. Randy had a funny promo and the ending was OK. Corporate Kane was a big mark out moment for me. This episode was much worse than last week but OK.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

Best parts of last night:
- Randy's promo :mark:
- Big Show beatdown :mark:
- and Corporate Kane!


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Whatever happened to Sandow's face turn? Didn't they tease that a few weeks back with his interaction with ADR? I guess creative just said fuck it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Coney718 said:


> Whatever happened to Sandow's face turn? Didn't they tease that a few weeks back with his interaction with ADR? I guess creative just said fuck it


That was just a one night experiment because a lot of star power wasn't available for Smackdown that week


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

corporate kane :lmao Do we have a smiley for him yet?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or3RDDd5ono

BackStage Fallout: The Miz, Kaitlyn, PTP, & Zack Ryder


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I Love Black Poppa Pump aka Big E...they should eventually give him a siren.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty good show overall


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The next time (hopefully in a very long time) that Del Rio holds a championship, JBL should be his manager.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Great Raw, 

Good opening match (HARPER :mark
Fantastic 6 man tag WITHOUT Shield involved, which is a rarity.
Good Big E/Orton match, Big E came out of it looking great
Heyman phone promo

Sad Ryback didn't spear Khali, need some more Goldberg mannerisms coming into play. 

Couldn't give a fuck about the main event storyline, although Big Show was charismatic and pretty funny.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/04/13*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This has to be some sort of Big Show retirement storyline right? His last hurrah?


He is a big cheesy giant, and the story is just as cheesy. I don't bitch or hate him like a lot of people do here, but I sure hope it is his final run as a wrestler, and that they redeem or at least give him a good name in the history book.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Raw wasn't too bad but the return of Total Divas is going to piss me off with the way it affects storylines on Raw & Smackdown.

More of the talentless Bellas, not to mention Eva pissing Marie. It's a pity that it's taken the second series of another god awful reality show to give Tyson Kidd some TV time. Are we meant to ask why all of a sudden Natalya isn't with The Great Khali?


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

What happened during the commercial break - 



> Dot Net reader Brian Oglesby attended WWE Raw in Greenville, S.C. and sent the following report on what happened during the awkward final commercial break.
> 
> So, of course, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, and Big Show were in the ring. The Shield's music begins to play and they enter. The commercial break seemed odd and for good reason. Triple H actually got on a headset during what I now presume to be an unplanned commercial break. He got on the headset for quite a while during the break as the ring went dark. Steph walked back and forth between Big Show and Triple H talking with them.
> 
> ...


This person(and his friends) is wrong with his conclusion, however since WWE would've had the shield enter before the advertisements to make sure viewers' interest stayed up through the commercial.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Triple H even at one point smacked Stephanie...


You get her back for that money comment, Hunter. How dare she bury you like that in front of Vickie and the world. Bitch deserved to be slapped. Should have done it on air.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph/Triple H tension leading to a babyface turn for Triple H, so he can fight the power at Mania and save the day (and chase that babyface pop he didn't get when he was eying a 'send off' after tapping to Brock at Summserslam)


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

......I don't think he really slapped her. I doubt the marital drama/tension leads to a face turn. It's just an extra layer to their characters. They're married. Married couples argue. If this is going to be a big family drama then chances are they're going to have a lot more disagreements along the way. I can't see HHH turning face so soon after turning heel for the first time in 6 years though. He prefers being heel anyway. He'll stay as one for as long as he can.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

I highly doubt he smacked her. What an idiot for writing that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Typical WWE....Tyson Kidd is the #1 trend worldwide, and WWE is like "Tyson Kidd is the #1 trend, because of TOTAL DIVAS".....lol. So because Tyson Kidd is trending and NOT Total Divas, WWE says it's because everyone who meant to talk about Total Divas, is talking about Tyson Kidd instead?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

lmao this new kane


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

supposedly it was very short of a sell out and people were leaving during the main event


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.5 strike face of the company can't even keep people seated until the shows over that's how boring Orton is.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JY57 said:


> supposedly it was very short of a sell out and people were leaving during the main event


This is happening too much all over, not just WWE. Even NBA games you see lots people leaving early(in close games too)

Why do people buy tickets if they know the thing they're attending is gonna go "late"? All these parents taking their kids to something, then just leaving early cause it's a work/school day...why even go in the first place?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Kofi/Del Rio botch


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Harper & Corporate Kane. That's all. :mark:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Dat Kofi/Del Rio botch


Which one? The one where Kofi flew over Del Rio's head or the one where he was supposed to kick Del Rio and missed him by two feet?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao
> 
> A mark is a fan. Someone who thinks wrestling is real is called an idiot.


:lmao Your wrong but nice try.

I can see how you would think that (since this site uses the word mark completely wrong) Mark is basically someone who watches as if its real. 



> *Mark*
> 
> A person who enjoys professional wrestling as if it were unstaged. Derived from the carnival term.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_professional_wrestling_terms


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> :lmao Your wrong but nice try.
> 
> I can see how you would think that (since this site uses the word mark completely wrong) Mark is basically someone who watches as if its real.
> 
> ...


I find stuff like that stupid. So someone liking something that is staged, makes them a "mark"? Does that mean anyone who enjoys a movie or tv show and gets excited by a moment on it, is a "mark" as well?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

dxbender said:


> This is happening too much all over, not just WWE. Even NBA games you see lots people leaving early(in close games too)
> 
> Why do people buy tickets if they know the thing they're attending is gonna go "late"? All these parents taking their kids to something, then just leaving early cause it's a work/school day...why even go in the first place?


They don't leave when Cena's in the main event. 

From my experience at house shows the kids want to see Cena and once that's done they don't fight with their parents too much about leaving. The house show I was at had Cena/Miz go on second to last and Punk/Ziggler main evented for the title. As soon as Cena won people started leaving.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

dxbender said:


> I find stuff like that stupid. So someone liking something that is staged, makes them a "mark"? Does that mean anyone who enjoys a movie or tv show and gets excited by a moment on it, is a "mark" as well?


No cause its a wrestling term.

I guess you could say you were marking out if your watching a movie and a certain part of it suspends your disbelief that its real. 

Though I've never really used the term in wrestling either let alone movies. I just tune in and try to enjoy a pro wrestling show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

love how much air time they devoted to someone fired and banned from the wwe. i haven't watched the last part of raw yet, but so far it's really lacking any logic at all. sesame street has better writers.


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> love how much air time they devoted to someone fired and banned from the wwe. i haven't watched the last part of raw yet, but so far it's really lacking any logic at all. sesame street has better writers.


The hilarity that you could hear crickets the entire segment speaks volumes of just how shitty things are going to be the next few weeks. The crowd wasn't into it, I think it's a case where they don't give a shit about the face and the heels are more like tweeners so the crowd couldn't give two fucks. Neither could I. I fastforwarded most of this Raw, I completely Smackdowned it, which is disappointing cause they were doing really well a month ago.

Christ I could really give a shit about Survivor Series right now. Why are other wrestlers allowed to use the Yes chant? FFS.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

them borrowing it originally was because they were showing their support for DB, but now they use it to wake up a dead crowd, but only one guy gets the big reaction and that's Bryan...he's the king, Big Show using it means he cant get over on his own LOL


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

My main gripe with Raw/The writers is i have actually enjoyed most of their stories and most of the build but they conclude it in such a sh*tty pointless way. All this build between HHH and Big Show and it randomly stops because stephanie whispers that the board have intervened, i was fully expecting a HHH vs Big Show match for him to get his job back. I can't believe for a second that hasn't been discussed. Maybe they didn't like the idea or maybe HHH didn't like the idea of having to get beat by Big Show, i dunno but what i do know is we deserved a better ending to Show getting his job back.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10034200.shtml



> This was the absolute worst wrestling experience I have had in my life. When I found out about the show, I was excited and purchased a pair of tickets for me and my best friend. We had never attended a Raw show before but have attended many house shows over the years. On the seating chart, our seats appeared to be halfway between the ring and the Titan-Tron and stage in the lower bowl. We booked a hotel to stay overnight because we traveled out of state about three and a half hours to the show.
> 
> When we arrived at the arena and found our seats, we were extremely disappointed, along with everyone in our section. The arena staff informed us that earlier in the day, WWE changed the stage configuration because the arena had not sold out, and they moved the stage area and the Titan-Tron forward to compensate how the show would look on TV, and completely blocked our section of the entire stage and walkway to the ring. WWE then had a few relocation tickets that fans in the section could exchange and move to an empty seat, but there were many who were turned away, myself included. Families of five and six were so angry they left. My friend and I left after trying to find seats there we could watch the show for two hours.
> 
> ...


perspectives of some fans from WWE treatment and moving stages around & whatever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> After complaining to numerous staff officials trying to get better seats, we were informed by an arena supervisor that WWE made the call that morning to push the stage forward to make the arena appear to be a "sold out crowd" on television. *WWE had also given 70 people special status to be "seat fillers" for the night. If a seat filler saw an empty seat on the side being filmed, they were to immediately fill it to keep up the appearance of the "sold out jam packed arena*."


Wow. I remember when, once upon a time, WWF used to bust on WCW for giving away free tickets to Nitro.

The times, they are a changin'.

:vince4


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

hey, i guess this is what happens when you don't give the hottest wrestler on the roster the WWE championship huh? is anyone else convinced that they fucked up royally now?


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> hey, i guess this is what happens when you don't give the hottest wrestler on the roster the WWE championship huh? is anyone else convinced that they fucked up royally now?


The fact that they do well in spite of themselves boggles the mind. If TNA ever got their act together and got rid of Taz on commentary I'd start watching that instead. Sorry TNA, I can't stand Taz' voice and left field tangents, so until that changes I'm staying away.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...g_Monday_s_WWE_RAW_Segment_with_Big_Show.html



> - Triple H reportedly "blew a gasket" towards the end of Monday's RAW in the main event segment with Big Show. When The Shield came out and RAW went to commercial, Triple H was visibly upset and was seen dropping a "f-bomb" before grabbing a headset and arguing with whoever was on the other end.
> 
> It turns out that the segment was going long and someone in the back, either Kevin Dunn or Vince McMahon, sent out The Shield as a cue for commercial. Triple H was upset because they cut before Big Show could be told he was indeed getting a WWE Title shot. RAW ended up going 5 or 6 minutes long and that's because this segment had problems.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHH did seem visibly upst when the Shield's music hit (which doesn't fit his character right now). If true, that explains that and the sudden commercial break (probably to let HHH know what was going on).


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...g_Monday_s_WWE_RAW_Segment_with_Big_Show.html





The Sandrone said:


> HHH did seem visibly upst when the Shield's music hit (which doesn't fit his character right now). If true, that explains that and the sudden commercial break (probably to let HHH know what was going on).


Yeah, Triple H did look confused. I was wondering was it part of the storyline at first...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Am i the only one having to force myself watching Raw this week? Some matches were really poor, and Harper was terrible with Punk. Only the Diva matches were worth watching for me, but thats mostly because of the skin tight outfits.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE is restricting seating at shows, blocking off areas and using plants that shaft paying fans.

This happened when Blandy Boreton laid the Smackdown on Smackdown. He always kills live attendance when
he's the main angle. Nobody really gives a shit about Big Show and Triple H in the year 2013, either.

BREAKFAST CLUB STRIKES AGAIN

:cena5 rton2 :hhh2 :show


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, have you noticed that all the fans on the TV side all do the same mannerisms? are they paid to cheer or something? they always seem to have some type of reaction on cue with everyone else. watch them, they do the same facial expression during a certain segment..Its like they were told to or something.


----------

